# Official Dream Address Thread ☾ V.2



## Chicha

*☾ i n t r o*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★

Welcome to the new *Official Dream Address Thread ☾ V.2*! This is the place to share your dream addresses so others can visit & can give feedback.

*☾ n a v i g a t e ☽ * Non-Themed Towns ☾ Forest Towns ☾ Color Towns ☾ Themed Towns

*☾ f a q*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★

*Q: Why the new thread?*
*A:* The Welcome Amiibo Update has made many new changes, but one of the biggest changes is that all pre-existing dream addresses are no longer in Nintendo's database. So basically, everyone's dream addresses got erased and now we all must get a new dream address. Because the old thread mostly had old dream addresses that now no longer work, it was time for a new thread with an updated list.

*Q: How do I unlock the dream suite in the game?*
*A:* You must be mayor for 7 days. On the 7th day, go to town hall; you should find Isabelle sleeping. When you wake her up, she'll unlock the dream suite as a public works project.

*Q: How often do you need to update your dream address for it not to change?*
*A:* I personally would update it at least twice a year to be safe. Because the update is still pretty new, we still don't know after what length of time dream addresses are erased. Basically, the more often you update, the safer you'll be.

*Q: Will my dream address change if I update it on another 3DS/2DS?*
*A:* Yes, please make sure to update it on the system you first uploaded it in to be safe.

*Q: How will this be categorized?*
*A:* Dream addresses will be organized by the type of town you have into one the following groups in alphabetical order via town name.
*↳ Non-Themed:* towns that don't follow a specific theme & are meant to be played without restrictions​*↳ Forest:* big emphasis on being nature-oriented (i.e. towns with animals that would live in a forest in real life, towns with a very woodsy cabin feel)​*↳ Color:* pastel aesthetic theme (i.e. pink spring towns) or color specific towns​*↳ Themed:* a very specific type of town (i.e. towns with 1 villager species, holiday specific, anime/game specific, etc.)​
*Q: What if my town fits more than one category? I can't choose, help!*
*A:* Please pick the category _you_ feel that best reflects your town.

*Q: Are we allowed to give feedback on someone else's town on this thread?*
*A:* Of course! Like the last thread, feedback is always welcome & should be encouraged!

*☾ s u b m i t t i n g*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★

Please post with this form so your town can be categorized:


		HTML:
	

[b]Town Name Here[/b] ☾ [b]Dream Address Here[/b] ☾ [b]Mayor Name Here[/b] 
Type of Town ☾ One sentence summary here
[b]More Info[/b] Optional. Feel free to talk about your town in detail.
Images are welcome! I will only copy/paste the first 2 lines but I will
link to your post so others can find it for more info.


Example:
*BWAgency* ☾ *5E00-0013-ADE0* ☾ *White*
Themed ☾ A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga


----------



## Chicha

*☾ n o n - t h e m e d - t o w n s*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★



Spoiler: A-Z



*A*
*Accord* ☾ *4A00-007D-A690* ☾ *Pete* 
Non-Themed ☾ Started in May 30th 2017, so still got a lot to work on... More Info

*Arboleda* ☾ *4E00-0037-5C7C* ☾ *Solange* 
Non-Themed ☾ Small town, not too forest like, not too city like. More Info

*Area X* ☾ *7A00-00E5-44FA* ☾ *Vix*
Non-Themed ☾ Friendly town, work in progress. More Info

*Ast?ri* ☾ *4E00-0016-4137* ☾ *Moss* 
Non-Themed ☾ One side of town is inspired by Studio Ghibli films (Kiki's Delivery Service, My Neighbor Totoro, and Spirited Away) while the other side has a normal town feel. More Info

*A-World* ☾ *4E00-0160-7945* ☾ *Roy*
Non-Themed ☾ literally my town, nothing special More Info


*B*
*BayRidge* ☾ *4F00-0133-5D92* ☾ *Jenni79* 
Non-Themed ☾ Not anything fancy to my town right yet, but I got my Dream Suite, so I have a Dream Address now for BayRidge. More Info

*Bearvile* ☾ *5C00-0066-637D* ☾ *Katie* 
Non-Themed ☾ My first town I recently fixed up. More Info

*Bluevale* ☾ *6C00-00A8-1905* ☾ *Hollie* 
Non-Themed ☾ Pleasant town for a casual stroll. More Info

*Boop* ☾ *6C00-00C0-8B04* ☾ *Taylor* 
Non-Themed ☾ Working my way up to a cats only town! More Info

*Brookies* ☾ *5E00-00B7-CFD7* ☾ *Lane* 
Non-Themed ☾ A heavily forested town that is developing quickly. More Info


*C*
*Canaan* ☾ *4F00-000F-7CA6* ☾ *Emmaka* 
Non-Themed, Cute & Fairytale ☾ Canaan is a cutesy, path-based town with a unique style of decorating, whether around town, in the mayor's house, or on the beach. More Info

*celery* ☾ *6B00-0042-F58F* ☾ *oscar* 
Non-Themed ☾ celery is a springtime oasis of forests and meadows. More Info

*Clom* ☾ *5A00-003C-641C* ☾ *Breezy*
Non-Themed ☾ i'm not finished with my town yet, but i would still like some feedback if anyone wants to help me. thanks!! More Info

*Coralia* ☾ *5E00-008E-CDF8* ☾ *Michan*
Non-Themed ☾ Just a quiet simple town currently set at night! More Info

*cornhole* ☾ *5A00-006D-5200* ☾ *bryant* 
Non-Themed ☾ cornhole is a bloody, tropical wasteland in the middle of nowhere. More Info


*D*
*Deermont* ☾ *4D00-0074-3982* ☾ *Elias* 
Non-Themed ☾ Small WIP hamlet, filled with flowers and friends! More Info

*Delta X* ☾ *5A00-0013-0263* ☾ *Rayquaza*
Non-Themed ☾ I try to organize flowers and trees by type, so there are spots with flowers and trees here and there, instead of them being spread around randomly. More Info

*Demetria* ☾ *7E00-0095-3AE6* ☾ *Tommy* 
Non-Themed, A homely work in progress ☾ A town full of flowers to have fun in. More Info

*Dream* ☾*6F00-000F-59AD* ☾ *Steven*
Non-Themed ☾ An average town i guess. More Info


*E*
*?clair* ☾ *5C00-0013-211B* ☾ *Praline* 
Non-Themed ☾ Non-themed, utilizes all of the different elements the game offers. More Info

*Eclare* ☾ *4C00-0010-94BA* ☾ *Mei*
Non-Themed/Nature-esque ☾ A whimsical flowery town with fresh air and nice villagers. More Info

*Essentia* ☾ *5A00-00A6-D216* ☾ *Sarah*
Non-Themed ☾ Essentia is a non-themed town with a perfect town rating, filled to the brim with flowers. More Info


*F*
*Faebi* ☾ *4B00-013E-5981* ☾ *Kia* 
Non-Themed ☾ A town in the Spring. More Info

*Fairview* ☾ 5B00-007D-740E ☾ *Cascade*
Non-Themed ☾ Town is in Spring season with lots of hybrids, paths and hydrangeas. More Info

*Fernhill* ☾ *4D00-00BB-b096* ☾ *Mack*
Non-Themed ☾ Fernhill is a developing town looking for a natural feel. More Info

*Fewlane* ☾ *6E00-000F-8519* ☾ *Jo?l* 
Non-Themed ☾ Asian/Modern styled town with paths and a park. More Info

*Flora* ☾ *5F00-008C-E307* ☾ *Lily* 
Non-Themed ☾ Just a random town with a bit of a modern feel. More Info

*Floraroma* ☾ *5B00-00EB-25BD* ☾ *Catto* 
Non-Themed ☾ A non themed town, with a brown palette, almost completed. More Info

*Folsense* ☾ *5B00-006E-F961* ☾ *Delaney* 
Non-Themed ☾ Quaint small town with equally small attractions. More Info

*Franklin* ☾ *6C00-0076-5155* ☾ *Sofie* 
Non-Themed ☾ Just an average town still under construction.  More Info


*G*
*Gotham* ☾ *4B00-0011-37FB* ☾ *Jamin*
Non-Themed ☾ Just a happy lil town. More Info

*Gotham* ☾ *5B00-0018-A6F4* ☾ *Jesus*
Non-Themed ☾ Work in progress, It's going to be a city. More Info


*H*
*Heaven* ☾ *FD00-007D-F82D* ☾ *Diana* 
Non-Themed ☾ A colorful town filled with all different varieties of greenery and gardens. More Info

*Hell* ☾ *4E00-00FB-8000* ☾ *Jamie*
Non-Themed ☾ The town tune is Despacito and the flag is the Communist flag, need I say more? More Info

*Henville* ☾ *5A00-0154-4ED7* ☾ *Dylan*
Non-Themed ☾ My town isn't really anything special, but this is what I've been able to accomplish in the three months I've had this game. More Info

*Hyrule* ☾ *4F00-0012-3B36* ☾ *Aomine* 
Non-Themed, Cute ☾ Mostly a mishmash of things. Tried to make it cute & not creepy since I want to have a relaxing time when I play. More Info


*I*
*Ichigo* ☾ *4C00-0082-EB15* ☾ *Mayline* 
Non-Themed ☾ It's a pink-bricked town filled with fruit and flowers. More Info

*Ichigo* ☾ *7C00-005C-0C97* ☾ *Steph* 
Non-Themed ☾ Ichigo (いちご) is set during the evening sunset. Please come and visit ^.^  More Info


*J*
*Jaffa* ☾ *6D00-002D-179A * ☾ *Ruby* 
Non-Themed ☾ A pathed town set in the evening for you to come and visit! have fun ★ More Info

*Johto* ☾ *6B00-0010-5EC8* ☾ *Jordi* 
Non-Themed ☾ Johto, where the weather is almost never sunny. More Info


*K*
*Kalos* ☾ *4E00-015A-4AB2* ☾ *sammy* 
Non-Themed ☾ it's my main town and it has 3 pigs 1 monkey 1 bird 1 duck one bunny 1 koala and 1 horse. More Info

*kawaii* ☾ *4B00 - 0013 - 8843* ☾ *noodl* 
Non-Themed ☾ Full of flowers and pink pathways. No current theme ^^;; More Info

*Kittyton* ☾ *6C00-000F-66B5* ☾ *Amyyy*
Non-Themed ☾ Kind of an ongoing work in progress, but I try to make it relaxing and as pretty as I can. More Info


*L*
*Leston* ☾ *7400-0010-AB8F* ☾ *Lucas*
Non-Themed ☾ Mid-Developed town More Info

*Litheon* ☾ *6B00-00EA-61DD* ☾ *Euphemia*
Non-Themed ☾ A well manicured garden town with a little bit of forest feel. More Info

*Los Vida* ☾ *4E00-0021-0754* ☾ *James* 
Non-Themed ☾ Los Vida is only two months old but developing quickly! I'd love to know what you think of my town! Come live The Life! More Info


*M*
*MAGIC* ☾ *5E00-0046-F512* ☾ *Pony*
Non-Themed ☾ A cute little town, with pretty flowers and patterns! More Info

B]Mariposa[/B]☾ *4B00-015F-EE38* ☾ *Tessie*
Non-Themed ☾ The theme is called Indecisiveness! Nothing really specific and also non-hacked! More Info

*Martock* ☾ *6C00-000F-7496* ☾ *Tommi*
Non-Themed ☾ A relaxing town with lots to explore! More Info

*Mensana* ☾ *5D00-0012-339C* ☾ *Rhodes* 
Non-Themed ☾ Roses are the main flowers there. More Info

*Mikazuki* ☾ *6B00-014F-1EFA* ☾ *Tsukiko* 
Non-Themed ☾ A town named after the crescent moon in Japanese. More Info

*Milltown* ☾ *6F00-015B-5844* ☾ *Millie*
Non-Themed ☾ Unfinished half-and-half. More Info

*Moondust* ☾ *5B00-0138-987F* ☾ *Rose*
Non-Themed ☾ Still working on my town slowly. Would love feedback. More Info

*Moonfall* ☾ *4F00-000F-4A01* ☾ *Andrew* 
Non-Themed ☾ Just a regular town, played since the beginning. Updated monthly. More Info

*Moyase* ☾ *5C00-0076-D77D* ☾ *Lu* 
Non-Themed ☾ Still a WIP, but is currently a small, cozy town with lots of flowers and trees. More Info


*N*
*Narnia * ☾ *6C00-013E-47D4* ☾ *Jo*
Non-Themed ☾ A relaxing town with colourful flowers More Info

*Nola* ☾ *4A00-000F-8216* ☾ *Kate* 
Non-Themed ☾ Natural town without pathing, Zen ornamentation More Info

*Novaria* ☾ *5C00-0120-479E* ☾ *Rafael* 
Non-themed ☾ My first New Leaf town, finally completed to my liking! More Info


*O*
*Our Town* ☾ *5C00-001C-8ACD* ☾ *Brooke* 
Non-Themed ☾ Flower-filled with handmade paths. More Info


*P*
*PacVille* ☾ *4A00-0046-B82A* ☾ *Paco* 
Non-Themed, but it looks like a Forest ☾ Make this Town after i erase mine. More Info

*Phoenix* ☾ *4E00-013D-FA71* ☾ *Chain*
Non-Themed ☾ Aside from the usual animal villagers I also have John Marston from Red Dead Redemption, Vaas Montenegro from Far Cry 3, and Hector from Castlevania. More Info

*Poutine* ☾ *5F00-0011-14D7* ☾ *JCnator* 
Non-Themed ☾ A town without a particular theme in mind, but it does indeed feel like a typical town. More Info


*Q*
*quaktown* ☾ *4E00-00B6-2177* ☾ *Kate* 
Non-Themed ☾ Originally planned to be a duck themed town but i loved all my starting villagers so much i couldn't bear to get rid of them. More Info

*Qwertt* ☾ *4C00-00F3-5DFD* ☾ *Charlie* 
Non-Themed ☾ A serene town with a touch of blue and a mixture of both classic and modern. More Info


*R*
*Rainbow* ☾ *4B00-0040-82D0* ☾ *Creative*
Non-Themed ☾ is my oyc town  so it will be mostly all time on wip but its just to be a very colorful town ) More Info

*Rainier* ☾ *4C00-003F-91E3* ☾ *Keith* 
Semimodern/Normal ☾ A town with many different gardens and park areas. More Info

*Red Town* ☾ *5C00-0046-06BF* ☾ *Zane* 
Non-Themed ☾ Rainy... and flowery More Info

*Renny* ☾ *6E00-00A9-D54A* ☾ *West* 
Non-Themed ☾ Definitely not a dictatorship More Info

*Rilakuma* ☾ *5C00-0054-C74F* ☾ *Jenny* 
Non-Themed ☾ Just a nice place to be! More Info


*S*
*Sakura* ☾ *5A00-00AC-E8E9* ☾ *Destani* 
Non-Themed ☾ A partially zen-themed town set on a peaceful evening. More Info

*Seacity* ☾ *7D00-0073-38BC* ☾ *Giorgia* 
Non-Themed ☾ Quite and cute, most fairy town, with a lots of flowers. More Info

*Shamplin* ☾ *5A00-0026-D661* ☾ *Meena* 
Non-Themed ☾ A quiet winter town. More Info

*Skullbay* ☾ *7B00-001D-98E0* ☾ *Stalfos* 
Non-Themed ☾ Quiet town with beautiful nature. More Info

*Skyhaven* ☾ *6D00-0040-C12D* ☾ *Pippa*
Non-Themed ☾ Not a perfect town, but it's alright. More Info

*Smashvil* ☾ *4F00-000F-6788* ☾ *John*
Non-Themed ☾ Sorta zen town that i play and Cherish More Info

*Sniflwuf* ☾ *5F00-00DD-13DB* ☾ *Roel* 
Non-Themed ☾ Modern styled town with a variety of path designs and hybrid flowers. More Info

*StarFall* ☾ *5D00-0049-6D8E* ☾ *Emmy* 
Non-Themed ☾ Kissed by the stars, a happy town that you can relax in while enjoying the lovely scenery. More Info

*Sunny* ☾ *7B00-0013-354D* ☾ *Dot* 
Non-Themed ☾ A small village that wants to grow into a big modern town. More Info

*Sunset* ☾ *6C00-001A-007A* ☾ *Charlie*
Non-Themed ☾ A cutesy town ruled by a doctor and intellectual, a drug dealer and a princess. More Info

*Sunshine* ☾ *6B00-002F-42A8* ☾ *Emily* 
Non-Themed ☾ A town currently in springtime, where you can relax and enjoy lots of mini-areas.More Info


*T*
*Tadpole* ☾ *4E00-0084-806D* ☾ *Sarah* 
Non-Themed ☾ A quiet, woodsy town full of flowers and trees. More Info

*Toledo* ☾ *4D00-0128-B579* ☾ *Yael*
Non-Themed ☾ Feel yourself at home in this picturesque medieval Spanish town. More Info

*トモエダ (Tomoeda) * ☾ *3C00-001D-A94E* ☾ *サクラ (Sakura)* 
Non-Themed ☾ WIP ☾ Natural paths town set in the sunset of cherry blossom season. More info

*U*


*V*
*Vista* ☾ *5F00-00A6-4462* ☾ *Evan* 
Non-Themed ☾ A slow paced town filled with charming villagers and lovely walkways...and what's this? The famed Katrielle Layton from London has a home here?! More Info

*The Void* ☾ *5B00-0095-BD63* ☾ *Alex* 
Non-Themed ☾ An unboolievably spooky Halloween town! More Info


*W*
*Westwind* ☾ *6E00–007F–2A27* ☾ *Jeremy* 
Non-Themed ☾ Massive WIP More Info


*X*


*Y*
*Yume** ☾ *6B00-000F-8234* ☾ *Mayor Thom* 
Non-Themed ☾ A peaceful Village retreat More Info

*Z*
*Z?mura* ☾ *6C00-0010-2CE1* ☾ *Z?ŋα♀* 
Non-Themed ☾ A small town that feels like home. More Info

*Zodell* ☾ *4B00 000F 734F* ☾ *Kira* 
Non-Themed ☾ A town with natural paths and attractive landscaping, and many toys and treats laid out in the plaza for dreamers to play with. More Info
​


----------



## Chicha

*☾ f o r e s t - t o w n s*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★



Spoiler: A-Z



*A*


*B*
*Bliss* ☾ *5F00-0070-D414 * ☾ *Caitlin*
Forest ☾ A Edo Period Zen Fishing Town set in a lush cedar grove. Not hacked. More Info


*C*
*Cascades* ☾ *5E00-00F5-60EA* ☾ *Gail* 
Forest ☾ A compact forest town that's both Alpine and Tropical! More Info
*Cinnabel* ☾ *5F00-0014-146F* ☾ *Hazel* 
Flowery Forest ☾ Just waiting for more public works projects to be suggested. More Info


*D*
*Daybreak* ☾ *5E00-002E-2410* ☾ *Aurora* 
Forest ☾ A foresty fairy tale town set in summer that features a princess, a prince and a witch with their animal companions. More Info


*E*
*East* ☾ *5A00-0049-F587* ☾ *Anne* 
Forest/Natural ☾ A quite little rainy town. More Info

*Eastwood* ☾ *5D00-00A5-BDAD* ☾ *Kathryn*
Forest ☾ A simple town still growing and changing... More Info

*Eden* ☾ *4E00-001E-9FCF* ☾ *Morgan*
Forest ☾ Blue and Pink meets forest. More Info

*Everglow* ☾ *5D00-0036-0788* ☾ *Aya* 
Forest ☾ A lush, natural town in constant development with a quiet atmosphere. More Info

*Everleaf* ☾ *4A00-003D-C54C* ☾ *Plum* 
Forest ☾ Zen town set in autumn. More Info


*F*
*Fabulae* ☾ *6C00-0014-8499* ☾ *Autumn* 
Forest ☾ A rainy spring town guarded by four seasonal deities. More Info

*Faer?n* ☾ *4E00-0038-3994* ☾ *Thandion*
Forest, Dungeons & Dragons ☾ A quiet D&D themed town. More Info

*Faerydae* ☾ *Autumn: 5F00-0011-59C4 | Spring: 5F00-0058-A529* ☾ *Fae* 
Forest ☾ A cozy forest town with tons of nature and wildlife. More Info

*Fallgate* ☾ *7B00-0023-0724* ☾ *Kaia* 
Forest ☾ Peaceful town full with cuteness and nature. More Info

*Flowert* ☾ *5E00-00F6-8277* ☾ *Snow* 
Forest ☾ A dreary place, it's best to stay away. More Info

*Fogwood* ☾ *4F00-0138-8BA8*  ☾ *Jeanine*
Forest ☾ My characters are my Mayor in her log cabin, Marie Antoinette in her cottage, and Coraline, in the Pink Palace. I also uploaded during a meteor shower! More Info


*G*
*Genovia* ☾ *5E00-0125-05B3* ☾ *Hannah* 
Forest ☾ An Autumn town slightly based off the artwork in the classic Winnie the Pooh books 

*Glendale* ☾ *4E00-0069-F5E0* ☾ *Devon c:* 
Zen/Forest & hack free ☾ Four year old heavily landscaped black, white and green town with almost no empty space. More Info


*H*
*Harmony* ☾ *6D00-0085-94D0* ☾ *Princess Cinder* 
Forest ☾ A mystical, overgrown woodland town. More Info

*Highland* ☾ *7E00-003F-8198* ☾ *Claire*
Forest ☾ Set in a rainy evening. More Info

*Home* ☾ *5F00-009C-BEF7* ☾ *Jeanne* 
Forest ☾ Forest-y town full of flowers and clovers with brick and stone paths, in which many deer live. More Info

*honeybun* ☾ *5E00-00B2-087C* ☾ *sarah* 
Forest ☾ honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share! More Info


*I*
*Igloo* ☾ *4B00-0094-46DD* ☾ *Eira* 
Semi-Themed ☾ Winter/Forest More Info


*J*
*Jasoom* ☾ *5F00-0018-D84E* ☾ *Leen* 
Forest ☾ A stormy forest town with a zen feel, set in late summer. More Info


*K*
*Kanagawa* ☾ *5C00-010E-BB3C* ☾ *HaJi*
Japanese Zen Forest, Forest Winter ☾ Enjoy the vibrant red carnations and kind villagers in this peaceful historical Zen town! More Info

*Kinsale* ☾ *4D00-010F-653A* ☾ *Crash* 
Semi-Themed ☾ Autumn Village More Info

*Kokiri* ☾ *4C00-010F-90AA* ☾ *Madeline*
Forest/Natural ☾ Colorful More Info

*Komorebi* ☾ *5C00-0096-B723* ☾ *Rena* 
Picturesque Forest ☾ A quiet, little old-fashioned town encompassed by an array of lush greenery and set around the edge of dusk during the chilly autumn season. More Info

*Kr?suv?k* ☾ *5A00-0032-F9B7* ☾ *Anya* 
Forest ☾ Quiet, peaceful.. overgrown with tranquility in mind. More Info


*L*
*Lesbos* ☾ *4D00-0117-2544* ☾ *Grace* 
Forest ☾ an overgrown, calm town. More Info


*M*
*мαувα* ☾ *7D00-0018-25B5* ☾ *gαвяιєℓ* 
Spring Forest town/Pink Themed ☾ An enchanted forest to make you feel at peace with nature. More Info

*Mellphis* ☾ *7B00-001A-231C* ☾ *Perry* 
Forest ☾ A little forest town, which is still growing. More Info

*Mitten* ☾ *5F00-0094-5547* ☾ *Pecan* 
Forest ☾ A lush and foresty autumn town set at a golden sunset. More Info

*Moonview* ☾ *4D00-0078-5498* ☾ *Cadette* 
Forest ☾ Just another forest town. More Info

*Moonwood* ☾ *5F00-0137-D8C6* ☾ *Thorn* 
Magickal Forest-Garden ☾ Old stories & mysterious residents in a fabulously-queer forest town. More info


*N*
*Naboo* ☾ *7F00-007C-52A8.* ☾ *Mint*
Forest ☾ Just restarted 1 month ago so no good pwps available yet. More Info

*New Oak* ☾ *6F00-001D-F0A6* ☾ *Mark*
Forest ☾ Hacked town to unleash my creativity. More Info

*Newmist* ☾ *4C00-002A-1D11* ☾ *Preston* 
Forest, Enchanted Forest in Spring ☾ *A town set in early April with both forest and fairy tale elements. More Info

Nova ☾ 5A00-0031-AADD ☾ Misty
Forest...kinda ☾ A wip of sorts, trying to mix a forest vibe with what I had before. More Info

Nugget ☾ 5F00-00D4-F05D ☾ Sen 
Dreamy Forest* ☾ A hazy, little modern-esque town enveloped within a brightly green forest and set amidst the hums of rain during the late spring season. More Info


*O*
*Olympus* ☾ *6D00-00CB-019C* ☾ *Lucia*
Forest ☾ A hazy, little Japanese town with many little sweet details. More Info


*P*
*Paradise* ☾ *4F00-00F6-46CA* ☾ *Jared*
Nature/Zen/Garden Theme ☾ Nature/Zen/Garden Theme with distinct regions to add a very dynamic/diverse feel to the town! More Info

*Pemberly* ☾ *4C00-0019-BB3F* ☾ *James* 
Rainy Forest ☾ A quiet rainy town where it's always good to curl up with a book. More Info

*Pn?vma* ☾ *6B00-0048-8905* ☾ *Demetria* 
Forest ☾ A ghostly, somewhat abandoned grassy town with quirky characters. More Info


*Q*


*R*
*Rainbow* ☾ *7E00-0018-BB2C* ☾ *Weronika* 
Forest ☾ A picturesque little town, on an early morning with the cherry blossoms. More Info

*Red Oak* ☾ *5E00-009D-4660* ☾ *Bryn* 
Forest ☾ Small village in the forest (Work in Progress). More Info

*Rosepool* ☾ *7E00-016B-A0E0* ☾ *Penelope* 
Forest ☾ It's one of those typical forest themed towns, which has however a apple "plantation" 
and a little spooky part. More Info


*S*
*Sapling* ☾ *4D00-0035-E04C* ☾ *Deejay*
Forest ☾ Simple natural dirt path town. More Info

*Solitude* ☾ *5E00-00FF-8FDD* ☾ *Luna*
Warm Forest ☾ A quiet, subtly sorrowful town with only red, orange, pink, purple, yellow flowers. More Info

*Somnus* ☾ *5E00-00C7-DF3A* ☾ *Dormire*
A flower-filled town. Natural/Nature-y themed. ☾ A flowery, cute town with three humans hiding a few secrets. More Info

*Spring* ☾ *5E00-0076-6515* ☾ *Ahreum* 
Forest ☾ A zen and cherry town eternally in spring. More Info

*Symphony* ☾ *5F00-0058-B157* ☾ *Asriel* 
Forest ☾ A peaceful town with natural paths and a lot of pastel colors c: More Info


*T*
*Tinytree* ☾ *4A00-0021-97C5* ☾ *Jules* 
Forest ☾ Overgrown forest town with dirt paths and nature pwps, set in late September. More Info

*Tokio* ☾ *6F00-005A-E02C* ☾ *Semih*
Forest ☾ A town in the middle of April, where you can enjoy the cherry blossoms. More Info

*Tori* ☾ *5D00-0011-59E1* ☾ *Ari* 
Forest ☾ A foresty town filled with birds. More Info


*U*
*Ume* ☾ *4A00-00F4-9FD3* ☾ *Kai*
Forest ☾ A small town covered in bamboo. More Info

*Utapau* ☾ *4C00-0054-9CCD* ☾ *Void* 
Forest More Info


*V*
*Variety* ☾ *7F00-0108-DB7D* ☾ *Spidm* 
Forest/Flower ☾ All kinds of people are welcome. More Info


*W*
*Westeros* ☾ *7E00-004C-62FF* ☾ *Jon Snow*
Forest ☾ A quiet retreat with natural paths and lots to explore. More Info

*Woodland* ☾ *5F00-0051-3FF5* ☾ *Justin*
Forest ☾ A forest/modern themed town set during a quiet sunset. More Info


*X*


*Y*


*Z*
​


----------



## Chicha

*☾ c o l o r - t o w n s*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★



Spoiler: A-Z



*A*
*Aquarius* ☾ *5C00-004D-999B* ☾ *Sarah* 
Color ☾ Beautiful zen town in the spring time with a pink, white, and purple theme! More Info

*Atsukito* ☾ *5F00-0010-7FC5* ☾ *Kawacy* 
Colorful ☾ A chill, relaxing, yet colorful town.  More Info



*B*
*Biscotti* ☾ *7B00-0034-8A1E* ☾ *Candy* 
Botanical garden ☾ An happy, fun, sunny botanical garden with vibrant colors. More Info

*Blossom* ☾ *6D00-002A-0667* ☾ *Immy*
Cute/Pink ☾ will have Sanrio characters soon!  More Info

*Bluebell* ☾ *5E00-000F-8188* ☾ *Lucille* 
Blue/Purple ☾ Bluebell is a town with beautiful scenery and lots of blue and purple pansies! More Info

*Bluedale* ☾ *4B00-0051-BEE1* ☾ *Lanstar* 
Colorful ☾ A town that is still a work in progress, with lots of public works projects, and path patterns I designed myself. More Info


*C*
*Citrine* ☾ *4A00-003F-8DE6* ☾ *Jahmir*
Orange Themed ☾ My brother, Paint, has a blue house so it might be a little counter to Citrine. More Info


*D*
*Dawn * ☾ *4A00-001F-F3AD* ☾ * Arabelle* 
Color, Pastel Pink ☾ Dawn is a fairy-tale and pastel color themed town with beautiful scenery and landscaping. More Info

*Dreamy* ☾ *5D00-011C-6AD5* ☾ *Lexi*
Pastel Aesthetic ☾ Dreamy is a very organized, beautiful, finally completed, and pastel themed town.  More Info


*E*


*F*
*Flowland* ☾ *7E00-0044-C9A2* ☾ *Ella* 
Color, White + Pink ☾ A town full of white flowers set in the cherry blossom festival.  More Info


*G*


*H*


*I*
*Izzy* ☾ *4D00-0010-96DF* ☾ *Hayley* 
Pink ☾ A cute girly town with a pink theme. More Info


*J*


*K*
*Kaigan* ☾ *4D00-001C-925B* ☾ *Riri* 
Color - Pink ☾ Kaigan is a very kawaii, fluffy, girly town with villagers fitting that category. More Info

*Kamakura* ☾ *6B00-0010-35D9* ☾ *Skye*
Pink, sweet and girly ☾ A cute organised flower filled town.  More Info


*L*


*M*
*Meadow* ☾ *5F00-0010-A4F7* ☾ *Ichigo*
Color, (Pastel Spring Town) ☾ A town set during sunset of cherry blossom season and has hints of zen vibes. More Info

*Merupuri* ☾ * 6F00-014F-A2A8 * ☾ *Lisa* ☾ The town is set during spring (cherry blossoms). It's a pinkish town and has a fairy tale touch to it. More Info

*Mochi* ☾ *5F00-001D-B0EC* ☾ *Chibi* 
Color ☾ Pink garden town, lots of flowers, bushes, mushrooms and seashells. More Info

*Mulino* ☾ *7F00-0038-E93F* ☾ *Luann*
Color ☾ Bright, colourful and playful town gathered around a giant windmill.  More Info


*N*
*Nearth* ☾ *5C00-0026-5354* ☾ *Nico* 
Color ☾ Super colorful, filled with bright oranges, pinks, reds and aqua blue patterns all over town. Sort of mermaid-like c: More Info


*O*
*Oakwood* ☾ *5C00-0092-8E16* ☾ *Shayna* 
Color ☾ A peaceful town set during the cherry blossom festival.  More Info

*Oranvale* ☾ *7E00 006D BDE1* ☾ *Luann* 
Colour (orange and blue) ☾ A giant orange orchard full of blue flowers.  More Info


*P*
*Pallet* ☾ *4B00-0033-32C5* ☾ *Kiefer* 
Colorful ☾ Bright, sunny, cheerful, and colorful, Pallet's meant to be equal parts eye-striking and positive. More Info

*Peaches* ☾ *7A00-0010-7C9E* ☾ *Lauren* 
Colour ☾ A pink-esque aesthetic town, set during the Cherry Blossom Festival, currently raining petals! More Info



*Q*


*R*


*S*
*Saturnia* ☾ *5C00-0166-99FB* ☾ *Selina* 
Rainbow ☾ Work in progress rainbow flower town More Info

*Solace* ☾ *7F00-00DF-E81C* ☾ *Em*
Fairytale/Colour ☾ A cute fairytale town with mostly pink, purple, white and some orange hyrbrids!  More Info

*Sonoma* ☾ *5E00-0018-E6EA* ☾ *Jackie* 
Colorful ☾ A nice town with lots of flowers. More Info

*Stardust* ☾ *4A00-0051-A84C* ☾ *Avalyna* 
Pink, Fairytale ☾ Stardust is a fairytale/pink town with lots of flowers and cute villagers.  More Info


*T*


*U*
*uwu* ☾ *6E00-015C-8BA5* ☾ *tiffany*
pink/cherryblossom ☾ set in 6am More Info


*V*
*Valencia* ☾ *4A00-001A-A495* ☾ *Leah* 
Color, Pink ☾ A delicate town that has quite a story to tell through it's beautiful pink scenery.  More Info


*W*
*Willow* ☾ *5B00-0154-254D* ☾ *Sophie* 
Colorful ☾ Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers.  More Info


*X*


*Y*


*Z*
​


----------



## Chicha

*☾ t h e m e d - t o w n s*
★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★



Spoiler: A-Z



*A*
*Achrome* ☾ * 5D00-00D0-3E9F * ☾ *Onyx* 
Creepy Cute ☾ A very Gothic inspired town with lots of morbid humor. More Info

*AHS* ☾ *5D00-003E-4CF3* ☾ *Fiona* 
Themed ☾ A town based on seasons 1-4 of American Horror Story.  More Info

*Aiur* ☾ *5A00-000F-E2F9 * ☾ *Matthew* 
Themed, Modern ☾ Work in progress modern town.  More Info

*Aladine* ☾ *7B00-0035-CD07* ☾ *Charli*
Themed, Winter, Christmas ☾ Some presents are scattered around the town just for you, dreaming dreamer :3 More Info

*Alekto* ☾ *4D00-013C-8216* ☾ *Farrah* 
Themed ☾ A horror town with a story in the houses and is a tribute to Aika and Hitokui. More Info

*Amyville* ☾ *5C00-0021-5CAE* ☾ *Amy* 
Themed ☾ A Sanrio-themed town. More Info

*Apacheta* ☾ *5B00-00C9-51C2* ☾ *Jade*
Themed, Moon/Night/Winter ☾ A magical town with a white color theme & sad vibe.  More Info

*Area 51* ☾ *4F00-0018-4940* ☾ *Princess* 
Themed, Jungle ☾ A tropical town during a hurricane covered in banana trees! More Info

*Atsukito* ☾ *5F00-0010-7FC5* ☾ *Kawacy*
Themed ☾ A forest-like, yet colorful, calm town. More Info

*Azkaban* ☾ *4C00-0018-DC41* ☾ *Harry*
Themed ☾ A Harry Potter town. More Info


*B*
*Bam!* ☾ *5B00-002E-528B* ☾ *Emeril*
Themed, Single Species ☾ Pigs, bikes, a greasy spoon, the open road..but mostly pigs.  More Info

*Bliss* ☾ *5F00-0021-50B3* ☾ *Kay Kay* 
Themed, Celestial ☾ Bliss is a cozy WIP town, with a diverse color palette and some kaleidoscopic elements. More Info

*Bluebell* ☾ *4A00-0055-722E* ☾ *Ellie*
Themed ☾ A Cat Themed Town with Color theme Houses.  More Info

*Bunifrey* ☾ *5A00-0019-55E9* ☾ *Arlione* 
Themed ☾ A memorial town made in loving memory of my Princess Bun Bun McCloud.  More Info

*BWAgency* ☾ *5E00-0013-ADE0* ☾ *White* 
Themed ☾ A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga.  More Info


*C*
*Campus* ☾ *4F00-00D4-6DB4* ☾ *Jennifer*
College Themed ☾ A small university campus town with an administration building, academic building, library, and residence hall. More Info

*Candilus* ☾ *4A00-004F-2D58* ☾ *Joyius* 
Fantasy Fairytale Themed ☾ Candilus is a beautiful town of fairytales, fantasies, and dreams.  More Info

*Charmelo* ☾ *4D00-0010-9D7B* ☾ *SEM* 
Themed ☾ A colorful cast of nautical characters reside in this modern town hidden in a forest.  More Info

*Cherish* ☾ *5D00-001F-D38* ☾ *Annette*
Themed ☾ All dog villagers/ and special character themed.  More Info

*Chocolat* ☾ * 5B00-0011-F739* ☾ *Kia* 
Themed ☾ A town that loves to bake and make sweets.  More Info

*Cit?lune* ☾ *4F00-001F-F5E6* ☾ *Estel*
Fairytale ☾ A city of the setting sun & rising moon.  More Info

*Clover* ☾ *5A00-0016-2EC9* ☾ *Kera*
Japanese/generally Asian inspired ☾ Clover is a woodsy Japanese town with a restaurant and a ninja hideout. More Info

*Critters* ☾ *5B00-001D-BB45* ☾ *Honey*
Themed ☾ Characters are all critters/animals with matching themed houses. More Info

*Cutetown* ☾*5A00-00EB-2E08* ☾ *Val*
Themed ☾ Cutetown is a Zen based town. (I really fell in love with the Zen PWPS.) More Info

*★Cutie★* ☾ *4F00-0036-717D* ☾ *♪Molly♪*
Studio Ghibli ☾ A town paying tribute to Hayao Miyazaki, one of the best animators in Japan. More Info


*D*
*Darquil* ☾ *5A00-005C-0DFA* ☾ *Lake* 
Zen Retreat ☾ A quiet retreat town complete with a spa. More Info

*Dripple* ☾ *6B00-0010-2F3F* ☾ *Oliver* 
Forest frog town ☾ i only have frogs in my town. More Info


*E*
*Ecruteak* ☾ *6D00-001C-EBE3* ☾ *Ben*
Themed ☾ A mixed Zen town. More Info

*Eden* ☾ *4B00-0016-678E* ☾ *Lani*
Themed ☾ A suburban town with modern accents and a rainbow of flowers. More Info

*Elenrast* ☾ *5BOO-00B1-96DE* ☾ *Nenya* 
Themed ☾ Lord of the Rings More Info


*F*
*Fairview* ☾ *4C00-009A-8F5F* ☾ *Hayden* 
Splatoon Themed ☾ Just another town next to Inkopolis, very modern with a hint of zen (also where the Squid Sisters live!) More Info

*Flarris* ☾ *4F00-004A-1420* ☾ *Steven* 
Modern, Poster Child Theme ☾ Animal villagers from the Animal Crossing Movie are living in this town, Animal villagers who have been in tv commercial ads for New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and Amiibo Festival, animals that has the most merchandise. More Info

*Fourside* ☾ *4D00-00A2-05FA* ☾ *Blades* 
Glorious Perfection ☾ The best town you'll ever set foot in. More Info


*G*
*Gensokyo* ☾ *4D00-0015-27A06* ☾ *Yukari* 
Themed, Japanese Fantasy ☾ Based on the Touhou Project game series. More Info

*Glimmer* ☾ *5A00-0033-5D3F* ☾ *Steven*
Themed, Fairy Tale Pop Star ☾ My town has all Sanrio villagers living in it, including Chrissy and Francine because they also fit with my town theme. More Info

*Gormott* ☾ *5E00-00EB-BA78* ☾ *Nia*
Xenoblade Chronicles 2 ☾ Town based off of Gormott Province Torigoth in Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  More Info

*Greenway* ☾ *5F00-005D-2A42* ☾ *Lake* 
Golf & Country Club ☾ Birdie runs the pro-shop while Bogey is our maintenance dude. More Info

*Gweeter* ☾ *5E00-000F-5849* ☾ *Kaz*
Small town themed ☾ A little nature-y getaway. More Info


*H*
*Halow'en* ☾ *5F00-0044-D478* ☾ *Synnh* 
Themed-Halloween ☾ A not very scary Halloween town(the scariest thing in this town is Beardo!)  More Info

*Hangzhou* ☾ *5D00-00C4-D1D1* ☾ *Mei*
Themed ☾ Chinese Zodiac More Info

*Hateno* ☾ *5F00-0058-4AC5* ☾ *Link*
Themed ☾ Legend of Zelda Breath Of The Wild theme town agriculture, lots of crops, farms, even a horse stable. More Info

*Hoenn* ☾ *6B00-000F-52DA* ☾ *Matthew*
Themed ☾ Pokemon themed and still work in progress, advice is much appreciated, especially on my house. More Info

*Hogwarts* ☾ *6E00-0120-0616 * ☾ *Draco*
Harry Potter ☾ Each house is based on a Hogwarts house (Slytherin, Gryffindor, Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff). More Info

*Hogwarts* ☾ *6A00-0160-982A* ☾ *Hermione* 
Harry Potter ☾ each of my four resident’s houses are from the movies and books (ღ˘⌣˘ღ) More Info

*Holiday* ☾ *5E00-0032-C142* ☾ *Mary*
Themed, Mary Poppins ☾ A jolly town designed for the movie Mary Poppins.  More Info

*Houston* ☾ *4C00-0017-8507* ☾ *Collin* 
Japanese Themed ☾ Animal Crossing Conquest, the villagers are clustered in allies, come enjoy the Japanese War-Era. More Info

*Humongou* ☾ *5F00-002A-8E5C* ☾ *PajamaSa*
Themed ☾ Humongous Entertainment Town based on the old classic PC games such as Putt-Putt, Freddi Fish, Pajama Sam, and Spy Fox. More Info

*Hush* ☾ *7F00-009E-E479* ☾ *serenity* 
calm winter town ☾ a peaceful winter town to wander around. More Info


*I*


*J*


*K*
*Kipper* ☾ *5a00-00a4-9994* ☾ *Chris* 
Themed ☾ Big City. If it's modern, trendy, or futuristic, its here! More Info

*L*
*Leafcity* ☾ *5F00-0106-7424* ☾ *Alex*
Themed ☾ A forest in the middle of a colorful city.  More Info

*Luna* ☾ *4B00-0070-C361* ☾ *Stella* 
Themed ☾ A magical, flower-filled town inhabited by mysterious mermaids.  More Info


*M*
*McDonald* ☾ *4D00-0043-2464* ☾ *Ronald*
Food themed town, based on McDonald Land ☾ All of my villagers are food themed, also characters who are friends of Ronald McDonald such as Hamburgler, Birdie, and Grimace.  More Info

*Mekong* ☾ *4C00-00A8-EA29* ☾ *Minh* 
Themed ☾ Vietnamese Asian Zen theme town, mostly based on the Mekong River.  More Info

*Melody☆* ☾ *5E00-0016-1B80 * ☾ *Xeregha* 
Themed ☾ Pretty pink magical girl themed village! More Info

*Meowtown* ☾ *4D00-0045-237C* ☾ *Luna* 
Modern ☾ Modern, very organized, and lots of trees. More Info

*Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili* 
Themed ☾ A city located next to the beach. More Info

*Merry* ☾ *4D00-0022-8818* ☾ *Kevin*
Themed, Home Alone/Christmas ☾ Based off movies Home Alone and Home Alone 2. More Info

*Moriyo* ☾ *4C00-00D6-FECB* ☾ *Kasumi*
Magical ☾ A town embedded with magic. More Info


*N*
*namek* ☾ *5E00-0086-E057* ☾ *shenron* 
a simple, country town based off of peaches ☾ a sleepy little town filled with friendly neighbors and a bit of a japanese flair. More Info

*Nebula* ☾ *5E00-00EF-9D55* ☾ *Alien*
Space Theme ☾ Nebula is space themed with a bunch of blue/black/purple roses and hydrangea bushes. Also currently w.i.p. More Info

*Nemuri* ☾ *4F00-00B9-81BC* ☾ *Aster*
Themed, Single Species ☾ A fairly tale town from a little girl's dreams. More Info

*New Oak* ☾ *6D00-0021-BE3C* ☾ *Mark*
Themed ☾ Feel as one with Zen. More Info

*NewVegas* ☾ *4D00-0078-C64A* ☾ *Jenny*
Game Themed ☾ A Fallout: New Vegas themed town. More Info

*Nowhere* ☾ *5A00-008A-7C62* ☾ *Kitsey* 
Themed ☾ A Bioshock-inspired town. More Info


*O*
*Olympus* ☾ *5D00-0054-FFF3* ☾ *Aris*
Modern/Port/Nautical ☾ Loosely based on Greek mythology, it's meant to be Poseidon's corner of Olympus. More Info

*Ophylix* ☾ *4F00-002E-576B* ☾ *Phoebe*
Royal Fairy-tale Garden ☾ A very pretty town with lots of cute villagers and flowers. More Info

*Orvalho* ☾ *5C00-001C-CB07* ☾ *Felipe* 
Tropical ☾ I've tried creating a tropical-ish town (except for choice of villagers) and would love some feedback. More Info


*P*
*PixelsV2* ☾ *4A00-005D-59BB* ☾ *DeAnne*
Themed / Meadow ☾ A colorful town full of diverse characters and colors of flowers. More Info

*Plumeria* ☾ *5A00-015C-6AA7* ☾ *Pua* 
Themed ☾ Hacked tropical Town set in Spring. More Info

*Purrbell* ☾ *5B00-00ED-3BB4* ☾ *Quinn* 
Cat Themed ☾ A Cat’s Paradise! Purrbell is a flower-filled fairytale town best fit for felines. More Info


*Q*


*R*
*Ragequit* ☾ *4F00-001D-A970* ☾ *Tanner*
Themed, Various ☾ Westworld, Halloween, and Adventure houses. More Info

*Rainfall * ☾ *4A00-0026-09D4* ☾ *Willow*
Themed, Garden/Water ☾ A lovely little traditional town kept with real seasons centered around nature and water including decorated villager homes and elegant landscaping. More Info

*Ravena* ☾ *4C00-00E3-5D53* ☾ *Iris*
Themed ☾ Colorful garden More Info

*Rhiminee* ☾ *5C00-009F-FC49* ☾ *Lain*
Themed ☾ Come visit dreamy Rhiminee, a tribute based on the movies of Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli! More Info


*S*
*Seoul* ☾ *4A00-00AF-61DE* ☾ *Min*
Themed ☾ An all cat town with a garden center and cruise ship. More Info

*Sheepish* ☾ *4F00-0153-5588* ☾ *Bo* (As in Bo Peep)
Themed ☾ Sheepish is based on the nursery rhymes of Little Bo Beep & Mary Had A Little Lamb. More Info

*Spirit* ☾ *4A00-0033-97BA* ☾ *Alrinia* 
Medieval Themed ☾ A Medieval Themed town that includes houses and villagers to fit the period. More Info

*Stardew* ☾ *4D00-0080-DE0F* ☾ *Jennifer*
Game Themed ☾ A Stardew Valley inspired farm town. More Info

*Starling* ☾ *4C00-004B-A7C7* ☾ *Harmony*
Superhero ☾ Set on a somber night. Has aspects of DC and Marvel, with my own ideas thrown in of course! More Info

*Startown* ☾ *6C00-00BF-ADC6* ☾ *Emily*
Themed ☾ A night time/star themed town in which you can enjoy a meteor shower. More Info

*StarTrek* ☾ *5B00-0118-A1E3* ☾ *Jadzia* 
Themed ☾ Come hang out Data, Worf, Jean-Luc, and Jadzia (she moved here for Worf! lol) More Info

*SUGAR* ☾ *5F00-0020-4DGF* ☾ *Amanda* 
Themed, Winter ☾ Sugar is a calm and sweet town in a middle of the Winter. More Info

*Sundrive* ☾ *7C00-007E-891F* ☾ *Luann*
Themed (Modern) ☾ A sunny little suburban neighbourhood defended by superheroes. More Info

*Sunshine.* ☾ *4B00-0033-F3D2* ☾ *Rainbow*
Themed ☾ A retro cartoon themed town. More Info


*T*
*Tears* ☾ *5E00 - 003A -90DA* ☾ *Zero*
Themed ☾ A lost forest. More Info


*U*


*V*
*Vinetown* ☾ *5B00-000F-78EB* ☾ *Vlinny*
Winter, Vinesauce ☾ “Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream……” More Info

*Vista* ☾ *5E00-0011-4E6E* ☾ *Kia* 
Themed ☾ A Japanese style town set in the spring. More Info


*W*
*Wish* ☾ *5E00-006E-1162* ☾ *Lavender* 
Wish Themed ☾ A whimsical, wish-themed town set during a meteor shower. More Info

*Woodtown* ☾ *7E00-00FC-660E* ☾ *Lily*
Themed ☾ Kind of a fairy tale/princess themed/forest. More Info

*Wornhill* ☾ *6D00-001F-AB40* ☾ *Beta* 
Themed, Desolate Village ☾ A little and lonely village. More Info


*X*


*Y*


*Z*
*Za Zoo* ☾ *4C00-0069-3D88* ☾ *MayorLake* 
It's a zoo! ☾ Complete with animal enclosures, an Animal Science Centre and Ice Cream shop. More Info​


----------



## Chicha

Okay, this thread is all set & ready to go so you may post! ♥​


----------



## helloxcutiee

~~~​


----------



## AccfSally

*Vista* ☾ *5E00-0011-4E6E* ☾ *Kia* 
*themed* ☾ *A Japanese style town set in the spring*
*More Info* Despite the name, it's a serene town with an even number of squirrel and rabbit villagers.

​

Edited: March 2020, I recently found out that someone stole my town.
Here's a picture of it. 
Also, I don't let Wendell walk around in the dream town.

Beware of the fake DA!


Spoiler


----------



## thatawkwardkid

*Woodland ☾ 5F00-0051-3FF5 ☾ Justin 
Natural ☾ A forest/modern themed town set during a quiet sunset*
Landscaping is finished but the houses are still a WIP.  Feel free to visit and give me tips!

Pics:


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added! 


*BWAgency* ☾ *5E00-0013-ADE0* ☾ *White* 
*Themed* ☾ *A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga.*





















*More Info* Mayor White is the President of BWAgency, a Pok?mon casting agency for aspiring actors and actresses. Her employee, Black, is there to assist her and is also her best friend & sponsor. She also has help from Misty of the Cerulean Gym and May the Pok?mon Coordinator. Together, they all maintain BWAgency as a busy and productive town with their Pok?mon.

With this spring update, you can dress up as: Kimono Girl (Johto), Office Worker (Unova), Fairy Tale Girl (Kalos), or Team Skull Grunt (Alola). Be sure to find lots of goodies spread throughout town. There’s lots of attractions such as the Cerulean Gym, a Contest Hall, Pok?mon Stadium, and more. Also, can you figure out which Pok?mon each villager represents and which trainer they belong to? Talking to the villagers reveals the secret but there’s also visual clues that help lead to answers. Answers here. ♥


----------



## BluebellLight

*Bluebell* ☾ *5E00-000F-8188* ☾ *Lucille* 
*Color (Blue/Purple)/Forest-ish* ☾ *Bluebell is a town with beautiful scenery and lots of blue and purple pansies!*
*More Info* I've had Bluebell since release date, and it's finally finished! I have really poured my soul into every little bit of the town, and I hope you all love it!


----------



## Fruitcup

*Arbolita* ☾ *4E00-0037-5C7C* ☾ *Solange* 
*Type of Town* ☾ *Small town, not too forest like, not too city like.*
*More Info* I have had my town since the summer it was released in America. I wanted to make sure I used all flowers and trees at least once, I am very proud of my outcome. I also wanted to make sure no one got stuck/lost in certain areas of the town, so it's very user friendly. Enjoy !


----------



## Chachamaru

*Area 51* ☾ *4F00-0018-4940* ☾ *Princess* 
*Jungle/themed* ☾ *A tropical town during a hurricane covered in banana trees!*

*More Info*

*Please take a moment to visit area 51!*
A tropical jungle set in the middle of a thunderstorm!
I am very proud of my mayors house! My sisters house is a little artists studio.
I have throwing beans, and a toy hammer for you in the plaza!
Lots of hidden secret coves!
Be sure to visit the fishing shed to the top left of the town!
*Lots of lush green foliage and bright cheery yellow colors.*
I am looking to hear opinions so please, If you visit, please vm or pm me.
I'd love to hear what you think, and id love to visit your town as well!
And yes, my town was hacked long ago for house placement, my bathroom wall and floor, and the palm trees. and I no longer do it or know how to! Everything else in my town was earned fairly by me, including the ALL clover paths! None of my furniture or items are hacked either.






Spoiler: MORE Pics









Thank you so much to
*Carly mayor of caketon* and *pinklolipop34*
 for the pictures of my dream!
​


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

.?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?.
☾ *Town Name: Peaches* ☾ 
☾ *Dream Address: 7A00-0010-7C9E* ☾ 
☾ *Mayor Name: Lauren* ☾  
☾ *Theme: Colour* ☾ 
☾ *A pink-esque aesthetic town, set during the Cherry Blossom Festival, currently raining petals!* ☾
.?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?..?:*??*:?. .?:*??*:?.


*?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?**?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?**?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?*
☾ *More Information * ☾ 
♥ Welcome to Peaches! ♥
♥ My town is set during April! ♥
♥ My town is overall _very_ pink/white! ♥ 
♥ My Mayor (Lauren) and my other resident (Alex) have fully upgraded houses! ♥
♥ I have items on the floor for you to pick up, the clothing is almost exactly what my players wear! ♥
♥ Feel free to pick up coffee/icecream/balloons on the floor! ♥
♥ I hope my town truly relaxes you! ♥
 ( ･ิω･ิ) 
*?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?**?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?**?*.??.????*??`?*???`?.??.*?*




Spoiler:  (◕‿◕✿) Screenshots! (◕‿◕✿) 



∞
∞
∞
∞


​


----------



## calintz

*Hyrule* ☾ *4F00-0012-3B36* ☾ *Aomine* 
*Doesn't really have a theme* ☾ *I just tried to make it nice.*
*More Info* I'm not sure about how I like it anymore, but I've had it since the beginning, so imagining changes is a bit difficult. It was designed with ideas I liked at the time. Any concrit would be welcome.


----------



## Whisper

*Tori* ☾ *5D00-0011-59E1* ☾ *Ari* 
*Forest* ☾ *A foresty town filled with birds*
*More Info* The town is currently a work in progress but it's almost finished.


----------



## Tommi

*Martock* ☾ 6C00-000F-7496 ☾ Tommi
Non-Themed ☾ A relaxing town with lots to explore!











 I'd love for you to visit *Martock*, Irecently updated the dream for autumn!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

*Gensokyo* ☾ *4D00-0015-27A06* ☾ *Yukari* 
*Japanese Fantasy Themed/Forest town* ☾ *Has a variety of things going on and some secrets for the inquisitive to appreciate*
*Based on the Touhou Project game series*


----------



## Chicha

Tommi said:


> Hey guys, I'd love for you to visit *Martock*, I updated the dream for autumn:
> *6C00-000F-7496*



Hi, could you edit your post and tell what kind of town you have & your mayor name, please? Otherwise, I can't sort it into the masterlist. Thank you! ^^;

---

Everyone else has been added! Thank you all for sharing so far, keep them coming!


----------



## Spooky.

Helloxcutiee said:


> *Faerydae* ☾ *
> 5F00-0011-59C4 * ☾ *Fae*
> *Forest* ☾ *A cozy autumn forest town with tons of wildlife.*
> *More Info* Faerydae is a whimsical forest town currently set in mid-November. Come explore this little village full of animal friends and enjoy everything the forest has to offer.
> 
> View attachment 188781
> 
> View attachment 188782​



I visited your town today. It was very crowded and hard to move around and it kind of made me feel trapped when I kept bumping into things with no clear way around. I had to leave pretty quickly. I can tell you put a lot of work into it, though!


----------



## Tommi

Sirena said:


> Hi, could you edit your post and tell what kind of town you have & your mayor name, please? Otherwise, I can't sort it into the masterlist. Thank you! ^^;
> 
> ---
> 
> Everyone else has been added! Thank you all for sharing so far, keep them coming!



My bad, edited it for you!


----------



## Sweetley

*Mellphis* ☾ *7B00-001A-231C* ☾ *Perry* 
*Forest* ☾ *A little forest town, which is still growing*
*More Info* The town is still under construction, but visitors are always welcome!


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

AccfSally said:


> *Vista* ☾ *5E00-0011-4E6E* ☾ *Kia*
> *themed* ☾ *A Japanese style town set in the spring*
> *More Info* Despite the name, it's a serene town with an even number of squirrel and rabbit villagers.
> 
> Also due to the update, I may change furniture around in my character houses
> (add more info later)
> 
> *Pictures*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188869View attachment 188870View attachment 188871View attachment 188872View attachment 188873
> 
> Picture below is current look, but not using this path.
> View attachment 188874





*✿♥ FEEDBACK! ♥✿*



Spoiler: (✿ ♥‿♥) Screenshots! (✿ ♥‿♥)



∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞
∞



(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ *WHAT DID I LOVE?* (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

✧ I was in love with your rice field! Your QR code fitted perfectly into that section, the scarecrow just completed it! I found this pretty original, I've never really seen this before in a town! ✧

✧ I fell in love with the little gifts you had sprinkled around your town, especially the clothing items you had dropped on the ground! The wrapped-up chocolate cake/sushi roll was so adorable - the gifts were a subtle, yet perfect addition to your town! ✧

✧ Your bridges were also a very good choice for your town! I felt like you definitely picked the right bridges, they completed the overall 'chilled and relaxing' vibe I got from your town! I loved them! ✧


(◕‿◕✿) *SUGGESTIONS!* (◕‿◕✿)

? I understand that your town is in the style of a Japanese town, however I would have loved to see a more diverse range of PWPs! ?

? I didn't feel as if your beach suited the "Japanese" style that you have in your town, as beautiful as it was, I felt as if it was out of place. ?

? I also found that your paths were a little confusing, I found myself venturing off into your more 'denser' areas of your town because I had lost track of where I was going! ?


✧♥ *OVERALL THOUGHTS!* ♥✧

✧ I really fell in love with your dreamtown, it's one of my new favourites of all time! I understand how much time you have put into your town, and your hard-work has definitely paid off! I felt so relaxed while in your town, I especially love the fact the dream is set in April, and therefore your town is littered with cherry blossom trees! It's even raining pink petals! Gosh, I'm in love... ✧

♥(?⌣?ԅ) What an _amazing _dream, AccfSally! ♥ (?⌣?ԅ)​


----------



## AccfSally

LeafyBeginnings said:


> *✿♥ FEEDBACK! ♥✿*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (✿ ♥‿♥) Screenshots! (✿ ♥‿♥)
> 
> 
> 
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> ∞
> 
> 
> 
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ *WHAT DID I LOVE?* (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> ✧ I was in love with your rice field! Your QR code fitted perfectly into that section, the scarecrow just completed it! I found this pretty original, I've never really seen this before in a town! ✧
> 
> ✧ I fell in love with the little gifts you had sprinkled around your town, especially the clothing items you had dropped on the ground! The wrapped-up chocolate cake/sushi roll was so adorable - the gifts were a subtle, yet perfect addition to your town! ✧
> 
> ✧ Your bridges were also a very good choice for your town! I felt like you definitely picked the right bridges, they completed the overall 'chilled and relaxing' vibe I got from your town! I loved them! ✧
> 
> 
> (◕‿◕✿) *SUGGESTIONS!* (◕‿◕✿)
> 
> ? I understand that your town is in the style of a Japanese town, however I would have loved to see a more diverse range of PWPs! ?
> 
> ? I didn't feel as if your beach suited the "Japanese" style that you have in your town, as beautiful as it was, I felt as if it was out of place. ?
> 
> ? I also found that your paths were a little confusing, I found myself venturing off into your more 'denser' areas of your town because I had lost track of where I was going! ?
> 
> 
> ✧♥ *OVERALL THOUGHTS!* ♥✧
> 
> ✧ I really fell in love with your dreamtown, it's one of my new favourites of all time! I understand how much time you have put into your town, and your hard-work has definitely paid off! I felt so relaxed while in your town, I especially love the fact the dream is set in April, and therefore your town is littered with cherry blossom trees! It's even raining pink petals! Gosh, I'm in love... ✧
> 
> ♥(?⌣?ԅ) What an _amazing _dream, AccfSally! ♥ (?⌣?ԅ)​



Glad you enjoyed it 
Also which paths you're were talking about?


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

*Sonoma* ☾ *5E00-0018-E6EA* ☾ *Jackie* 
* Colorful flower town* ☾ *A nice town with lots of flowers.*
*More Info* When I first found out about the town ordinances and specifically the beautiful town one, I knew I wanted lots of flowers.  This town is the result, lol.  They're all nicely arranged, but everywhere, and have PWP's and paths among them.  This town is my original one from June 9, 2013.  I'm still working on bits of my town, but the outside is mostly done.  Still working on my characters houses, but they're coming along nicely.


----------



## Kaedyn

*Z?mura* ☾ *6C00-0010-2CE1* ☾ *Z?ŋα♀* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A small town that feels like home.*
*More Info* ☾ Z?mura was made specifically to feel like a cosy country town, with an abundance of trees, flowers and mushrooms. 



Z?mura is still very much a work in progress as Z?ŋα♀ gathers her dreamies 
and the rest of the town finish their houses - but it's still a perfect little town everyone is proud of!








We hope y'all enjoy our quaint little town! ♥​


----------



## Stalfos

*Skullbay* ☾ *7B00-001D-98E0* ☾ *Stalfos* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Quiet town with beautiful nature*
*More info:* Skullbay is a fully developed town with paths that are easy to navigate and tons of bushes and flowers in colorful patterns.
The humans in Skullbay are Stalfos and Aryll. Both their houses are fully expanded. I recommend visiting Stalfos' cloud princess room (top floor) and Aryll's creepy classic room (also top floor). Happy dreaming.


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

AccfSally said:


> Glad you enjoyed it
> Also which paths you're were talking about?



♥ I just meant around your town! My mind just got a little confused walking around, sorry!  ♥ (ˆ⌣ˆԅ)


----------



## namiieco

Helloxcutiee said:


> *Faerydae* ☾ *
> 5F00-0011-59C4 * ☾ *Fae*
> *Forest* ☾ *A cozy autumn forest town with tons of wildlife.*
> *More Info* Faerydae is a whimsical forest town currently set in mid-November. Come explore this little village full of animal friends and enjoy everything the forest has to offer.
> 
> View attachment 188781
> 
> View attachment 188782​



I really enjoyed visiting your town and I love how there wern't any set paths! Very very pretty town <3
I especially loved Fae's house!


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. <3

Keep them coming!


----------



## Bunnilla

*Valencia* ☾ *4A00-001A-A495* ☾ *Leah* 
*Color, Pink Themed* ☾ *A delicate town that has quite a story to tell through it's beautiful pink scenery.*
*More Info* This town is very pastel themed, feel free to enjoy the bamboo pond with it's beautiful topiary centerpiece. In Spring the trees turn a bright pink and the town feels like a fairy-tale. All around you will find pink roses, lillies, carnations, and cosmos. The second theme of this town other than pastel would be fairy-tale, since the pink and blue match together. Walk on the beach shore with the blue roses and pick seashells to your heart's content. I'm working on the houses. c:

Images: This is all I have, will add more later.


----------



## bethdel

*Sunny* ☾ *7B00-0013-354D* ☾ *Dot* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A small village that wants to grow into a big modern town.*
*More Info* No real theme yet I guess. It has some nature/forest like feel to it with some modern elements though. I still need to work on it a lot!


----------



## Chicha

Both of your towns above have been added. <3


----------



## Arabelle

*Dawn * ☾ *4A00-001F-F3AD* ☾ * Arabelle* 
*Color, pastel pink themed * ☾ * Dawn is a fairy-tale and pastel color themed town with beautiful scenery and landscaping.*
*More Info* As you explore, you will see lots of scenic spots in Dawn (by windmill, illuminated hearts, hotspring, campsite area, etc).  You can enjoy the little walk way to the cafe and on the beach.  My town is filled with flowers and finished landscaping.  All the houses are complete too, including Alice in Wonderland themed house c:


----------



## pocky

*?clair* ☾ *5C00-0013-211B* ☾ *Praline* 
*Type of Town* ☾ *non-themed, utilizes all of the different elements the game offers*
*More Info* picture preview:


----------



## Bcat

Our Town has been updated! Check my sig for da <3


----------



## Rudy

Any Christmas themed town?


----------



## Fruitcup

Rudy said:


> Any Christmas themed town?



Tinsel: 5E00-0012-5B75


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> Our Town has been updated! Check my sig for da <3



Hi there, do you mind adding in the format with the type of town you have, please? Otherwise, I can't catalog it yet. Thank you! ^^;


First page was updated.


----------



## Bcat

Sirena said:


> Hi there, do you mind adding in the format with the type of town you have, please? Otherwise, I can't catalog it yet. Thank you! ^^;
> 
> 
> First page was updated.



oh sorry about that. >.< town is non-themed.


----------



## Chicha

Bcat said:


> oh sorry about that. >.< town is non-themed.



Sorry, my wording is off. XD I meant adding the format like other posts above. The first post has a copy/paste form. Sorry for the misunderstanding! ^^;


----------



## Bcat

gah I'm an idiot. okay:
*Our Town* ☾ *5C00-001C-8ACD* ☾ *Mayor Brooke* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *flower-filled with handmade paths*
*More Info* My house is still a wip and a few areas are a little messy, but i'm still quite proud of it. 
Every pattern displayed in town was designed by me.


----------



## Chicha

^No worries, dear! Added. 


Don't be afraid to share, everyone. <3


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

*Vinetown: V2*

_“Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream……”_





Based on Vinny Vinesauce's old Dream Town 

*Villagers: *
Rudy, Pudge, Lucky, Bluebear, Scoot,
?toile, W. Link, Pietro, Felyne, Lolly.


*Dream Address:*
 5B00-000F-78EB

Edit: Was visited by Vinny Vinesauce himself! https://youtu.be/3reW41-DrSc?t=35m26s



> *Vinetown* ☾ *5B00-000F-78EB* ☾ *Vlinny*
> *Winter, Vinesauce* ☾ *“Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream……”*


----------



## Milleram

*Amyville* ☾ *5C00-0021-5CAE* ☾ *Mayor Amy* 
*Themed* ☾ *A Sanrio-themed town.*
*More Info* My mayor's house features all 6 Sanrio furniture sets. Hello Kitty patterns can be found throughout the town.


----------



## dizzy bone

​
*Tinytree* ☾ *4A00-0021-97C5* ☾ *Jules* 
*Forest* ☾ *Overgrown forest town with dirt paths and nature pwps, set in early October*

*More Info* I tried to create an overgrown forest look with winding dirt paths and nature pwps. Every part of town is a little different since I landscaped around each villager's home according to their exterior. All resident houses are also complete. Thanks for visiting us and feel free to tell me what you think <3

*Villagers* Stinky, Hazel, Pudge, Opal, O'Hare, Nana, Chief, Tangy, Beau, Freckles


----------



## Chicha

All above towns have been added. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming! <3


----------



## ForgottenT

*New Oak* ☾ *6D00-0021-BE3C* ☾ *Mark* *Themed* ☾ 
*Feel as one with Zen.*
*More Info*
I started this town on release day of the game back in 2013, I've put a ton of work into it, and it's completely legit, I never cloned any items, or time traveled across days, I've taken lots of Hiatuses, but I'm beginning to update it again now


Spoiler: House









Spoiler: Town







*New Oak* ☾ *6F00-001D-F0A6* ☾ *Mark* *Forest* ☾ 
*Hacked town to unleash my creativity.*
*More Info*
This is a hacked forest town, I however do not cheat in items, or anything like that, I unlock the PWPs legit (though I do spawn in some nonobtainable pwps like the harvest festival kitchen, I play on it every day, and I keep updating it, I started this town in July, but it have been on hiatus for most of that time, and that's why my houses are still pretty small, if you come over make sure to go visit Mille.


Spoiler: Houses









Spoiler: Town






I'm updating both towns frequently.​


----------



## wolfie1

*Johto* ☾ *6B00-0010-5EC8* ☾ *Jordi* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Johto, where the weather is almost never sunny.*

I always try to update my town when it's not sunny (aka when it's rainy or snowy now that it's December) because I like it. I haven't made any changes in a while now.


----------



## Rhodes

*Mensana* ☾ *5D00-0012-339C* ☾ *Rhodes* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Roses are the main flowers there*
*More Info* This is a clean town (there is not an exaggerated amount of flowers) and a planned allotment with easy streets that does not resemble a maze.


----------



## Chicha

All above towns have been added. Thanks for sharing so far, everyone! Please don't be shy to post your town! <3


----------



## Fruitcup

Rhodes said:


> *Mensana* ☾ *5D00-0012-339C* ☾ *Rhodes*
> *Non-Themed* ☾ *Roses are the main flowers there*
> *More Info* This is a clean town (there is not an exaggerated amount of flowers) and a planned allotment with easy streets that does not resemble a maze.


I loved your town, so pleasant! Its so nice and organized and the paths are so pretty!


----------



## pinkcotton

dizzy bone said:


> ​
> *Tinytree* ☾ *4A00-0021-97C5* ☾ *Jules*
> *Forest* ☾ *Overgrown forest town with dirt paths and nature pwps, set in early October*
> 
> *More Info* I tried to create an overgrown forest look with winding dirt paths and nature pwps. Every part of town is a little different since I landscaped around each villager's home according to their exterior. Most of the resident?s houses are still a big WIP, but the mayor?s house and the town's landscape is complete. Thanks for visiting us and feel free to tell me what you think <3
> 
> *Villagers* Stinky, Hazel, Pudge, Opal, O'Hare, Nana, Chief, Tangy, Beau, Freckles



Your D.A isn't working for me.


----------



## dizzy bone

pinklolipop34 said:


> Your D.A isn't working for me.



Ah that's strange, but thanks for letting me know! I'll update it and see if the address has changed.

Edit/ Seems like my DA is the same, hopefully it works now!


----------



## pinkcotton

It was probably just my connection! I tried to input other D.A codes, but Luna kept saying "Unfortunately, it seems there are no towns that match your dream address..."
It'll probably work now! ^-^


----------



## Nooblord

*Charmelo* ☾ *4D00-0010-9D7B* ☾ *SEM* 
*Themed* ☾ *A colorful cast of nautical characters reside in this modern town hidden in a forest.*
*More Info* Visit attractions such as the pirate themed restaurant, Portmelo; the town recreational center, RecZone; and a quaint sanctuary that orphans gyroids.

​


----------



## Stalfos

Stalfos said:


> *Skullbay* ☾ *7B00-001D-98E0* ☾ *Stalfos*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *Quiet town with beautiful nature*
> *More info:* Skullbay is a fully developed town with paths that are easy to navigate and tons of bushes and flowers in colorful patterns.
> The humans in Skullbay are Stalfos and Aryll. Both their houses are fully expanded. I recommend visiting Stalfos' cloud princess room (top floor) and Aryll's creepy classic room (also top floor). Happy dreaming.



Christmas update!


----------



## namiieco

*Fallgate* ☾ *7B00-0023-0724* ☾ *Mayor Kaia* 
*Forest Town* ☾ *Peaceful town full with cuteness and nature*
*More Info:* This isn't finished I'd just like a 2nd opinion on what I have done so far! It's not very well presented but I'll be sure to make it look nice when I update it officially!

​


----------



## Chicha

Above towns have been added. <3


----------



## Laureline

*Heaven * ☾ *5D00-000F-8318 * ☾ *Nevaeh* 
*Forest* ☾ *Heaven is the place to be!*
*More info:* town is 94% finished, just need to fix up my side character's houses. I also may update it to a winter fairytale forest town.


----------



## kaisaj

Town name Azkaban,
Mayor name:  Harry 
address is 4C00-00DF-8F12

the theme is Harry Potter.

Hope you like it!


----------



## JCnator

Let's add the town that I created since the North American launch of ACNL.

*Poutine* ☾ *5F00-0011-14D7* ☾ *JCnator* 
*Type of town* ☾ *Non-Themed: A town without a particular theme in mind, but it does indeed feel like a typical town.*


----------



## Tommi

Martock has been updated for winter! Have fun!

*6C00-000F-7496*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added. 

Just a heads up to everyone to please remember to use the form if you're submitting your town. Thank you! <3

Don't be shy to give feedback to others. It's always welcome. <3


----------



## HopeForHyrule

*Bunifrey* ☾ *5A00-0019-55E9* ☾ *Arlione* 
*Memorial town* ☾ *A town made in loving memory of my Princess Bun Bun McCloud*
*More Info*
Bunifrey was created after the sudden loss of my bunny. The town is comprised entirely of rabbit villagers, with rows upon rows of roses laid out in a close approximation of the spectrum of a rainbow. This is because of the story of the Rainbow Bridge which is where they say animals wait for their owners when they die. It sounds morbid, but the town itself is really pretty. And if you like running and trampling flowers in dream towns, you'll have a GREAT time!

Will edit to include pictures when I'm on an actual computer. ^_^


----------



## dizzy bone

I just updated Tinytree's DA during a very beautiful orange-red sunset (but it's probably just haze hahaha). I've also completed all my character's house interiors (for now)... please check em out, especially Mei's guest house because it looks really cozy in the light <3 









*DA*: 4A00-0021-97C5


----------



## ghostmillionaires

*Los Vida* ☾ *4E00-0021-0754* ☾ *James* 
*No Theme* ☾ *Los Vida is only two months old but developing quickly!  I'd love to know what you think of my town!  Come live The Life!*

I would like to emphasize that no time traveling or mischief has been used in the development of my town, everything you see has been earned the hard way, a day at a time!  Los Vida gets a little better each day so please visit often!


----------



## Chicha

ghostmillionaires said:


> You are cordially invited to visit the up-and-coming town of *Los Vida*!  I am just getting started but things are progressing quickly, stop by early and often to see this town develop.  *Mayor James* invites you to come and live the life!
> 
> 4E00-0021-0754



Hi, do you mind telling me what kind of town yours is so I can categorize it correctly, please? See the first page for details. Thank you! 


Everyone else has been added. <3


----------



## Reyrey

Kewl! almost done with my blue themed town!


----------



## Warszawa

Gonna post mine which is linked in my sig! Please come visit Ecruteak, I've put tons and tons and tons of time and effort into it and would love for you guys to visit. :]


----------



## MayorBlueRose

My dream address is:

6A00 - 002A - 0467 

Would love some pointers, especially down in the bottom half of my town!

Aiming it to be a forest feel town
Mayor Claire of Highland


----------



## TarzanGirl

Merry

4D00-0022-8818

Home Alone/Christmas themed


----------



## MayorNoodl

kawaii

4B00 - 0013 - 8843

Not too much of a theme going on right now ^^;


----------



## cats_toy

*Eden* ☾ *4B00-0016-678E* ☾ *Lani* 
*Themed* ☾ *A suburban town with modern accents and a rainbow of flowers.*

*I started Eden on August 9, 2013. It took well over a year just to complete the landscaping. The flowerbeds  created are done in pairs of complimenting colors as you see from the images below. I chose not to use a lot of PWP's because I wanted to leave some areas of openness. Feel free to stop by Eden anytime. *


----------



## Chicha

Warszawa said:


> Gonna post mine which is linked in my sig! Please come visit Ecruteak, I've put tons and tons and tons of time and effort into it and would love for you guys to visit. :]



Hi there, do you mind telling me the name of your mayor and type of town you have so I can categorize it, please? Thank you! 



TarzanGirl said:


> Merry
> 
> 4D00-0022-8818
> 
> Home Alone/Christmas themed



Hi there, do you mind telling me the name of your mayor so I can categorize it, please? Thank you! 



MayorNoodl said:


> kawaii
> 
> 4B00 - 0013 - 8843
> 
> Not too much of a theme going on right now ^^;



Hi, could you tell me the name of your mayor and a 1 sentence summary of your town so I can categorize, please? Thank you! 


If you are submitting your dream address for the first time, please remember to use the form on the first post to make it easier for me to categorize. Thanks everyone! <3

MayorBlueRose and cats_toys towns have been added.


----------



## MayorNoodl

Hello! Sorry about that ^^


*kawaii* ☾ *4B00 - 0013 - 8843* ☾ *noodl* 
*None-themed* ☾ *full of flowers and pink pathways. No current theme ^^;; *


----------



## Warszawa

Sirena said:


> Hi there, do you mind telling me the name of your mayor and type of town you have so I can categorize it, please? Thank you!



Ben & Zen is probably the best description but it's very, very mixed.


----------



## Chicha

MayorNoodl said:


> Hello! Sorry about that ^^
> 
> 
> *kawaii* ☾ *4B00 - 0013 - 8843* ☾ *noodl*
> *None-themed* ☾ *full of flowers and pink pathways. No current theme ^^;; *



No worries, dear! You're good, thank you! Added! 



Warszawa said:


> Ben & Zen is probably the best description but it's very, very mixed.



Thank you, added!


----------



## Chrisscottd

Hey guys!! I invited, Julian, Whitney, Marshal, Skye and fang to my winter town


----------



## steven310250

Town: Humongou 

Dream Address: 5F00-002A-8E5C

Mayor PajamaSa (Yes, I tried putting the full name Pajama Sam but that didn't work. Same with Humongous)  

Type of Town: Humongous Entertainment Town based on the old classic PC games such as Putt-Putt, Freddi Fish, Pajama Sam, and Spy Fox.

Trying to go for the nostalgia theme town with Welcome Amiibo Villagers that use to be on the GameCube, N64.


----------



## TarzanGirl

I'll try again!
*Merry* ☾ *4D00-0022-8818* ☾ *Kevin* 
*Home Alone/Christmas* ☾ *Based off movies Home Alone and Home Alone 2*


----------



## Chicha

All towns above have been added. <3


----------



## P. Star

*Newmist* ☾ 
*4C00-002A-1D11* ☾ *Preston* 
*Enchanted Forest in Spring* ☾ * A town set in early April with both forest and fairy tale elements.*
* A very peaceful town with a plethora of flowers, clovers and mushrooms. Come experience the magic Newmist has to offer.*


----------



## Rhodes

Thank you very much. I need to visit your town too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fruitcup said:


> I loved your town, so pleasant! Its so nice and organized and the paths are so pretty!



Thank you very much. I need to visit your town too.


----------



## Chicha

P. Star said:


> *Newmist* ☾
> *4C00-002A-1D11* ☾ *Preston*
> *Enchanted Forest in Spring* ☾ * A town set in early April with both forest and fairy tale elements.*
> * A very peaceful town with a plethora of flowers, clovers and mushrooms. Come experience the magic Newmist has to offer.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 191043
> View attachment 191044
> View attachment 191045
> View attachment 191046
> View attachment 191047
> View attachment 191048
> View attachment 191049



Your town has been added. 


Keep it coming, folks! Don't be afraid to give each other feedback. <3


----------



## ghostmillionaires

Sirena, I edited my post with what I hope is the proper format.  Thank you!


----------



## Scully

*Kr?suv?k* ☾ *5A00-0011-2FA2* ☾ *Anya* 
*Forest* ☾ *Quiet, peaceful.. overgrown with tranquility in mind.*
*More Info* The season it's in changes frequently, as I like to occasionally mix things up. There isn't really a "design" set in place, it just kind of flows on its own and follows whatever I thought was relaxing.

---

I can't link any images right now.. as my MacBook is broken atm, but I'll try to come back and edit this with a few screenshots sometime.  My town is kind of a mess but I find it relaxing, lol. WIP.  If anyone visits, enjoy! ^^


----------



## mandsara

*SUGAR [/b] ☾  5F00-0020-4DGF  ☾  Amanda  
Winter ☾ Sugar is a calm and sweet town in a midlle of the Winter.
We have a Japanese House a Candy House and a Winter House . I will update the town almost every day!*


----------



## Rainyks

gone


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns have been added above. Keep them coming. <3


----------



## AccfSally

*Chocolat* ☾ * 5B00-0011-F739* ☾ *Kia* 
*themed* ☾ *A town that loves to bake and make sweets*
*More Info*

*Also don't search up the town on Luna, I have another version of this town on there. The dream address changed >_< so now I have two!*

​*I recently changed the first floor of the Mayor's house, so it might look different from what showed here.


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Bam!* ☾ *5B00-002E-528B* ☾ *Emeril* 
*Themed-Single Species* ☾ *Pigs,bikes,a greasy spoon,the open road..but mostly pigs.*
*The idea for this town started when I gave Curly a denim vest for his birthday.Eventually,all ten villagers were wearing a denim vest and I thought they looked like some crazy pig biker gang. *


----------



## Malaxy

*Town Name Here* Eden ☾ *Dream Address Here* 4E00-001E-9FCF ☾ *Mayor Name Here* Morgan 
*Type of Town* Foresty ☾ *One sentence summary here* Blue and Pink meets forest
*More Info* It's still in the process of being completed, so please give feedback of what you'd like to see! ^-^ (Sidenote- Sorry for some of the images being blurry!)


Spoiler: -Eden-


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

*Town Name: Sunshine* ☾ *Dream Address: 6B00-002F-42A8* ☾ *Mayor Name: Emily* 
*Type of Town: Non-Themed* ☾ *One sentence summary here: A town currently in springtime, where you can relax and enjoy lots of mini-areas*
*More Info: The dream was updated at 6pm in the Cherry Blossom season. There are gifts by the plaza if you want clothes to wear and items to hold. Some of the houses and areas of town aren't completed yet. Since the update no one has been to my dream town so I would really appreciate it, feedback would also be appreciated.*

Edit: 4th Feb


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thank you all for submitting so far! <3


----------



## Tommi

Nunnafinga said:


> *Bam!* ☾ *5B00-002E-528B* ☾ *Emeril*
> *Themed-Single Species* ☾ *Pigs,bikes,a greasy spoon,the open road..but mostly pigs.*
> *The idea for this town started when I gave Curly a denim vest for his birthday.Eventually,all ten villagers were wearing a denim vest and I thought they looked like some crazy pig biker gang. *



Love this biker town, you should put a shabby motel by the roadside for a Route 66 vibe! The tattoo parlor is cool, you could hang some tattoo designs on the wall too  I put on my leather jacket too while I was visiting to blend in


----------



## Barbara

P. Star said:


> *Newmist* ☾
> *4C00-002A-1D11* ☾ *Preston*
> *Enchanted Forest in Spring* ☾ * A town set in early April with both forest and fairy tale elements.*
> * A very peaceful town with a plethora of flowers, clovers and mushrooms. Come experience the magic Newmist has to offer.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 191043
> View attachment 191044
> View attachment 191045
> View attachment 191046
> View attachment 191047
> View attachment 191048
> View attachment 191049



Your town is awesome. Really... I already loved your screenshots so I decided to visit, and it was anything but disappointing. My town, however, was very disappointing to return to. :') Do you have any, like, tips to landscape and set up my town? I never know where and how to start.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Tommi said:


> Love this biker town, you should put a shabby motel by the roadside for a Route 66 vibe! The tattoo parlor is cool, you could hang some tattoo designs on the wall too  I put on my leather jacket too while I was visiting to blend in



Thanks for visiting and also for the suggestions.I was thinking about adding another building as a music venue but a motel sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## Introverted Nautilus

*Bliss* ☾ *5F00-0021-50B3* ☾ *Kay Kay* 
*Celestial, with some kaleidoscopic elements* ☾ *Bliss is a cozy WIP town, with a diverse color palette*
*More Info* I am new to the forums, so I thought I would post my little village. Founded on Dec 25, 2015. I play in French. Some of my favorite villagers are Marito (Rowan in English), Pietro, and Cube. My mayor's house is terrestrial-themed, to mimic earth. I plan on planting dark hyrbid flowers all throughout town to emphasize the space theme. Do give it a look-see, if you feel so inclined.


----------



## RedPanda

*Ragequit* ☾ *4F00-001D-A970* ☾ *Tanner* 
*Various themes* ☾ *Westworld, Halloween, and Adventure houses*
*More Info* 

I just finished my new themed house and I would love feedback on it. It is themed after the show "Westworld" by HBO. Each room is a reference to one of the key rooms in the story. You don't need to have seen all the episodes to get it, but it helps. I don't think it has spoilers in it, at least not significant ones. The house is on the top left of the town (Dolores' house)

I also have a halloween house (Pumpkin's house) and a house inspired by the Indiana Jones movies and the Uncharted games (Lita's house)

*Please excuse the landscaping; it's a work in progress right now and the flowers are a bit out of control.


----------



## calintz

*Hyrule* ☾ *4F00 - 0012 - 3B36* ☾ *Aomine* 
*Cute* ☾ *Mostly a mishmash of things. Tried to make it cute & not creepy since I want to have a relaxing time when I play.*
*More Info* I'm mainly having problems with placement & empty spaces. Would really like some feedback. I've also moved out two original villagers for two new ones and moved many things around. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks very much!


----------



## Leen

*Jasoom dream entry*

*Jasoom* ☾ *5F00-0018-D84E* ☾ *Leen* 
*Forest* ☾ *A stormy forest town with a zen feel, set in late summer.*

*More info:* Jasoom is a three year old edited town scattered with gifts across acres for your dream, providing bundles of goodies for any dream excursion you may want to enjoy. Some popular town attractions: The Secluded Campsite, Pirate's Marooned Beach, and Nurger's Town Clubhouse. Jasoom is home to three human villagers (Mayor Leen, Nurger, and Miko) and ten animal villagers (Barold, Bob, Butch, Bruce, Chief, Fauna, Goldie, Peanut, Snake, and Tangy).












Notes: I decided to edit/hack my town after years of playing traditionally because I wanted to be able to fully express my creativity in Jasoom. I would love some feedback if you have any, or if you just want to share your experience of Jasoom! Thank you in advance for visiting ^-^​


----------



## GuerreraD

I'm giving away thousands of bells for visiting my dream, if anyone is interested 
Just look at my thread!


----------



## Mistymayz

*Nova* ☾ *5A00-0031-AADD* ☾ *Mayor Misty* 
*Forest...kinda* ☾ *A wip of sorts, trying to mix a forest vibe with what I had before*
*More Info* Would love any ideas or criticism, kinda a experiment town at the moment ^-^.


----------



## PrincessAurora

*Daybreak* ☾ *5E00-002E-2410* ☾ *Aurora* 
*Forest* ☾ *A foresty fairy tale town set in summer that features a princess, a prince and a witch with their animal companions.*

*More Info:* Daybreak was founded in November, 2015. Since its founding, it has grown into a town with both *forest and fairy tale* elements. Daybreak also has a heavy emphasis on *color*, featuring one section of the town in bright pinks and oranges and the other in deep blues and purples. The humans are based lightly on the characters from Sleeping Beauty. The animals are some that would be found in classic fairy tales.
















*Notes:* While my landscaping is practically complete, my character's houses are not! Aside from Aurora, I don't advise going through them. I am also looking for LOTS OF FEEDBACK! It's my first time sharing my dream and while I'm very excited, I'm also nervous that my town might suck and nobody has told me yet. I put tons of work into it, so if you visit, please let me know what you think!​


----------



## TarzanGirl

*Holiday* ☾ *5E00-0032-C142* ☾ *Mary* 
*Mary Poppins Themed* ☾ *A jolly town designed for the movie Mary Poppins*


----------



## sizzi

*Rainfall * ☾ *4A00-0026-09D4* ☾ *Mayor Willow* *Themed: Garden/ Water themed* ☾ *A lovely little traditional town kept with real seasons centered around nature and water including decorated villager homes and elegant landscaping.*
*More Info: Vm me helpful feedback *


----------



## TheGreatBrain

TarzanGirl said:


> *Holiday* ☾ *5E00-0032-C142* ☾ *Mary*
> *Mary Poppins Themed* ☾ *A jolly town designed for the movie Mary Poppins*



I just love your towns. I just visited Mary Poppins again. That flooring in George's house in the main room is so cool. Did you make it? I love it.The feed he birds area is one of my favorite spots.The little bags of bird seed is so cute.  I was wondering though. Have you thought about putting beans around it, so visitors could throw them for the birds? 

Well, my next dream visit will be Home Alone. It's also one of my favorites., then it's off to Pixley. Your towns always make me smile. Great job.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> *Bam!* ☾ *5B00-002E-528B* ☾ *Emeril*
> *Themed-Single Species* ☾ *Pigs,bikes,a greasy spoon,the open road..but mostly pigs.*
> *The idea for this town started when I gave Curly a denim vest for his birthday.Eventually,all ten villagers were wearing a denim vest and I thought they looked like some crazy pig biker gang. *
> 
> View attachment 191475
> View attachment 191477
> View attachment 191478



I had so much fun in your town. I loved talking to all the piggies. The houses are great. I just love all the unique little areas in the town, and the villagers are all wearing the same denim shirts. So cute.


----------



## Scully

Scully said:


> *Kr?suv?k* ☾ *5A00-0011-2FA2* ☾ *Anya*
> *Forest* ☾ *Quiet, peaceful.. overgrown with tranquility in mind.*
> *More Info* The season it's in changes frequently, as I like to occasionally mix things up. There isn't really a "design" set in place, it just kind of flows on its own and follows whatever I thought was relaxing.
> 
> ---
> 
> I can't link any images right now.. as my MacBook is broken atm, but I'll try to come back and edit this with a few screenshots sometime.  My town is kind of a mess but I find it relaxing, lol. WIP.  If anyone visits, enjoy! ^^



my dream address changed to: 5A00-0032-F9B7 ^^


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Back after a year, had to get a new DA: 4B00-0033-32C5

Haven't had time to do much with it other than clean up a bit. No new furniture yet or anything, but if you haven't visited it ever, hope you like it!


----------



## Xme

Leen said:


> *Jasoom* ☾ *5F00-0018-D84E* ☾ *Leen*
> *Forest* ☾ *A stormy forest town with a zen feel, set in late summer.*
> 
> *More info:* Jasoom is a three year old edited town scattered with gifts across acres for your dream, providing bundles of goodies for any dream excursion you may want to enjoy. Some popular town attractions: The Secluded Campsite, Pirate's Marooned Beach, and Nurger's Town Clubhouse. Jasoom is home to three human villagers (Mayor Leen, Nurger, and Miko) and ten animal villagers (Barold, Bob, Butch, Bruce, Chief, Fauna, Goldie, Peanut, Snake, and Tangy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: I decided to edit/hack my town after years of playing traditionally because I wanted to be able to fully express my creativity in Jasoom. I would love some feedback if you have any, or if you just want to share your experience of Jasoom! Thank you in advance for visiting ^-^​




I went here this morning and wow, it's amazing. Beautiful and peaceful


----------



## Leen

Xme said:


> I went here this morning and wow, it's amazing. Beautiful and peaceful



Thank you for your visit and kind words, Xme  It means so much! <3


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Leen said:


> *Jasoom* ☾ *5F00-0018-D84E* ☾ *Leen*
> *Forest* ☾ *A stormy forest town with a zen feel, set in late summer.*
> 
> *More info:* Jasoom is a three year old edited town scattered with gifts across acres for your dream, providing bundles of goodies for any dream excursion you may want to enjoy. Some popular town attractions: The Secluded Campsite, Pirate's Marooned Beach, and Nurger's Town Clubhouse. Jasoom is home to three human villagers (Mayor Leen, Nurger, and Miko) and ten animal villagers (Barold, Bob, Butch, Bruce, Chief, Fauna, Goldie, Peanut, Snake, and Tangy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: I decided to edit/hack my town after years of playing traditionally because I wanted to be able to fully express my creativity in Jasoom. I would love some feedback if you have any, or if you just want to share your experience of Jasoom! Thank you in advance for visiting ^-^​



I love this town. I can tell I'm gonna be busy getting new items since a lot of them are really cool.


----------



## Chicha

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Back after a year, had to get a new DA: 4B00-0033-32C5
> 
> Haven't had time to do much with it other than clean up a bit. No new furniture yet or anything, but if you haven't visited it ever, hope you like it!



Hi there, do you mind re-submitting with the form from the first post, please? Otherwise, I can't categorize it if I don't know what type of town you have. ^^; Thank you! 


Everyone else has been added and noted DA address changes! Love seeing feedback among you all so keep it going! <3

Just noticed there's 55 towns submitted so far. Thank you all and keep them coming!


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Sirena said:


> Hi there, do you mind re-submitting with the form from the first post, please? Otherwise, I can't categorize it if I don't know what type of town you have. ^^; Thank you!



Oops, sorry.

*Pallet* ☾ *4B00-0033-32C5* ☾ *Kiefer* 
*Colorful* ☾ *Bright, sunny, cheerful, and colorful, Pallet's meant to be equal parts eye-striking and positive.*

*More Info:* Pallet turned two years old recently, almost a full year of which I didn't play at all so I'm way behind on all that the Amiibo update did. Despite that I aimed to make Pallet a fun experience for any visitor. There's a town-wide treasure hunt for the buried wet suit (from feedback, it's *well*-hidden, so prepare yourself), letting you access prizes on the secret beach, but even if that doesn't interest you there's a lot of sights to see. Stacked to the brim with PWPs along with four human villagers all with fully decorated houses, Pallet hopes to be a treat inside and out.

(If there was a more convenient way to do images that I knew of, I'd put some here)


----------



## Chicha

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Oops, sorry.
> 
> *Pallet* ☾ *4B00-0033-32C5* ☾ *Kiefer*
> *Colorful* ☾ *Bright, sunny, cheerful, and colorful, Pallet's meant to be equal parts eye-striking and positive.*
> 
> *More Info:* Pallet turned two years old recently, almost a full year of which I didn't play at all so I'm way behind on all that the Amiibo update did. Despite that I aimed to make Pallet a fun experience for any visitor. There's a town-wide treasure hunt for the buried wet suit (from feedback, it's *well*-hidden, so prepare yourself), letting you access prizes on the secret beach, but even if that doesn't interest you there's a lot of sights to see. Stacked to the brim with PWPs along with four human villagers all with fully decorated houses, Pallet hopes to be a treat inside and out.
> 
> (If there was a more convenient way to do images that I knew of, I'd put some here)



Added your town, thank you! 

I personally upload my images from the memory card or miiverse and then upload them to Imgur. It's a little annoying but worth it imo.


----------



## Leen

MrGameAndScotch said:


> I love this town. I can tell I'm gonna be busy getting new items since a lot of them are really cool.



MrGameAndScotch, thank you so much for visiting and for your kind feedback! It makes me so happy to hear that you liked Jasoom


----------



## Nunnafinga

TheGreatBrain said:


> I had so much fun in your town. I loved talking to all the piggies. The houses are great. I just love all the unique little areas in the town, and the villagers are all wearing the same denim shirts. So cute.



Thanks for visiting Bam!I'm still working on a few things but I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## schluempfen

*Tokio* ☾ *6F00-001A-4178* ☾ *Semih* 
*Forest* ☾ *A town in the middle of April, where you can enjoy the cherry blossoms.*

My town isn't finished yet. Only the mayor's house is worth a visit! Please feel free to make suggestions


----------



## SaviorSword

*Aiur* ☾ *5A00-000F-E2F9 * ☾ *Matthew* 
*Modern* ☾ *Work in progress modern town.*

My town's still under development, but it's startin' to take shape no less.
If anythin', my house would probably be the main attraction. Any critique, criticism, and/or comments are welcome!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I don't know how to post the little purple moons.  

Sunshine.* 4B00-0033-F3D2* Rainbow* A retro cartoon themed town.

Visit Rainbow Brite, Christopher Robin in the hundred acre wood,  Granny from Looney Tunes, and The Smurfs.

Sunshine has had a small makeover. There's a lot less patterns. It's a bit more natural now, and I think it looks better.


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

*Spirit* ☾ *4A00-0033-97BA* ☾ *Alrinia* 
*Medieval Themed* ☾ *A Medieval Themed town that includes houses and villagers to fit the period*
*More info * Not completely finished, but close. Spirit is a Medieval village that includes a farm, tavern, church, and castle. Clothing is also provided. Each villager, both PC and NPC, have a life and a story. These stories and day to day interaction will be posted on my blog.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

TarzanGirl said:


> *Holiday* ☾ *5E00-0032-C142* ☾ *Mary*
> *Mary Poppins Themed* ☾ *A jolly town designed for the movie Mary Poppins*



I really need to re-watch Mary Poppins very soon. Love your town and all the special details. Particularly the top floor in George's house


----------



## Fruitcup

My dream address has changed :[ , could you please change it on the list? 
The new one is DA: 4E00-0037-5C7C 
Thank you! <3


----------



## steven310250

Town Name: Glimmer
Dream Address: 5A00-0033-5D3F
Mayor Steven
Type of Town: Fairy Tale Pop Star theme town
My town has all Sanrio villagers living in it, including Chrissy and Francine because they also fit with my town theme.  
All of my public works project relates to fairy tale/pop star ish theme. Ex. Illuminated and Fairy Tale go hand in hand. I also provide a few public works project that blend in with the two project types. You'll just have to visit my town to find out.

My houses for both characters are all from the Sanrio set. Nothing amazing, but will plan on improving sometime in the future


----------



## bethdel

*Wornhill* ☾ *6D00-001F-AB40* ☾ *Beta* 
*Themed-Desolate Village* ☾ *A little and lonely village.*
*More Info* Still have a lot to do in the future but I did some major landscaping recently to let it slowly look more desolate/deserted in some areas tho I still have many spots where you can find greenery. The villagers homes are not nearly finished.


----------



## deejay

sapling ☾4D00-0035-E04C ☾forest themed town ☾ simple natural dirt path town.


----------



## GuerreraD

Gosh, is this for real?  I've just visited the new "official" dream from Nintendo Japan, and it was such a big disappointment! So much that I'm tempted to believe I've been scamed with the address. The town is ugly and feels very underdeveloped!

Please, can anyone confirm or deny this? The code is 0000-000F-4241, town of Ninten.
And in any case, does anyone know the new dream addresses for Nintendo Usa and Nintendo Europe too, please?


----------



## Chicha

deejay said:


> sapling ☾4D00-0035-E04C ☾forest themed town ☾ simple natural dirt path town.



Hi there, could you tell me the name of your mayor, please? Thank you! 



GuerreraD said:


> Gosh, is this for real?  I've just visited the new "official" dream from Nintendo Japan, and it was such a big disappointment! So much that I'm tempted to believe I've been scamed with the address. The town is ugly and feels very underdeveloped!
> 
> Please, can anyone confirm or deny this? The code is 0000-000F-4241, town of Ninten.
> And in any case, does anyone know the new dream addresses for Nintendo Usa and Nintendo Europe too, please?



I can confirm that's the correct dream address for Ninten and I agree, it was a letdown. I think its only purpose was to show the Sanrio villagers, a few welcome amiibo/amiibo villagers, and not much else. I haven't heard about DAs for the others yet. ^^;


Everyone else has been added and updated!


----------



## deejay

Sirena said:


> Hi there, could you tell me the name of your mayor, please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that's the correct dream address for Ninten and I agree, it was a letdown. I think its only purpose was to show the Sanrio villagers, a few welcome amiibo/amiibo villagers, and not much else. I haven't heard about DAs for the others yet. ^^;
> 
> 
> Everyone else has been added and updated!




mayor deejay c:


----------



## Chicha

deejay said:


> mayor deejay c:



Awesome, thank you! Added.


----------



## StiX

*Town Name: Fewlane* ☾ *Adress: 6E00-000F-8519* ☾ *Mayor: Jo?l* 
*No Theme* ☾ *Asian/Modern styled town with paths and a park*


----------



## CuriousCharli

Mayor Charli
Town: Aladine
Theme: Winter, Christmas, New Year, 8pm, Night time
Dream Address: 7B00-0035-CD07

Some presents are scattered around the town just for you, dreaming dreamer :3
On the beach is buried treasure, Happy hunting, tee-hee!


If you do visit, i would love to hear about your adventures ^-^


----------



## Snowfell

*Pemberly* ☾ *4C00-0019-BB3F* ☾ *Mayor James* 
*Rainy forest* ☾ *A quiet rainy town where it's always good to curl up with a book*​


----------



## Fruitcup

My Dream Address changed again, I wish this didn't happen. 
It shouldn't change again: 4E00-0037-5C7C
Thank you for your time. <3


----------



## Chicha

Sorry for the delay, everyone. I was sick most of last week. x_x

Everyone above has been added & updated. 



Fruitcup said:


> My Dream Address changed again, I wish this didn't happen.
> It shouldn't change again: 4E00-0037-5C7C
> Thank you for your time. <3



I'm curious, how do you get yours to change? I've heard of people changing their DAs from playing on different 3DSes but not sure if that's the case here. ^^;


----------



## Fruitcup

Sirena said:


> Sorry for the delay, everyone. I was sick most of last week. x_x
> 
> Everyone above has been added & updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how do you get yours to change? I've heard of people changing their DAs from playing on different 3DSes but not sure if that's the case here. ^^;



That's exactly what I did. My purple ds was having troubles with the sd card so I started using my blue ds as my main and boom, new dream address.

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Lululand

*Mulino* ☾ *7F00-0038-E93F* ☾ *Mayor Luann* 
*Colour town* ☾ *Bright, colourful and playful town gathered around a giant windmill*
*More Info* A town meant for others like me to relive the best days of their childhood playing in the park or just frolicking around in the sun in a small, happy village full of fruit trees and pretty flowers. Only now nobody's there to nag you to clean up your messy room full of toys, and two of your teddy bears even came to life to hang out with you! 
So what are you waiting for? ​

...did I do this right? ;_;


----------



## lotsofcrossing

Lululand said:


> View attachment 192928
> *Mulino* ☾ *7F00-0038-E93F* ☾ *Mayor Luann*
> *Colour town* ☾ *Bright, colourful and playful town gathered around a giant windmill*
> *More Info* A town meant for others like me to relive the best days of their childhood playing in the park or just frolicking around in the sun in a small, happy village full of fruit trees and pretty flowers. Only now nobody's there to nag you to clean up your messy room full of toys, and two of your teddy bears even came to life to hang out with you!
> So what are you waiting for? ​
> 
> ...did I do this right? ;_;



Aaaaw this looks super cute! I'm definitely visiting!


----------



## Chicha

Fruitcup said:


> That's exactly what I did. My purple ds was having troubles with the sd card so I started using my blue ds as my main and boom, new dream address.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better!



Ah okay, that's what I thought. And thank you! 



Lululand said:


> View attachment 192928
> *Mulino* ☾ *7F00-0038-E93F* ☾ *Mayor Luann*
> *Colour town* ☾ *Bright, colourful and playful town gathered around a giant windmill*
> *More Info* A town meant for others like me to relive the best days of their childhood playing in the park or just frolicking around in the sun in a small, happy village full of fruit trees and pretty flowers. Only now nobody's there to nag you to clean up your messy room full of toys, and two of your teddy bears even came to life to hang out with you!
> So what are you waiting for? ​
> 
> ...did I do this right? ;_;



Yep, you got it! Added. <3


----------



## Chrisscottd

I've made a thread about my town but somebody suggested I posted the address of my ice town here 

















My DA is: 7C00-000F-7FA7

Haven't updated with villagers Bianca or filbert yet x


----------



## Ichigo.

*Meadow* ☾ *5F00-0010-A4F7* ☾ *Ichigo* 
*Color Themed (Pastel Spring Town)* ☾ *A town set during sunset of cherry blossom season and has hints of zen vibes.*
*More Info:* Be prepared for lots of pink and soft colored flowers during your walk through Meadow! This town utilizes paths but makes sure not to miss out on greenery while also attempting to incorporate PWPs naturally amongst buildings. Though it wasn't intended, Meadow showcases a few zen garden areas throughout town. Also interested in a path'd town with minimal plot resetting for villagers? Have a dream of Meadow!

*Villagers include:* Peanut, Erik, Marshal, Ankha, Chai, Flurry, Beau, Merengue, Bam, and Fang
*Mayors and side characters:* Mayor Ichigo is a furniture sets hoarder and her home depicts just that. Luna runs Meadow's cozy inn set with an Asian styled restaurant, a caf?, a spa, and a guest bedroom. Lastly, student Daffodil decided to move to town after her fulfilling visit to Meadow's inn~


----------



## nearthy

*Nearth* ☾ *Dream Address: 5C00 - 0026 - 5354* ☾ *Mayor Nico* 
*Color Theme* ☾ *Super colorful, filled with bright oranges, pinks, reds and aqua blue patterns all over town. Sort of mermaid-like c:*

​
*More Info* 
I filled it up with lot's of beautiful colors and hidden corners. I've been told that it is very unique ^^
Super proud of it! 90% of the patterns are mine, and there is a few that isn't and others were modified. The Piedras, and the concrete sidewalk were modified to my taste. It is a hacked town, but I love it n.n​


----------



## the_bria

Clom 5A00-003C-641C Breezy Non themed. 

hey, it's been a super long time since i've been active here, but i created a new town a while back and i finally made a dream of it.  could you guys please visit and give me some feedback?
i don't really have any theme, i just did what i like.  i'm not finished with my town yet, but i would still like some feedback if anyone wants to help me.  thanks!!

5A00-003C-641C


----------



## Chicha

Chrisscottd said:


> I've made a thread about my town but somebody suggested I posted the address of my ice town here
> 
> View attachment 193302
> 
> View attachment 193303
> 
> View attachment 193304
> 
> View attachment 193305
> 
> View attachment 193306
> 
> View attachment 193307
> 
> View attachment 193308
> 
> 
> My DA is: 7C00-000F-7FA7
> 
> Haven't updated with villagers Bianca or filbert yet x



Hi there, could you please edit your post with the form (found on the 1st page), please? Otherwise, I can't categorize it. Thank you! ^^;



the_bria said:


> hey, it's been a super long time since i've been active here, but i created a new town a while back and i finally made a dream of it.  could you guys please visit and give me some feedback?
> i don't really have any theme, i just did what i like.  i'm not finished with my town yet, but i would still like some feedback if anyone wants to help me.  thanks!!
> 
> 5A00-003C-641C



Hi there, could you please edit your post with the form (found on the 1st page), please? Otherwise, I can't categorize it. Thank you! ^^;


Everyone else has been added. <3


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> *Town Name: Sunshine* ☾ *Dream Address: 6B00-002F-42A8* ☾ *Mayor Name: Emily*
> *Type of Town: Non-Themed* ☾ *One sentence summary here: A town currently in springtime, where you can relax and enjoy lots of mini-areas*
> *More Info: The dream was updated at 6pm in the Cherry Blossom season. There are gifts by the plaza if you want clothes to wear and items to hold. Some of the houses and areas of town aren't completed yet. Since the update no one has been to my dream town so I would really appreciate it, feedback would also be appreciated.*
> 
> Edit: 4th Feb



Added pics now. Sorry that It took over a month


----------



## Plum Pudding

*Everleaf* ☾ *4A00-003D-C54C* ☾ *Plum* 
*Forest* ☾ *Zen town set in autumn*

I hope I did this right!  I'm hoping to get lots of visitors, love it when my villagers tell me about who visited my town in a dream!

I was a regular in this forum but stopped playing for a while.  I'm now catching up with the amiibo update.

Having tons of fun again and hoping to see a few familiar names in the forum.  Don't hesitate to leave me some feedback!


----------



## Schwarzkopf

*Flowland* ☾ *7E00-0044-C9A2 * ☾ *Ella* 
*White and pink themed* ☾ *A town full of white flowers set in the cherry blossom festival*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone has been added. Thanks for submitting so far, everyone! <3

Don't forget to give each other feedback.


----------



## Requity

Schwarzkopf said:


> *Flowland* ☾ *7E00-003D-B49A * ☾ *Ella*
> *White and pink themed* ☾ *A town full of white flowers set in the cherry blossom festival*


I just wanted to say I visited this morning and immediately fell in love with your town. It was so relaxing just to take a stroll and admire all the scenery! I can tell you put a lot of hard work into it, and I'm so glad you decided to share it with us!


----------



## Schwarzkopf

Requity said:


> I just wanted to say I visited this morning and immediately fell in love with your town. It was so relaxing just to take a stroll and admire all the scenery! I can tell you put a lot of hard work into it, and I'm so glad you decided to share it with us!



Thank you so much, glad you liked it! I'll definitely visit yours later today ^^


----------



## MayorOfSackville

*Citrine* ☾ *4A00-003F-8DE6* ☾ *Jahmir*
*Orange themed* ☾ *My brother, Paint, has a blue house so it might be a little counter to Citrine.*


----------



## ZebraQueen

*Town Name Here* ☾ Rainbow
*Dream Address Here* ☾ 4B00-0040-82D0
*Mayor Name Here*  Creative 
*Type of Town* ☾ none yet but its all colorful like a rainbow
*One sentence summary here* is my oyc town  so it will be mostly all time on wip but its just to be a very colorful town )


----------



## Candyapple

*Biscotti* ☾ *7B00-0034-8A1E* ☾ *Candy* 
*Botanical garden* ☾ *An happy, fun, sunny botanical garden with vibrant colors *
*A very colorful flower park set in the first days of April, when the sky is cobalt blue and you can't wait to go to the beach with your friends. Join Apple, Wade, Kiki, Rosie, Alice, Sylvana, Shep, Rilla, Camofrog and Frita in this fun and relaxing journey! Ice creams and funny items are waiting for you at the big tree, on the bridges and on the beaches. Enjoy a dream with butterflies and many colorful flowers. Each villager has their special garden! I hope my village will make you smile! *


----------



## MD Fey

Please visit my dream when you have time. I pretty much finish everything from the outside to the inside, except the beach. I put a lot of work into it over my 2 years of playing, so I hope you guys will enjoy it! Thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I would appreciate it if you guys could visit my dream towns and give me feedback!  Diamond is still a WIP but the villagers are great.  I am very proud of Canaan.


----------



## Araie

*Everglow* ☾ *5D00-0036-0788* ☾ *Mayor Aya* 
*Forest* ☾ *A lush, natural town in constant development with a quiet atmosphere*
*Extra Info* ☾ My town is currently a huge wip (about 50-70% complete) and is hacked.


----------



## Warszawa

I'd love if you guys could visit my updated Dream Town! The code is in my signature. I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at how much there is to explore.


----------



## widgewoo

b]Luna[/b] ☾ * 7B00-0043-BC66* ☾ *Kara* 
*Snow/ Pink* ☾
* Villagers: Rosie, Bonbon, Marina, Francine, Vladimir, Maple, Gala, Flurry, Marshal & Deirdre*


----------



## BeatlesFan789

*Rainier* ☾ *4C00-003F-91E3* ☾ *Keith* 
*Semimodern/Normal* ☾ *A town with many different gardens and park areas*

*More Info* I'm trying to make a really pretty suburban-esque town with some scenic landscaped park areas. Trying to furnish my mayor's home as I would in real life. The town is still currently a big wip, but I'm working hard!


----------



## Chicha

MD Fey said:


> Please visit my dream when you have time. I pretty much finish everything from the outside to the inside, except the beach. I put a lot of work into it over my 2 years of playing, so I hope you guys will enjoy it! Thanks!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I would appreciate it if you guys could visit my dream towns and give me feedback!  Diamond is still a WIP but the villagers are great.  I am very proud of Canaan.





widgewoo said:


> b]Luna[/b] ☾ * 7B00-0043-BC66* ☾ *Kara*
> *Snow/ Pink* ☾
> * Villagers: Rosie, Bonbon, Marina, Francine, Vladimir, Maple, Gala, Flurry, Marshal & Deirdre*



Hi there, do you all mind posting again with the form on the first post, please? Otherwise I can't catalog your town. Thank you! ^^;


Everyone else has been updated and added.


----------



## Ichigo.

Ichigo. said:


> *Meadow* ☾ *5F00-0010-A4F7* ☾ *Ichigo*
> *Color Themed (Pastel Spring Town)* ☾ *A town set during sunset of cherry blossom season and has hints of zen vibes.*
> *More Info:* Be prepared for lots of pink and soft colored flowers during your walk through Meadow! This town utilizes paths but makes sure not to miss out on greenery while also attempting to incorporate PWPs naturally amongst buildings. Though it wasn't intended, Meadow showcases a few zen garden areas throughout town. Also interested in a path'd town with minimal plot resetting for villagers? Have a dream of Meadow!
> 
> *Villagers include:* Peanut, Erik, Marshal, Ankha, Chai, Flurry, Beau, Merengue, Bam, and Fang
> *Mayors and side characters:* Mayor Ichigo is a furniture sets hoarder and her home depicts just that. Luna runs Meadow's cozy inn set with an Asian styled restaurant, a caf?, a spa, and a guest bedroom. Lastly, student Daffodil decided to move to town after her fulfilling visit to Meadow's inn~



Meadow is finally 100% complete! Luna's house is completely furnished now (vs. not at all from before), and I changed up Daffodil's basement. I'd love for people to pay it a visit


----------



## Loriii

*Sniflwuf* ☾ *5F00-00DD-13DB* ☾ *Roel* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Countryside, Modern style town with a variety of path designs and hybrid flowers.*

*More Info* Almost done with landscaping. The house exteriors and rooms including the alt. characters are all upgraded.



Spoiler: Pictures of some areas


----------



## steven310250

Town Name: McDonald 
Dream Address: 4D00-0043-2464
Mayor Ronald
Type of Town: Food theme town, based on McDonald Land 
All of my villagers are food themed, also characters who are friends of Ronald McDonald such as Hamburgler, Birdie, and Grimace.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

_*Faer?n ☾ 4E00-0038-3994  ☾ Thandion 
Forest / Dungeons & Dragons ☾A quiet D&D themed town​*__*Under Construction! *_​
Faer?n is a town run by a bard and kept safe by a druid, a ranger, and a chronomancer. 

_Thandion Maharien_ is the mayor and a well-renown bard. His room is the main in his house, and it's always scattered with papers and musical instruments. 
-> His best friend, a rogue named _Wyatt Whitewood_, has a room in the back for him to live when not sailing the seven seas as a pirate captain. 
-> Thandion's lover,_ Dr. Edomir Vilskin_, is a healer druid who sees patients in the top floor of the house. 
-> _Shruiban_, a sorcerer, lives in the basement. Rumors abound that he's a green dragon cursed into human form... 

_Vermil Mytheldith_ is the resident town guard and a ranger, and his home is nestled between the villager's houses and the campsite. He usually camps out, and is willing to share supplies with people in need (though he sometimes steals from those who cross his path with too many bells in their pockets...)
-> Upstairs, his friend _Talius Lambert_ solves crime cases. Some say he's the best detective in the entire area...
-> In the room to the back, Vermil's platonic partner resides. _Qinren Arvath_ is quick with the blade, but some say he signed a risky contract with an unknown deity for magical powers. Probably just rumors, though.

_Vance Vaughn_ is a druid with close ties to his grove and the fey. his kind-hearted nature doesn't mask the fact that he's been through a lot... as the insect wings and wolf fangs should attest to. 
-> Upstairs, a wizard named _Zevach Spiderdance_ secretly plots and experiments without the knowledge of Vance... soon, he will have an army of lycanthropes at his command, and may even rewrite the laws of the universe itself... 
->In the left room, _Melchior Agileplume_ resides. With his half hedge-yokai ancestry, this kenku has been able to build himself a spy network in this town. Some say if you want any sort of dirt on anyone, Melchior will tell you- for a price.
-> Vance's lover, _Valten Bladedge_, lives in the back room. Adopted by a dwarven family of assassins when he was young, he now works with his clan as a master assassin. 
-> In the basement, Vance's friend _Korravik Ironheart_ tinkers. He makes some amazing inventions in this small workshop... 

_The Warden_ is a mystery; he won't tell anyone his real name, opting for everyone to call him 'warden' instead. The chronomancer just moved into town, and who knows what sort of friends he will bring along with him...​
_*What sort of adventures will you have in the dreamy town of Faer?n?*_


----------



## Chicha

All towns above have been added. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## LadyRainb

Chicha, I got more dream towns!
Please add them to the list! Thank you~

*Shamplin* ☾ *5A00 - 0026 - D661* ☾ *Meena* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A quiet winter town*
*More Info* Personal town. Mayor's  rooms have similar furniture in my IRL house! Basement looks at lot like my IRL one! ...Except for the bottom left and top right corners.

*Tears* ☾ *5E00 - 003A -90DA* ☾ *Zero* 
*Themed* ☾ *A lost forest*

*More Info* Think I'll update this. One more time... (Change one of the player's room)

Click on the link on my signature. More info about my towns. 

Here's the link: Dream Address


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Canaan* ☾ *4F00-000F-7CA6* ☾ *Emmaka* 
*Cute and fairytale* ☾ *Canaan is a cutesy, path-based town with a unique style of decorating, whether around town, in the mayor's house, or on the beach.*

*More Info:*

Canaan's paths change with the seasons.  Since spring is coming in-game very soon, I will be updating my dream address with spring paths very soon as well.


----------



## Elvera

Nooblord said:


> *Charmelo* ☾ *4D00-0010-9D7B* ☾ *SEM*
> *Themed* ☾ *A colorful cast of nautical characters reside in this modern town hidden in a forest.*
> *More Info* Visit attractions such as the pirate themed restaurant, Portmelo; the town recreational center, RecZone; and a quaint sanctuary that orphans gyroids.




Just visited this town and I gotta say it is brilliant. I think my favorite room was the dj floor in Portmelo with the shark swimming in the middle and the chair layouts. Dj Diver is just an extra that I grinned at. 
That back section of the Gyroid orphanage is genius and heartbreaking at the same time, those two gyroids you choose for it was great though.


----------



## Nooblord

Glad you enjoyed your visit  I usually forget to move the pipe organ when I update my dream address, so you got lucky, lol.


----------



## Chicha

All above towns have been added & updated. 


*As a general reminder, please remember to categorize your type of town as either Non-Themed, Forest, Color, or Themed.* It gets confusing when vague words (i.e. cute) are used to describe your type of town. You can be as specific as you'd like in the More Info section. Just know I'll only copy/paste the first sentence (or 2 if they're short). ^^;

Anyway, keep 'em coming! Giving each other feedback is always welcome. <3


----------



## Fruitcup

I recently changed my non-themed town's name from "Fruitcup" to "Arboleda". Everything else is the same. 
Would you mind switching it please? Thank you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh, sorry!


----------



## Chicha

Fruitcup said:


> I recently changed my non-themed town's name from "Fruitcup" to "Arboleda". Everything else is the same.
> Would you mind switching it please? Thank you!



Done! <3



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh, sorry!



Nah, you're fine, dear! <3


----------



## Lunacha

*Meowtown* ☾ *4D00-0045-237C* ☾ *Luna* 
*More info* ☾ Modern, very organized, and lots of trees
*More Info* I like to keep my town very organized and neat! The sidewalks are neatly placed and there are plenty of fruit trees  Come check it out! I decorate my town for YOU!

Come check my dream town~~  Reply to my comment with yours or PM me and I will visit yours!


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

*Kamakura* ☾ *6B00-0010-35D9* ☾ *Skye* 
*Pink, sweet and girly* ☾ *A cute organised flower filled town*
*More Info* Every fruit tree, paths, organised bushes/trees and slightly Madoka Magica themed!

Please visit my dream town and VM me of what you think of it ^w^ (it's not quite finished yet so some patches will look a bit empty or plain)


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added. <3


----------



## Rhodes

Fruitcup said:


> *Arboleda* ☾ *4E00-0037-5C7C* ☾ *Solange*
> *Type of Town* ☾ *Small town, not too forest like, not too city like.*
> *More Info* I have had my town since the summer it was released in America. I wanted to make sure I used all flowers and trees at least once, I am very proud of my outcome. I also wanted to make sure no one got stuck/lost in certain areas of the town, so it's very user friendly. Enjoy !



I visited your two towns, they are awesome.


----------



## Tommi

*Martock ☾ 6C00-000F-7496 ☾ Tommi
Non-Themed ☾ A relaxing town with lots to explore!*

Updated my town to Spring, have fun visiting!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Highland has gotten a new dream address!!

*Town Name Here* Highland ☾ 
*Dream Address Here* 7E00 - 003F - 8198 ☾ 
*Mayor Name Here* Mayor Claire
*Type of Town* ☾ Forest Town
*One sentence summary here* Set in a rainy evening. 

*More Info* I will post images later if i remember!
Highland isnt finished at all! but im happy with my house via one room. 
It also still needs landscaping so its not 100% complete at all! 
So id love some feed back! (Btw my mayor is wearing a stupid cap i forgot to take off before setting the dream address! XD)


----------



## onionpudding

*Atsukito ☾ 5F00-0010-7FC5 ☾ Kawacy
Themed ☾ A forest-like, yet colorful, calm town.*

I left presents on my plaza and bus stop! Enjoy~


----------



## Chicha

All towns above have been added and updated. <3


----------



## DyedinWhite

*StarFall* ☾ *5D00-0049-6D8E* ☾ *Emmy* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Kissed by the stars, a happy town that you can relax in while enjoying the lovely scenery*
*More Info* This town is full of color (not just pink!), from the bright array of flowers all over town to the various themed bedrooms in Emmy's and Aiden's mansions- enjoy~ <3 






Saved during meteor shower  <3
My town is always a WIP! Feel free to check it out every now and then


----------



## steven310250

Flarris 
Dream Address: 4F00-004A-1420
Mayor Steven 
Type of Town:  Modern, Industrial, celebrity, movie/tv star, poster child theme town.
 Details: Animal villagers from the Animal Crossing Movie are living in this town, Animal villagers who have been in tv commercial ads for New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and Amiibo Festival, animals that has the most merchandise. Lastly villagers who have small cameos in Mario Kart 8.

More Info: My town has a camp area along with a log cabin, inside the cabin house has a theater room. The mayor's house also have a theater room as well.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

*Town Name* Ophylix
*Dream Address* 4F00-002E-576B
*Mayor Name* Phoebe
*Type of Town* Royal fairy-tale garden
*One sentence summary* A very pretty town with lots of cute villagers and flowers.
*More Info* I changed a lot of the houses since my last update and added three new villagers. Ruby's house is based off of several fairytales. See if you can name them all. (Think Disney)


----------



## Chicha

MightyMunchlax said:


> View attachment 195439
> View attachment 195440
> I've updated my town Ophylix. I changed some house interiors and added three new villagers since my last update, so hopefully you enjoy! DA: 4F00-002E-576B



Hi there, do you all mind posting again with the form on the first post, please? Otherwise I can't catalog your town. Thank you! ^^;


Everyone else has been added. <3


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Chicha said:


> Hi there, do you all mind posting again with the form on the first post, please? Otherwise I can't catalog your town. Thank you! ^^;
> 
> 
> Everyone else has been added. <3



I edited my original post.


----------



## Athelwyn

*AHS* ☾ *5D00-003E-4CF3* ☾ *Fiona* 
*Themed* ☾ *A town based on seasons 1-4 of American Horror Story*
*More Info* AHS is based on the first four seasons of American Horror Story. Fiona (of Coven) is the Mayor/Supreme, and the residents are Violet (of Murder House), Lana (of Asylum), and Pepper (of Freak Show & Asylum). Even the villagers are themed after characters in the series! There are three costumes to choose from, and a bunch of treats.

The town is fully themed–the interiors are representative of locations from the show. The landscaping is meant to look like a well-manicured suburb–a pretty exterior to hide the evil going on behind closed doors.

Edited 2/9/18 to add: *Please note--* someone, currently using the Mayor name "Pib-," has hacked themselves an exact copy of my AHS town, including my patterns. They left up the tumblr sign that links to my tumblr. I'm so angry that someone would do this to me. _Please_ use the exact DA (rather than searching by town name) when visiting my town.


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added. <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

*Kaigan* ☾ *4D00-001C-925B* ☾ *Riri* 
*Color - Pink* ☾ *Kaigan is a very kawaii, fluffy, girly town with villagers fitting that catagory.*
*More Info* Houses you will encounter is a Fairy-Tale house completed with a regal room, cute cafe, meadow picnic, private beach, personal salon, and a room for the twins! Suisen's house is going to be an arcade themed home with a game room, nintendo room, futuristic bedroom, board games and bingo, casino, and a super hero cave.


----------



## Chicha

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> *Kaigan* ☾ *4D00-001C-925B* ☾ *Riri*
> *Color - Pink* ☾ *Kaigan is a very kawaii, fluffy, girly town with villagers fitting that catagory.*
> *More Info* Houses you will encounter is a Fairy-Tale house completed with a regal room, cute cafe, meadow picnic, private beach, personal salon, and a room for the twins! Suisen's house is going to be an arcade themed home with a game room, nintendo room, futuristic bedroom, board games and bingo, casino, and a super hero cave.



Your town has been added. <3

Keep them coming, y'all!


----------



## Chicha

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> *Kaigan* ☾ *4D00-001C-925B* ☾ *Riri*
> *Color - Pink* ☾ *Kaigan is a very kawaii, fluffy, girly town with villagers fitting that catagory.*
> *More Info* Houses you will encounter is a Fairy-Tale house completed with a regal room, cute cafe, meadow picnic, private beach, personal salon, and a room for the twins! Suisen's house is going to be an arcade themed home with a game room, nintendo room, futuristic bedroom, board games and bingo, casino, and a super hero cave.



Your town has been added. <3

Keep them coming, y'all!


----------



## Jesusrey91

*Gotham* ☾ *5B00-0018-A6F4* ☾ *Jesus* 
*Non-themed town* ☾ *Work in progress, It's going to be a city*
*More Info* Welp, it is a work in progress but I want to make it like a city... Hence why it is named Gotham... c:


----------



## thatawkwardkid

thatawkwardkid said:


> *Woodland ☾ 5F00-0015-AC05 ☾ Justin
> Natural ☾ A forest/modern themed town set during a quiet sunset*
> Landscaping is finished but the houses are still a WIP.  Feel free to visit and give me tips!
> 
> Pics:
> View attachment 195923
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> View attachment 195925
> 
> View attachment 195926
> 
> View attachment 195927



Added pics and changed the one sentence summary. My dream town is also updated.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Are we allowed to put hacked towns?


----------



## Chicha

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Are we allowed to put hacked towns?



Yep, hacked towns are welcome. 


Everyone else has been added & updated.


----------



## Todders17

* Town Name: *Skyhaven ☾ * Dream Address: *6D00-0040-C12D ☾ * Mayor Name: *Pippa
* Type of Town: *Non-themed ☾ * One sentence summary: *Not a perfect town, but it's alright.
*More Info: *I have four characters that belong to me, Jess is my real name, but I didn't want to be the mayor. My brother owns a separate game card, and when he gets back from school, I'll ask his permission if he wants me to share his dream address too.


----------



## carp

*celery* ☾ *6B00-0042-F58F* ☾ *oscar* 
*non-themed* ☾ *celery is a springtime oasis of forests and meadows*
*More Info* my current focus with celery is to complete it! at this rate i doubt i will tbh

the most recent additions to celery are a heart landscaping feature with bushes and an illuminated heart, along with some fancy little areas up the top of the town with paths: also starting to place some gifts around town!!

enjoy the sunset views if you come visit boi


----------



## TheBloodWitch

*Candilus* ☾ *4A00-004F-2D58* ☾ *Joyius* 
*Fantasy Fairytale Themed* ☾ *Candilus is a beautiful town of fairytales, fantasies, and dreams.*
*More Info* I have two characters, Joyius and Candi. Joyius is my mayor. Joyius house is the big fairytale castle, and Candi's is the tiny wip Gingerbread House.


----------



## Chicha

All three towns above have been added. Thanks for waiting. <3


----------



## Todders17

Chicha said:


> All three towns above have been added. Thanks for waiting. <3


 Thank you!


----------



## Lady Avalyna

Mine needed to be updated with the new dream address! 

*Stardust* ☾ *4A00-0051-A84C* ☾ *Avalyna* 
*Fairytale* ☾ *Stardust is a fairytale/pink town with lots of flowers and cute villagers.*
*More Info* My town consists of lots of flowers including roses, illuminated heart pwp, illuminated clock pwp, fairytale bridges, fairytale clock, and more! My house is fairytale themed has the cinnamonroll set, lovely set, and regal sets. I also have a gameroom!  come join the cuteness and enjoy my pink/fairytale themed town


----------



## thatawkwardkid

thatawkwardkid said:


> *Woodland ☾ 5F00-0051-3FF5 ☾ Justin
> Natural ☾ A forest/modern themed town set during a quiet sunset*
> Landscaping is finished but the houses are still a WIP.  Feel free to visit and give me tips!
> 
> Pics:
> View attachment 195923
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> View attachment 195925
> 
> View attachment 195926
> 
> View attachment 195927



My dream address changed for some reason so this is my new DA.


----------



## Chicha

Both towns were added/updated.


----------



## harm0niii

*Starling* ☾ *4C00-004B-A7C7* ☾ *Harmony *
*Superhero* ☾ *Set on a somber night. Has aspects of DC and Marvel, with my own ideas thrown in of course!*
*More Info:* _It was a w.i.p when I updated; most of the focus is inside the houses. I've since made improvements, so it shouldn't be too long before you get to see a better version! Feedback is much appreciated c:_


----------



## Chicha

harm0niii said:


> *Starling* ☾ *4C00-004B-A7C7* ☾ *Harmony *
> *Superhero* ☾ *Set on a somber night. Has aspects of DC and Marvel, with my own ideas thrown in of course!*
> *More Info:* _It was a w.i.p when I updated; most of the focus is inside the houses. I've since made improvements, so it shouldn't be too long before you get to see a better version! Feedback is much appreciated c:_



Your town has been added.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

*Town Name* Olympus ☾ *Dream Address* 5D00-0054-FFF3 ☾ *Mayor Name* Aris
*Type of Town * modern/port/nautical ☾ 
*More Info* Loosely based on Greek mythology, it's meant to be Poseidon's corner of Olympus.


----------



## Bluebellie

*Bluebell* ☾ *4A00-0055-722E* ☾ *Ellie* 
*Themed* ☾ * A Cat Themed Town with Color theme Houses*
*More Info* Bluebell has some of the nicest kindest citizens inhabiting it. Mayor Ellie can't quite stop herself from bringing in stray teddy bears, Citizen Katra cannot see roaming lonely animals without wanting to keep them, and Citizen Coleen has opened up an orphanage for those poor lost forgotten Gyroids.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

*мαувα*
 ☾ *7D00-0018-25B5* ☾ *gαвяιєℓ* 
*Spring Forest town/Pink Themed* ☾ *An enchanted forest to make you feel at peace with nature.*
_Embrace the nature with soft-toned flowers, white and pink azalea bushes and the beautiful spring blossom petals to make you feel like an enchanted prince/princess. I've also incorporated stone paths with 4 leaf clovers & for the cherry on top, is the wonderful pwp areas. Don't forget the secret area too (Hint: Behind The Campsite)Thank you for dreaming of my town. ~мαуσя gαвяιєℓ_


----------



## Stalfos

I just updated my town during the cherry blossoms. Feel free to visit.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Stalfos said:


> I just updated my town during the cherry blossoms. Feel free to visit.



I love the rainbow of tulips. 

Love the back room in Staffo's house. Although, the whole house looks great. I also love how you dressed both characters. Aryll's house is also very well done. The lattice wall and egg floor looks great with the sweets. Gorgeous town and great houses. So glad I visited.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Bluebellie said:


> *Bluebell* ☾ *4A00-0055-722E* ☾ *Ellie*
> *Themed* ☾ * A Cat Themed Town with Color theme Houses*
> *More Info* Bluebell has some of the nicest kindest citizens inhabiting it. Mayor Ellie can't quite stop herself from bringing in stray teddy bears, Citizen Katra cannot see roaming lonely animals without wanting to keep them, and Citizen Coleen has opened up an orphanage for those poor lost forgotten Gyroids.
> View attachment 196952



I had a ball in your town. The houses are so much fun. I loved Ellie's house so much. The right room was my favorite. I absolutely love the exterior on Coleen's house, and her character is so cute. The bright main room is perfect. I also love the room on the right, and the upstairs pineapple is great.The basement made me smile. Thanks so much for sharing your town. I shall return. 

I have quite a few towns you might like. Everthings very cutesy. Lol. They're in my signature, if you ever want to visit.  I also have a new town, and I think Dolly's house might be something you would like too. 5F00-0010-89AF.  Town is Gables.


----------



## StarrySkye3

*Willow* ☾ *5C00-0057-FCBC* ☾ *Sophie* 
*Fairytale/Colorful Town* ☾ *A Fairytale town set in Spring with lots of treats and beautiful scenery.*
*More Info* I have made a ton of changes since the last time I updated and although it is not finished, I am really loving how it is turning out! Willow is a colorful town with lots of flowers and beautiful public works projects. There is a forest where a witch lives in a cozy little cottage, as well as a beach house with a tiki bar! The mayor has a lot of fun rooms in her house to come visit as well. Come see all that Willow has to offer! I have updated this post with some pictures of my mayor having some fun in the town.






​


----------



## TheGreatBrain

MonsterMaddie said:


> *Willow* ☾ *5C00-0057-FCBC* ☾ *Sophie*
> *Fairytale/Colorful Town* ☾ *A Fairytale town set in Spring with lots of treats and beautiful scenery.*
> *More Info* Although it's not totally finished, I finally feel like Willow is ready enough for others to enjoy! I just need to organize the flowers and work on the houses next. I have put so much effort into it and am very happy with how it's turned out! Also, since it is my birthday IRL the mayors house has a birthday party going on, and lots of fun treats and things to play with, of course! Come celebrate and see all that Willow has to offer.  screenshots coming soon!



I love the clothes you set out.  How very clever and cute. I decided to be the frog. The pink path, cherry blossoms, and pwp's all go so well together. It really fits the fairytale theme. I love all the cute little areas you have. The illuminated heart park is my favorite. The birthday room in Sophie's house is very cute. Thanks so much for inviting me to your party. The cake was delicious. Sophie looks so cute in her birthday clothes too. Have a great birthday and a very lovely day.


----------



## StarrySkye3

TheGreatBrain said:


> I love the clothes you set out.  How very clever and cute. I decided to be the frog. The pink path, cherry blossoms, and pwp's all go so well together. It really fits the fairytale theme. I love all the cute little areas you have. The illuminated heart park is my favorite. The birthday room in Sophie's house is very cute. Thanks so much for inviting me to your party. The cake was delicious. Sophie looks so cute in her birthday clothes too. Have a great birthday and a very lovely day.



Ahh thank you so much! I am so glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## AccfSally

I've updated Chocolat's DA, the town is now complete but I may go back and add things into Minty's house.


----------



## helloxcutiee

~~~​


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above and on the last page have been added and updated. Keep them coming! <3


I also updated my Pokemon town for spring.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Okay so it turns out that when you get your DA changed the old one still exists in the database meaning I can visit my own town in the dream suite and I can have 2 DA?s for Faerydae now! I didn?t know anything about this so I?m freaking happy right now this is awesome! 

*Faerydae* ☾ *Faerydae (autumn) - 5F00-0011-59C4 and Faerydae (spring) - 5F00-0058-A529* ☾ *Fae* 
*Forest* ☾ * A cozy forest town with tons of nature and wildlife.*
*More Info* Faerydae is a whimsical forest town that you can visit both in autumn and spring. Come explore this little village full of animal friends and enjoy everything the forest has to offer.





Sorry for doing this again I didn't know I could have 2 DA's.​


----------



## Chicha

Helloxcutiee said:


> Okay so it turns out that when you get your DA changed the old one still exists in the database meaning I can visit my own town in the dream suite and I can have 2 DA’s for Faerydae now! I didn’t know anything about this so I’m freaking happy right now this is awesome! &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> *Faerydae* ☾ *Faerydae (autumn) - 5F00-0011-59C4 and Faerydae (spring) - 5F00-0058-A529* ☾ *Fae*
> *Forest* ☾ * A cozy forest town with tons of nature and wildlife.*
> *More Info* Faerydae is a whimsical forest town that you can visit both in autumn and spring. Come explore this little village full of animal friends and enjoy everything the forest has to offer.
> 
> View attachment 197226
> 
> View attachment 197227
> 
> Sorry for doing this again I didn't know I could have 2 DA's.​



No worries, dear! It's cool multiple dream addresses can happen with the update, good to know!


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Halow'en* ☾ *5F00-00DD-4A81* ☾ *Synnh* 
*Themed-Halloween* ☾ *A not very scary Halloween town(the scariest thing in this town is Beardo!) *
*More Info*Halow'en started out as a cycling town(the town was already on the save file when I bought the cartridge used).After I stopped cycling I thought I'd finish what the previous owner started which was a Halloween themed town.I've worked on it off and on for the past year or so and I think it's close to finally being finished(maybe).Villagers-Lucky,Sprocket,Kiki,Naomi,Epona,Dobie,Beardo,Plucky,Hans,Felyne


----------



## Garrett

Unable to format.


----------



## Sidewalk

*Utapau* ☾ *4C00-0054-9CCD* ☾ *Void* 
*A bit of forest?*






Thanks for visiting !


----------



## RainbowPanda

*Rainbow* ☾ *7E00-0018-BB2C* ☾ *Weronika* 
*Forest* ☾ *A picturesque little town, on an early morning with the cherry blossoms*
*More Info* You will wake up on an early morning, during the height of spring. You will hear the gentle sound of the town tree gently being blown by a delicate spring breeze. As cherry blossom petals fly through the air, you will be surrounded by a lush meadow, and a stream surrounding the town tree. Do sit on the tree if you wish, and hear the soothing sound of the wind passing through it. If you go up, you will find yourself near the dreamy train station. There are outfits and gifts ready for visitors on the cobblestone plaza.  From there, exploration of the town is up to you! With little surprises along the way, there will not be a single dull moment as you explore picturesque parks and secret little areas, with the calming 5am music and gradually clearing sky. Rainbow boasts a variety of attractions.
Just south of the train station, you will find a pretty park with a fountain, based on the colour white, with hints of gold being given by the golden roses and perfect pears. Illuminated by streetlights, it's a particularly pretty area. 
The entrance of the town hall is also stunning- a giant garden of roses arranged in a rainbow, with statue fountains and perfect pears as well as azalea bushes framing the path leading there. The town hall itself is beautiful too. Just behind it, there is a little orchard. Below, there is a pretty garden that changes every season. For spring, there are plenty of cherry blossoms, flowers and azaleas, as well as pretty PWPs to set the atmosphere. There is Violet's house- which serves as a facility complex and has a SPA, library, grocery store, Japanese restaurant and gym. The main room changes to match the season.
Rainbow also has a pretty zen area inspired by Japanese gardens as well as my own imagination. Surrounded by the river on three sides, it is a great place to relax and reflect in the midst of koi fish and bamboo, and PWPs inspired by Asian aesthetics. 
The Rose Cafe is a great place for those with a sweet tooth! With bubbly music and a massive range of sweet treats, plus a very pretty interior, you definitely won't want to leave! 
There is also Sakura High School- outside I have laid out uniforms so you too can join the students! Explore the classrooms, each with their own unique atmosphere ^^
What I have covered is just the very tip of the iceberg. In Rainbow, there are lots of surprises and many more pretty areas. To see for yourself, just visit and enjoy! I have worked on this town for 2 years so I really hope you enjoy your visit, and come back again! ^^


----------



## Chicha

Garrett said:


> 6B00-0059-CC5F
> 
> A new town but I'm getting there!



Hi, do you mind editing your post with the form on the first page? I'd like to add your town but can't categorize it from lack of info. ^^;



Sidewalk said:


> My new town 4C00-0054-9CCD
> 
> Thanks for visiting !



Hi, do you mind editing your post with the form on the first page? I'd like to add your town but can't categorize it from lack of info. ^^;

Everyone else will be added momentarily.


----------



## Sidewalk

Hi Chicha,

Done, sorry about that.


----------



## StarrySkye3

RainbowPanda said:


> *Rainbow* ☾ *7E00-0018-BB2C* ☾ *Weronika*
> *Forest* ☾ *A picturesque little town, on an early morning with the cherry blossoms*
> *More Info* You will wake up on an early morning, during the height of spring. You will hear the gentle sound of the town tree gently being blown by a delicate spring breeze. As cherry blossom petals fly through the air, you will be surrounded by a lush meadow, and a stream surrounding the town tree. Do sit on the tree if you wish, and hear the soothing sound of the wind passing through it. If you go up, you will find yourself near the dreamy train station. There are outfits and gifts ready for visitors on the cobblestone plaza.  From there, exploration of the town is up to you! With little surprises along the way, there will not be a single dull moment as you explore picturesque parks and secret little areas, with the calming 5am music and gradually clearing sky. Rainbow boasts a variety of attractions.
> Just south of the train station, you will find a pretty park with a fountain, based on the colour white, with hints of gold being given by the golden roses and perfect pears. Illuminated by streetlights, it's a particularly pretty area.
> The entrance of the town hall is also stunning- a giant garden of roses arranged in a rainbow, with statue fountains and perfect pears as well as azalea bushes framing the path leading there. The town hall itself is beautiful too. Just behind it, there is a little orchard. Below, there is a pretty garden that changes every season. For spring, there are plenty of cherry blossoms, flowers and azaleas, as well as pretty PWPs to set the atmosphere. There is Violet's house- which serves as a facility complex and has a SPA, library, grocery store, Japanese restaurant and gym. The main room changes to match the season.
> Rainbow also has a pretty zen area inspired by Japanese gardens as well as my own imagination. Surrounded by the river on three sides, it is a great place to relax and reflect in the midst of koi fish and bamboo, and PWPs inspired by Asian aesthetics.
> The Rose Cafe is a great place for those with a sweet tooth! With bubbly music and a massive range of sweet treats, plus a very pretty interior, you definitely won't want to leave!
> There is also Sakura High School- outside I have laid out uniforms so you too can join the students! Explore the classrooms, each with their own unique atmosphere ^^
> What I have covered is just the very tip of the iceberg. In Rainbow, there are lots of surprises and many more pretty areas. To see for yourself, just visit and enjoy! I have worked on this town for 2 years so I really hope you enjoy your visit, and come back again! ^^
> View attachment 197365
> View attachment 197363
> View attachment 197366



Well after reading such a beautiful description I just had to visit! I really enjoyed exploring your town! I loved all the presents and treats you had to offer. Your paths are great and I loved all the little park areas. I can tell you put a ton of work into it! You have a great selection of villagers as well. Rainbow is a wonderful town!


----------



## schluempfen

schluempfen said:


> *Tokio* ☾ *6F00-001A-4178* ☾ *Semih*
> *Forest* ☾ *A town in the middle of April, where you can enjoy the cherry blossoms.*
> 
> My town isn't finished yet. Only the mayor's house is worth a visit! Please feel free to make suggestions



Please change the Dream Adress to: 
☾ *6F00-005A-E02C*


----------



## Bluebellie

TheGreatBrain said:


> I had a ball in your town. The houses are so much fun. I loved Ellie's house so much. The right room was my favorite. I absolutely love the exterior on Coleen's house, and her character is so cute. The bright main room is perfect. I also love the room on the right, and the upstairs pineapple is great.The basement made me smile. Thanks so much for sharing your town. I shall return.
> 
> I have quite a few towns you might like. Everthings very cutesy. Lol. They're in my signature, if you ever want to visit.  I also have a new town, and I think Dolly's house might be something you would like too. 5F00-0010-89AF.  Town is Gables.






Thank you so much for visiting my town and thank you for letting me visit yours.  I had a blast visiting farmland my favorite house here was McDonald's . I also visited gables. Anne's house was super cute! As well as dollys ! I'm not entirely sure how you were able to fit so many patterns in any of the towns though! Wow


----------



## chiisaisuzume

*Nola* ☾ *4A00-000F-8216/b] ☾ Kate 
Non-Themed ☾ Natural town without pathing, Zen ornamentation*


----------



## moss_asteri

*Ast?ri* ☾ *4E00-0016-4137* ☾ *Moss* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *One side of town is inspired by Studio Ghibli films (Kiki's Delivery Service, My Neighbor Totoro, and Spirited Away) while the other side has a normal town feel*

I actually just finalized my dream address town today! I cannot describe my happiness in words; it's taken me six months to finish it. I love everything about my town: the villagers, the cherry blossom petals floating in the air, the purple-pink hue of the evening sky, and the celestial pathway on the beach~ All my characters are named after my and my friends' real-life nicknames. Below are some of my favorite pictures of my town!


----------



## sleepydreepy

*Aquarius* ☾ *5C00-004D-999B* ☾ *Sarah* 
*Color* ☾ *Beautiful zen town in the spring time with a pink, white, and purple theme!*
*More Info* This town has a lot of peaches, presents, and pink! It is a mixture of "overgrown" clover paths and brick paths.  

EDIT: Finally completed! I made a post about it with pictures and a more detailed description here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?415467-*-Come-Visit-Aquarius-*


----------



## steven310250

Hateno
Dream Address: 5F00-0058-4AC5
Mayor Link
Type of Town: Legend of Zelda Breath Of The Wild theme town 
agriculture, lots of crops, farms, even a horse stable


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for waiting, everyone! Easter Event had me scrambling. Everyone above & on the previous page have been added and updated.

Don't be afraid to review each other's towns. <3


----------



## fallensnow

Hi all, just updated my DA - My town is still under construction and not finished yet (at all!) but it's a work in progress. 
Would love to hear any suggestions etc ^.^

*Ichigo* ☾ *7C00-005C-0C97* ☾ *Steph* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ * Ichigo (いちご) is set during the evening sunset. Please come and visit ^.^ *

*More Info*


----------



## schluempfen

schluempfen said:


> Please change the Dream Adress to:
> ☾ *6F00-005A-E02C*


----------



## Pyonkotchi

*Melody☆* ☾ *5E00-0016-1B80 * ☾ *Xeregha* 
*Themed* ☾ *Pretty pink magical girl themed village!*
*More Info* Pretty pink dream during the cherry blossom festival in the sunset. lots of presents. features a superheroine secret base in the basement of the mayors home! Notable Villagers are Kid Cat and Mira of course ;^)


----------



## KLWunicorns

Rebel?nk
Dream Address: 5E00-0053-0294
Not themed, but would like advice to make it Zen themed
Please visit and comment or private message me criticism and advice. Thank you!


----------



## Sidewalk

@RainbowPanda , wow I really like your town . Very serene and the part when I cross the bridge into the zen area is like arriving at a new world. 

Great work !


----------



## danceonglitter

Kittyton ☾ 6C00-000F-66B5 ☾ Amyyy
Non-Themed ☾ Kind of an ongoing work in progress, but I try to make it relaxing and as pretty as I can


----------



## Chicha

fallensnow said:


> Hi all, just updated my DA - My town is still under construction and not finished yet (at all!) but it's a work in progress.
> Would love to hear any suggestions etc ^.^
> 
> Thank you!
> *DA: 7C00-005C-0C97* (It's a non-themed town, named Ichigo).
> 
> View attachment 197659View attachment 197660View attachment 197661



Hi, do you mind re-posting or editing your post with the format from the first post, please? Otherwise, I can't categorize your town. Thank you!



KLWunicorns said:


> Rebel?nk
> Dream Address: 5E00-0053-0294
> Not themed, but would like advice to make it Zen themed
> Please visit and comment or private message me criticism and advice. Thank you!



Hi there, do you mind re-posting or editing your post with the format on the first page, please? Otherwise, I can't categorize it. Thanks!


Everyone else has been added & updated dream addresses. As a general reminder, please remember to use the format on the first post. It makes it easier and saves time for everyone.


----------



## fallensnow

Oh, so sorry! It's all updated now ^.^


----------



## Chicha

fallensnow said:


> Oh, so sorry! It's all updated now ^.^



No worries, dear! Added!


----------



## kiwikenobi

*Zodell* ☾ *4B00 000F 734F* ☾ *Kira* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *A town with natural paths and attractive landscaping, and many toys and treats laid out in the plaza for dreamers to play with.*
*More Info* My house has a sky room with balloons, an autumn campsite in the basement, a rural bus stop upstairs, a jungle adventure, a cozy holiday feast, and a recreation of Papyrus's bedroom from Undertale.


----------



## Chicha

kiwikenobi said:


> *Zodell* ☾ *4B00 000F 734F* ☾ *Kira*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *A town with natural paths and attractive landscaping, and many toys and treats laid out in the plaza for dreamers to play with.*
> *More Info* My house has a sky room with balloons, an autumn campsite in the basement, a rural bus stop upstairs, a jungle adventure, a cozy holiday feast, and a recreation of Papyrus's bedroom from Undertale.



Your town has been added!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thanks!


----------



## onionpudding

*Atsukito* ☾ *5F00-0010-7FC5* ☾ *Kawacy* 
*A chill, relaxing, yet colorful town* ☾ *Very planned out and hard worked *
*Have fun exploring and enjoying the sunset *


----------



## Lanstar

*Bluedale* ☾ *4B00-0051-BEE1* ☾ *Lanstar* 
*Colorful* ☾ *A town that is still a work in progress, with lots of public works projects, and path patterns I designed myself*
*More Info* A town that, once finished, will be filled with Blue Flowers everywhere, and other flowers matching the feel of the buildings and attractions around them. So far, though, it is an old school, multicolored town, and is somewhat messy in certain parts. I update the address every other day, and I freely distribute my designs. Feel free to visit and send feedback!


----------



## StarrySkye3

I have updated my post with pictures and Willow has been totally updated as well. Come check it out and let me know what you think. It is still a WIP but I really like it now compared to when I first uploaded it a month ago.  Original Post Here


----------



## Chicha

All towns above have been added and updated. <3


----------



## Fallenchild

*Symphony* ☾ *5F00-0058-B157* ☾ *Asriel* 
*Forest* ☾ *A peaceful town with natural paths and a lot of pastel colors c:*
*More Info
*

I'd love to get some visitors ^^ I've put a lot of effort into my town so I hope it looks ok


----------



## TheGreatBrain

*Cherish *5D00-001F-D38 *Annette * All dog villagers/ and special character themed. *

I've been making house changes and I'm really happy with the results. The Pac-Man kitchen, and Creepy room have been replaced with Nooks loans/ bank, and a really cool bar. Two rooms in Breanna's house have also had makeovers.

This town has some special character themed rooms...
A groovy room for Harvey
Kapp'ns cabin
Gracie Grace bedroom
Blather's library.
Reese and Cyrus bedroom.
Booker and copper living room
Dr. Shrunk bedroom.
Brewsters kitchen.
Nook's loans/ bank

Not all rooms are special character themed, but they are unique. I would love some visitors. 

Other rooms are.....
Superman bedroom
Rubber ducky bathroom
Butterfly bedroom
music classroom
and lots more.


----------



## PacV

*PacVille* ☾ *4A00-0046-B82A* ☾ *Paco* 
*Non-Themed, but it looks like a Forest* ☾ *Make this Town after i erase mine.*
*Mayor House need just little stuff, but in other cases the town is done*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added.

Don't be afraid to review each other. <3


----------



## Katie1313

*Bearvile* ☾ *5C00-0066-637D* ☾ *Katie* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *My first town I recently fixed up.*


----------



## Chicha

Katie1313 said:


> *Bearvile* ☾ *5C00-0066-637D* ☾ *Katie*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *My first town I recently fixed up.*



Your town has been added.


----------



## shrekluvsme

*Rilakuma* ☾ *5C00-0054-C74F* ☾ *Jenny* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Just a nice place to be!*

Definitely a work in progress right now! Please excuse all of the Rilakkuma's on the ground lol!


----------



## tinycomet

Sorry, please ignore this post >.<


----------



## Chicha

shrekluvsme said:


> *Rilakuma* ☾ *5C00-0054-C74F* ☾ *Jenny*
> *Non-Themed* ☾ *Just a nice place to be!*
> 
> Definitely a work in progress right now! Please excuse all of the Rilakkuma's on the ground lol!



Your town has been added. 


Just wanted to thank you all for submitting so far! Don't be afraid to submit your towns if you haven't yet. <3


----------



## Angel-Immy

Town Name-Blossom ☾ Dream Address Here-6D00-002A-0667 ☾ Mayor Name-Immy
Type of Town-cute/pink ☾One sentence summary- will have Sanrio characters soon !


----------



## TamaMushroom

*Houston* ☾ *4C00-0017-8507* ☾ *Collin* 
*Japanese Themed* ☾ *Animal Crossing Conquest, the villagers are clustered in allies, come enjoy the Japanese War-Era*
*It's a work in progress, I'm not done yet so it's on it's way to being finished!*


----------



## Chicha

Angel-Immy said:


> Hello my town DA is in the signature pink / cute thea me feel free to look around feedback would be much appreciated





TamaMushroom said:


> I just updated and here is my new Dream Address: 4C00-0017-8507
> 
> Still working on moving in wanted villagers and getting everything I want in.



Hi there, do you both mind editing your posts with the form on the first page, please? Otherwise, I can't properly categorize your towns. Thank you! 

EDIT: Added Tama's town, thanks for editing! <3


----------



## Angel-Immy

oh gosh sorry about that I didnt read the rules clearly enough >0<


----------



## Chicha

Angel-Immy said:


> oh gosh sorry about that I didnt read the rules clearly enough >0<



No worries, dear! Added. <3


----------



## Angel-Immy

thank you for your patience


----------



## TraceyJ

*Greenway* ☾ *5F00-005D-2A42* ☾ *Mayor Lake* 
*Golf & Country Club* ☾ *Birdie runs the pro-shop while Bogey is our maintenance dude.*

*Darquil* ☾ *5A00-005C-0DFA* ☾ *Mayor Lake* 
*Zen Retreat Town* ☾ *A quiet retreat town complete with a spa.*


----------



## TamaMushroom

TraceyJ said:


> *Greenway* ☾ *5F00-005D-2A42* ☾ *Mayor Lake*
> *Golf & Country Club* ☾ *Birdie runs the pro-shop while Bogey is our maintenance dude.*
> 
> *Darquil* ☾ *5A00-005C-0DFA* ☾ *Mayor Lake*
> *Zen Retreat Town* ☾ *A quiet retreat town complete with a spa.*



I am about to visit both, they sound so intriguing!!


----------



## TraceyJ

*Za Zoo* ☾ *4C00-0069-3D88* ☾ *MayorLake* 
*It's a zoo!* ☾ *Complete with animal enclosures, an Animal Science Centre and Ice Cream shop.*


----------



## Miii

*Glendale* ☾ *4E00-0069-F5E0* ☾ *Devon c:* 
*Forest Town* ☾ *My first animal crossing town which I've had for 3 years now and my first dream address update since the welcome amiibo update.* 
*The landscaping has a green, black and white theme, with a little orange and gold (which I might change, not sure yet). There's a lot of zen pwps, a clover path, fenced off apple orchards and I'm working on filling all the empty space in my town with jacob's ladders. Also moving some uglies out.*


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for waiting. Everyone's towns above have been added.


----------



## steven310250

Updated Glimmer for y'all to visit

Town Name: Glimmer
Dream Address: 5A00-0033-5D3F
Mayor Steven
Type of Town: Fairy Tale Pop Star theme town
My town has all Sanrio villagers living in it, including Chrissy and Francine because they also fit with my town theme. 
All of my public works project relates to fairy tale/pop star ish theme. Ex. Illuminated and Fairy Tale go hand in hand. I also provide a few public works project that blend in with the two project types. You'll just have to visit my town to find out.

My houses for both characters are all from the Sanrio set. Nothing amazing, but will plan on improving sometime in the future


----------



## Lululand

Finally finished my second town today!


*Oranvale* ☾ *7E00 006D BDE1* ☾ *Luann* 
*Colour town (orange and blue)* ☾ *A giant orange orchard full of blue flowers*
*Kind of a rustic/fairytale vibe. The sun is setting, the breeze is blowing, and the late-spring blue hydrangeas are all in full bloom. Come relax for a while under the shade of our orange trees.*​

I might update it in the future to change the villagers and/or work on the interiors a little more, but I really wanted the landscaping to be on point before I published the DA. Any kind of feedback will be immensely appreciated!


----------



## Lullaboid

*Wish* ☾ *5E00-006E-1162* ☾ *Lavender* 
*Wish themed* ☾ *A whimsical, wish-themed town set during a meteor shower.*
*More info* 













After nearly four years of avid playing, I'm finally content enough with a town to share it with others! Wish is the result of a lot of experience, hard work, and patience.

While the town is themed around wishes in general, there is an emphasis on celestial imagery due to the prominence of the meteor shower. However, there is also a wishing well and a birthday-themed room, as well as a magic wand for you to carry.

The dream is set during the pink glow of sunset and has a rather peaceful vibe. The villagers are whimsical and surreal, matching the general aesthetic. Wish is awash in pastel colors, particularly pink and blue. I took care to ensure that everything fit the theme as much as possible.

I really did pour a great deal of time and energy into this town, and every visit is genuinely appreciated. Any criticisms or comments are welcome as well. Thanks for reading! Here are some more images for those interested:



Spoiler: additional images


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added and updated.


----------



## dizzy bone

Lululand said:


> Finally finished my second town today!
> 
> View attachment 200840
> *Oranvale* ☾ *7E00 006D BDE1* ☾ *Luann*
> *Colour town (orange and blue)* ☾ *A giant orange orchard full of blue flowers*
> *Kind of a rustic/fairytale vibe. The sun is setting, the breeze is blowing, and the late-spring blue hydrangeas are all in full bloom. Come relax for a while under the shade of our orange trees.*​
> 
> I might update it in the future to change the villagers and/or work on the interiors a little more, but I really wanted the landscaping to be on point before I published the DA. Any kind of feedback will be immensely appreciated!



Your town is amazing!!! I love the paths EVERYWHERE and how everything is orange and blue it's so cute <3


----------



## Lululand

dizzy bone said:


> Your town is amazing!!! I love the paths EVERYWHERE and how everything is orange and blue it's so cute <3



Thank you so much! Makes all the months I spent working on it worth it :,)


----------



## msumbreon

*Quaint non-themed town*

*Folsense* ☾ *5B00-006E-F961* ☾ *Delaney* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Quaint small town with equally small attractions*
*Still going after a year of starting a new town (again) quit for 6 months and now I'm back in action hoping to make a perfectly cute "genuine" town*

I almost have a caf? up and running, just waiting for Blathers to ask for it... any other suggestions on how to improve are welcome!


----------



## Chiantye

msumbreon said:


> *Folsense* ☾ *5B00-006E-F961* ☾ *Delaney*
> *Non-Themed* ☾ *Quaint small town with equally small attractions*
> *Still going after a year of starting a new town (again) quit for 6 months and now I'm back in action hoping to make a perfectly cute "genuine" town*
> 
> I almost have a caf? up and running, just waiting for Blathers to ask for it... any other suggestions on how to improve are welcome!



You're town is lovely it's simple but, I can see it's a great start too towards have a 'cute' town. I really like the PWP's you've used so far and the layout of your flowers. Your house is strange(in a good way) I love the craziness of the main room and then you have the top room in your house which was my favorite it's so peaceful!


----------



## msumbreon

Thank you! The upstairs room is my bedroom so thats why its so lullabyish haha! and the downstairs just has all my favourite stuff!


----------



## deafleopards

*Cinnabel* ☾ *5F00-0014-146F* ☾ *Hazel* 
*Flowery/forest type* ☾ *Just waiting for more public works projects to be suggested*
 I lost my original game and started this town last September and it's finally getting kinda ok


----------



## Chicha

msumbreon and deafleopards's towns have been added.

Keep it going, y'all!


----------



## cindersinned

*Harmony* ☾ *7E00-0070-7E0E* ☾ *Cinder* 
*Forest* ☾ *A sleepy town of woodland and magic*
*A town lost in time, Harmony's trees bloom with all kinds of fruit. Flowers are growing everywhere, and the wooden paths have cracks if you know where to look.*

Ehehehe... very much under construction. I just need more good PWPs for the theme. More zen stuff at least, or the wisteria trellis, or _something_.


----------



## Chicha

cindersinned said:


> *Harmony* ☾ *7E00-0070-7E0E* ☾ *Cinder*
> *Forest* ☾ *A sleepy town of woodland and magic*
> *A town lost in time, Harmony's trees bloom with all kinds of fruit. Flowers are growing everywhere, and the wooden paths have cracks if you know where to look.*
> 
> Ehehehe... very much under construction. I just need more good PWPs for the theme. More zen stuff at least, or the wisteria trellis, or _something_.



Your town has been added.


----------



## SlayPositive

*Luna* ☾ *4B00-0070-C361* ☾ *Mayor Stella* 
*Themed* ☾ *A magical, flower-filled town inhabited by mysterious mermaids.*
*More Info* I am posting my town for the sole purpose of feedback and ideas on what I should do next! My town is currently overrun by flowers and is quite disorganized so I apologize in advance, but I would love some feedback on how I can make it better! Very much a WIP c:​


----------



## Chicha

SlayPositive said:


> *Luna* ☾ *4B00-0070-C361* ☾ *Mayor Stella*
> *Themed* ☾ *A magical, flower-filled town inhabited by mysterious mermaids.*
> *More Info* I am posting my town for the sole purpose of feedback and ideas on what I should do next! My town is currently overrun by flowers and is quite disorganized so I apologize in advance, but I would love some feedback on how I can make it better! Very much a WIP c:​



Your town has been added.


----------



## Deerderriere

*Deermont* ☾ *
4D00-0074-3982* ☾ *Elias* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Small WIP hamlet, filled with flowers and friends! *
*More Info* Contrary to the name, this little town only currently has one deer villager! I'm not going with a specific theme, and it's a MAJOR WIP as of me posting this. Feel free to drop me feedback or suggestions for what to do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Deermont* ☾ *
4D00-0074-3982* ☾ *Elias* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Small WIP hamlet, filled with flowers and friends! *
*More Info* Contrary to the name, this little town only currently has one deer villager! I'm not going with a specific theme, and it's a MAJOR WIP as of me posting this. Feel free to drop me feedback or suggestions for what to do!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

*Bliss* ☾ *5F00-0070-D414 * ☾ * Caitlin* 
*Forest* ☾ *A Edo Period Zen Fishing Town set in a lush cedar grove. Not hacked. *

Hopefully I did that right so you can add me.


----------



## 50m4ra

*Smashvil* *4F00-000F-6788* *John* *Non themed* *Sorta zen town that i play and Cherish* *A wip I'm not sure about some parts, above retail below town hall and general area to the right of katt's ( bleh ) house, Scanned Candi then got a good plot on 3rd reset! if you know of a good pattern to go with or replace my path please pm me!* Also Here's my lil brothers town *gotham* *4B00-0011-37FB* *Jamin* *non themed* *Just a happy lil town* *not really themed toward being gotham just whatever looks good.* PS. I don't know how to do those crescents


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thanks for your patience. <3


----------



## Toadette

*East* ☾ *5A00-0049-F587* ☾ *Anne* 
*Woodsy/Natural* ☾ *A quite little rainy town *
* Not fully done yet, but working on it! *


----------



## Chicha

Toadette said:


> *East* ☾ *5A00-0049-F587* ☾ *Anne*
> *Woodsy/Natural* ☾ *A quite little rainy town *
> * Not fully done yet, but working on it! *



Your town has been added. <3


----------



## Psicat

Started playing again after a year break  I restarted my first towns but I'll submit the new dream address of my second town.
NewVegas ☾ 4D00-0078-C64A ☾ Mayor Jenny
Game Themed ☾ A Fallout: New Vegas themed town.  There some clothes in the gift bags around the plaza dreamer can wear while they explore the Mojave wasteland.


----------



## Zane

i still had my old defunct DA on here rip (I didn't really know what to put for 'type of town' i'm sorry)

*Red Town* ☾ *5C00-0046-06BF* ☾ *Zane* 
*No theme* ☾ *Rainy... and flowery*


----------



## Chicha

Both of your towns have been added. 

Thanks for waiting. I've been busy this past week.


----------



## Mu~

*Naboo* ☾ *7F00-007C-52A8.* ☾ *Mint* 
*Forest with some paths I guess?* ☾ *Just restarted 1 month ago so no good pwps available yet*
*Looking for advice about landscaping, path placing, and ideal pwp and plants placements as well. I want to place a zen bridge, a wysteria trellis, a windmill, a flower arch, round lights and metal benches. Was also thinking about placing a statue fountain south of Fauna's house.*
*Some patterns I used were taken from shydragon's DA.


----------



## Chicha

Mu~ said:


> 7F00-007C-52A8.
> Looking for advice about landscaping, path placing, and ideal pwp and plants placements as well. I want to place a zen bridge, a wysteria trellis, a windmill, a flower arch, round lights and metal benches. Was also thinking about placing a statue fountain south of Fauna's house.



Hi there, do you both mind editing your post with the form on the first page, please? Otherwise, I can't properly categorize your town. Thank you!


----------



## Durk

*Fabulae* ☾ *6C00-0014-8499* ☾ *Autumn* 
*Forest* ☾ *A rainy spring town guarded by four seasonal deities.*

*Fabulae is a peaceful town, inhabited by all sorts of nice animals. To keep the peace in town, mother nature gave birth to the four seasonal deities: Autumn, Winter, Spring, and Summer. These deities all have unique traits and relationships with each other. Winter might have an interest in someone else in town and Autumn can?t stand the bubbly personality of Spring. Little do they know they were actually born from the same tree branch and are in fact sisters. Will these deities overcome their fears and differences, so they can continue to live together in harmony?

Visit the town of Fabulae on a rainy spring evening and explore the inhabitants and their stories. Various items are hidden around the town to guide you along your journey, so don?t be afraid to wander from the paths.

​
I have worked on this town for almost a year now and I think it?s finally time to share the result. The dream town update is actually from about a month ago, but I still feel like it?s presentable. There might be some unfinished areas/rooms, but the majority of the town is done. The beach is a little bare, but it?s still worth a visit. Especially if you find the wetsuit, so you can visit Summer?s secret beach.

I hope you enjoy your stay and like the town as much as I liked making it. Any tips for improvement are always welcome. Thank you!*


----------



## Lululand

Completed another one!





*Sundrive* ☾ *7C00-007E-891F* ☾ *Mayor Luann* 
*Themed town (modern)* ☾ *A sunny little suburban neighbourhood defended by superheroes*​


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added.


----------



## visibleghost

*Dripple* ☾ *6B00-0010-2F3F* ☾ *Oliver* 
*Forest frog town* ☾ *i only have frogs in my town*
*a bit of a mess but most areas north of the river are done, kinda. everything but a few details is not hacked lol*

if u visit Pls lmk if u think an area is awkward, i'm mostly worried about the area close to lily's house (south of the river on the western side of town) and the area in front of the town hall (all the way down to the river lol) 
also idk exactly when i updated last but it shouldn't have changed too much because i've barely played Thx


----------



## lumenue

*Moyase* ☾ *5C00-0076-D77D* ☾ *Lu* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Still a WIP, but is currently a small, cozy town with lots of flowers and trees.*
*More Info* I'm looking for some advice on possible PWP placement, flower arrangements, and what I could add to liven up the town.


----------



## mintellect

*Heaven* ☾ *FD00-007D-F82D* ☾ *Diana* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A colorful town filled with all different varieties of greenery and gardens.*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thanks for your patience. <3


----------



## Feraligator

*Westwind* ☾ *6E00?007F?2A27* ☾ *Jeremy* 
*No theme* ☾ *Massive WIP*
*More Info* Just a general town that was started just over a month ago?there is very little to this town and I would love advice. PWPs have been planned and flowers are all over the place so any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Aazia

Darn I wish I had a dream address.. when I get one I will for sure post it on here. I cant walk in on Isabelle asleep I have my pwp permit and its like the 15th day and nothing has happened I havent skipped a whole day I just time travel one day at a time and go into it. Please anyone reply if you can help so I can add mine..


----------



## Chicha

JezDayy said:


> *Westwind* ☾ *6E00–007F–2A27* ☾ *Jeremy*
> *No theme* ☾ *Massive WIP*
> *More Info* Just a general town that was started just over a month ago—there is very little to this town and I would love advice. PWPs have been planned and flowers are all over the place so any input would be appreciated. Thanks!



Your town has been added. 



Aazia said:


> Darn I wish I had a dream address.. when I get one I will for sure post it on here. I cant walk in on Isabelle asleep I have my pwp permit and its like the 15th day and nothing has happened I havent skipped a whole day I just time travel one day at a time and go into it. Please anyone reply if you can help so I can add mine..



Have you put any public works projects or updated your house or connected to wifi yet? Any of those three could do it. Good luck!


----------



## AccfSally

* Moonview* ☾ *4D00-0078-5498* ☾ *Cadette* 
* Forest town* ☾ * Just another forest town*
*More Info* This town is still being worked on right now, but you can walk around it if you like.

* Update 3/17/2018:* The town is completed!

​*The colors of outside are bit different from what showed in the picture, because I wanted to update it.
It's still in the fall/autumn.


----------



## Chicha

AccfSally said:


> * Moonview* ☾ *4D00-0078-5498* ☾ *Cadette*
> * Forest town* ☾ * Just another forest town*
> *More Info* This town is still being worked on right now, but you can walk around it if you like.



Your town has been added.


Don't forget to give each other feedback.


----------



## Shibahymne

*Fresh little town of Eclare [Feedback please!]*

*Eclare* ☾ *4C00-0010-94BA* ☾ *Mayor Mei* 
*Non-themed/nature-esque* ☾ *A whimsical flowery town with fresh air and nice villagers.*


----------



## Chicha

^Your town has been added! <3


----------



## bryantastic

*cornhole* ☾ *5A00-006D-5200* ☾ *bryant* 
*non-themed town* ☾ *cornhole is a bloody, tropical wasteland in the middle of nowhere.*


----------



## Chicha

bryantastic said:


> *cornhole* ☾ *5A00-006D-5200* ☾ *bryant*
> *non-themed town* ☾ *cornhole is a bloody, tropical wasteland in the middle of nowhere.*



Your town has been added! <3


----------



## Supernova-Daydreams

Chicha said:


> Okay, this thread is all set & ready to go so you may post! ♥​



I have a question.... was Vinetown really made by Vinny?
Or is it just like, a tribute town?
Oh god. I hope its real...


----------



## Chicha

Supernova-Daydreams said:


> I have a question.... was Vinetown really made by Vinny?
> Or is it just like, a tribute town?
> Oh god. I hope its real...



It seems to be a tribute town according to the person who made the town.

Just to let you know, each town on the list has a link to the full post under "More Info".


----------



## jaffarhona13

*Jaffa* ☾ *6D00-002D-179A * ☾ *Ruby* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *A pathed town set in the evening for you to come and visit! have fun ★ *


----------



## Chicha

jaffarhona13 said:


> *Jaffa* ☾ *6D00-002D-179A * ☾ *Ruby*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *A pathed town set in the evening for you to come and visit! have fun ★ *View attachment 204976



Your town has been added.


Don't forget to give each other feedback. <3


----------



## thequeenofbees

*Tadpole* ☾ *4E00-0084-806D* ☾ *Sarah* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A quiet, woodsy town full of flowers and trees*


----------



## tweety21

*Seacity* ☾ *7D00-0073-38BC* ☾ *Giorgia* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Quite and cute, most fairy town, with a lots of flowers*
*More Info* Seacity has also a little magic corner, where live a mermaid! There are little patch of water and a cute Japanese zone But isn't finished yet, I working hard for my little town


----------



## Fefo

*Orvalho* ☾ *5C00-001C-CB07* ☾ *Felipe* 
*Tropical* ☾ *I've tried creating a tropical-ish town (except for choice of villagers) and would love some feedback*
*So I've been busy making my town have a tropical flair to it. I would also be happy if people visited my house and gave their opinions about it (I'm kinda proud of it tbh)*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thanks for your patience. <3


----------



## cindersinned

*Harmony* ☾ *6D00-0085-94D0* ☾ *Princess Cinder* 
*Forest* ☾ *A mystical, overgrown woodland town*
*More Info* I'm honestly looking for some critiques on Harmony and how I can develop it! I especially want advice on my left-hand room in my house. I'm not sure what furniture sets to put with what I already have...


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Fefo said:


> *Orvalho* ☾ *5C00-001C-CB07* ☾ *Felipe*
> *Tropical* ☾ *I've tried creating a tropical-ish town (except for choice of villagers) and would love some feedback*
> *So I've been busy making my town have a tropical flair to it. I would also be happy if people visited my house and gave their opinions about it (I'm kinda proud of it tbh)*



I love your house. The bathroom looks fantastic. The kitchens super cute. I love the giant sun in the right room. Great job. I can see why you're proud of it.  Let me know if you create anymore characters. I would love to see what you do with their houses.


----------



## Hayley4394

*Izzy* ☾ *4D00-0010-96DF* ☾ *Hayley* 
*Pink Themed* ☾ *A cute girly town with a pink theme.*


----------



## EvieEvening23

*Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili* 
*Color* ☾ *A pastel town with a blue, white, and pink color scheme* ☾ *More Info* This is a very WIP town and would love feedback. Half the areas are undeveloped because I have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thanks for waiting. <3


----------



## Psicat

*Stardew* ☾ *4D00-0080-DE0F* ☾ *Mayor Jennifer*
*Game Themed* ☾ *A Stardew Valley inspired farm town. Visit, my farmer Jennifer's home, as well as Marnie's ranch, Harvey's clinic, and Gus at the Stardrop Saloon. *


----------



## Chicha

Psicat said:


> *Stardew* ☾ *4D00-0080-DE0F* ☾ *Mayor Jennifer*
> *Game Themed* ☾ *A Stardew Valley inspired farm town. Visit, my farmer Jennifer's home, as well as Marnie's ranch, Harvey's clinic, and Gus at the Stardrop Saloon. *



Your town has been added! Thanks for waiting. <3


----------



## dogku

*namek* ☾ *5E00-0086-E057* ☾ *shenron* 
*a simple, country town based off of peaches* ☾ *a sleepy little town filled with friendly neighbors and a bit of a japanese flair*
*More Info* town is somewhat of a wip!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Psicat said:


> *Stardew* ☾ *4D00-0080-DE0F* ☾ *Mayor Jennifer*
> *Game Themed* ☾ *A Stardew Valley inspired farm town. Visit, my farmer Jennifer's home, as well as Marnie's ranch, Harvey's clinic, and Gus at the Stardrop Saloon. *



I was so excited to see your town.  I love anything farm themed. I love the cute orchard sign, and the cute clothes you left out for visitors. The saloon is fantastic. Great job on the back room too. I love the game room on the right.

It was so cute when I entered Harvey's house. He was standing right behind the desk with the laptop. It was like he was expecting me. The main room in Jenifer's house is so cozy. The green wall paper looks great with the alpine rug. Nice job. The shelf pattern in the right room is so cute. I love the calendar too.

Super cute town. I had so much fun exploring, and I love all your patterns. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Psicat

TheGreatBrain said:


> I was so excited to see your town.  I love anything farm themed. I love the cute orchard sign, and the cute clothes you left out for visitors. The saloon is fantastic. Great job on the back room too. I love the game room on the right.
> 
> It was so cute when I entered Harvey's house. He was standing right behind the desk with the laptop. It was like he was expecting me. The main room in Jenifer's house is so cozy. The green wall paper looks great with the alpine rug. Nice job. The shelf pattern in the right room is so cute. I love the calendar too.
> 
> Super cute town. I had so much fun exploring, and I love all your patterns. Thanks so much for sharing.


Thank you so much for taking the time to review my town.  I'm so glad you enjoyed Stardew especially since you have such wonderful towns yourself that I've loved visiting, of the five Critters is my favorite, it's so adorable.


----------



## Kitsey

So excited to finally be able to post here!

*Nowhere* ☾ *5A00-008A-7C62* ☾ *Kitsey* 
*Themed* ☾ *A Bioshock-inspired town*
*More Info* Two of the three houses are completely Bioshock-themed. Mayor's basement is also themed, but the rest of her house is a normal house. (I started my town a year ago before I had ever played the game, so her house was already in progress when I decided on a theme - I also liked having the opportunity to try decorating a few regular rooms.) Town is fully landscaped and all rooms are complete! I hope you like it


----------



## EvieEvening23

EvieEvening23 said:


> *Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili*
> *Color* ☾ *A pastel town with a blue, white, and pink color scheme* ☾ *More Info* This is a very WIP town and would love feedback. Half the areas are undeveloped because I have no idea what to do with them.



Could I request an update? I decided to change the town's theme.

*Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili* 
*Themed* ☾ *A city located next to the beach* ☾ *More Info* The mayor's house is a school, the second's is a Sanrio Fan Girl's apartment, the third's is a hotel, and the fourth's is a beach resort. I'm still working on my town and feedback is much appreciated. I would especially like some advice on how to develop the lower right portion of my map.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Critters 5B00-001D-BB45 Mayor Honey
Themed Characters are all critters/animals with matching themed houses.

More info Visit a honey bee, frog, cat, and Smokey The Bear. Honey just had a new bee room added to her house and another room got a makeover.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns have been added and updated as requested. <3

Keep the reviews for each other going, it's great to see!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

EvieEvening23 said:


> Could I request an update? I decided to change the town's theme.
> 
> *Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili*
> *Themed* ☾ *A city located next to the beach* ☾ *More Info* The mayor's house is a school, the second's is a Sanrio Fan Girl's apartment, the third's is a hotel, and the fourth's is a beach resort. I'm still working on my town and feedback is much appreciated. I would especially like some advice on how to develop the lower right portion of my map.



Hi. First of all, your path is very nice and I love your retail sign. So cute. I was really excited to see your houses, but two were tents, and one was a small empty room. Do you need to update your dream address?. 
Your town looks good so far. I can't wait to see the houses when they're finished. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitsey said:


> So excited to finally be able to post here!
> 
> *Nowhere* ☾ *5A00-008A-7C62* ☾ *Kitsey*
> *Themed* ☾ *A Bioshock-inspired town*
> *More Info* Two of the three houses are completely Bioshock-themed. Mayor's basement is also themed, but the rest of her house is a normal house. (I started my town a year ago before I had ever played the game, so her house was already in progress when I decided on a theme - I also liked having the opportunity to try decorating a few regular rooms.) Town is fully landscaped and all rooms are complete! I hope you like it



Hi. I'm not familiar with Bioshock, but I still really enjoyed it. I love the cute sign by the pond. The park is super cute and I love the illuminated pwp's. So pretty. I didn't understand the rooms too much ( because of the theme) , but they are so unique. Sander's house was the first one I went to, and were quite impressive. The carpet in the right room is great. I love the game room, clothing store and theatre. The whole house is great.

Kitsy's house is really cute. I love the backyard, and that cabin room is perfect.  Jack's house is also very impressive. That basement, WOW!!!!. I love Jack and Sander's houses so much. I need to do my homework on this Bioshock business. Lol.   The back room is so creepy. Nice job.

Thanks so much for sharing your dream town. I had a blast.


----------



## Kitsey

TheGreatBrain said:


> Hi. I'm not familiar with Bioshock, but I still really enjoyed it. I love the cute sign by the pond. The park is super cute and I love the illuminated pwp's. So pretty. I didn't understand the rooms too much ( because of the theme) , but they are so unique. Sander's house was the first one I went to, and were quite impressive. The carpet in the right room is great. I love the game room, clothing store and theatre. The whole house is great.
> 
> Kitsy's house is really cute. I love the backyard, and that cabin room is perfect.  Jack's house is also very impressive. That basement, WOW!!!!. I love Jack and Sander's houses so much. I need to do my homework on this Bioshock business. Lol.   The back room is so creepy. Nice job.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your dream town. I had a blast.



OMG thank you!! I'm so glad you enjoyed it and I had a blast reading your comment (and thanks for giving it a chance despite the theme)! I do wish Sander's house wasn't the closest one to the plaza because I feel it may not the best one to visit first, but I can't change that and it's fine. And I'm glad you liked the carpet! I tried for ages to find one in the game that was suitable, but nothing seemed to fit so I made a custom one.

Idk if you remember, but I visited JOY to see Purrl and I really liked it! All your custom designs were wonderful. I know I visited some of your other towns before the big update, but I'll have to get around to dreaming of them again. Thanks again for the amazing feedback!


----------



## EvieEvening23

TheGreatBrain said:


> Hi. First of all, your path is very nice and I love your retail sign. So cute. I was really excited to see your houses, but two were tents, and one was a small empty room. Do you need to update your dream address?.
> Your town looks good so far. I can't wait to see the houses when they're finished.



I got the retail sign from Tumblr



Spoiler: Website



https://www.tumblr.com/search/acnl-sign



also for the houses, I'm still not sure if I want their houses in the spots that they are currently in so I don't want to spend that many resources only to tear it down. The fourth character is my plot resetting character. I'm sure I'll get to decorating their houses more in the future once I get enough items to fill up the empty space. 

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## ja2mine

*Mitten* ☾ *5F00-0094-5547* ☾ *Pecan* 
*Forest* ☾ *A lush and foresty autumn town set at a golden sunset *
*More Info* This town is a little hacked, nothing too drastic


----------



## CovisGod

*Demetria* ☾ *7E00-0095-3AE6* ☾ *Tommy* 
*A homely work in progress* ☾ *A town full of flowers to have fun in*


----------



## pikopika

*Ichigo* ☾ *4C00-0082-EB15* ☾ *Mayline* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *It's a pink-bricked town filled with fruit and flowers.*







Spoiler: Here's more pictures!


----------



## Chicha

CovisGod said:


> Mayor - Tommy
> Town - Demetria
> Dream Addy - 7E00-0095-3AE6
> 
> Would love some feedback on my town, I've not had one person visit my Dream Address yet



Hello, do you mind editing your post with the form on the first page, please? Otherwise, I can't sort your town properly. Thank you! ^^;


Everyone else has been added.


----------



## Ivory Moon

*Oakwood* ☾ *5C00-0092-8E16* ☾ *Shayna* 
*Color * ☾ *A peaceful town set during the cherry blossom festival*


----------



## Chicha

CovisGod and Ivory Moon's towns have been added. Thanks for waiting. <3


----------



## michan

*Coralia* ☾ *5E00-008E-CDF8* ☾ *Michan* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Just a quiet simple town currently set at night!*

Please visit my Mayor's home and let me know what you think! Did some redecorating on the top floor and I'm really proud of it haha~ also advice on RED's home would be great since it is a W.I.P!


----------



## Chicha

michan said:


> *Coralia* ☾ *5E00-008E-CDF8* ☾ *Michan*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *Just a quiet simple town currently set at night!*
> 
> Please visit my Mayor's home and let me know what you think! Did some redecorating on the top floor and I'm really proud of it haha~ also advice on RED's home would be great since it is a W.I.P!



Your town has been added! <3


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista and Chocolat.


----------



## Sloom

pikopika said:


> *Ichigo* ☾ *4C00-0082-EB15* ☾ *Mayline*
> *Non-Themed* ☾ *It's a pink-bricked town filled with fruit and flowers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's more pictures!



Haha, that's funny I actually have the same pink brick design in my town


----------



## PaperCat

*Red Oak* ☾ *5E00-009D-4660* ☾ *Bryn* 
*Forest Theme* ☾ *Small village in the forest (Work in Progress)*
*More Info* This is my Work In Progress town. I would love some feed back/opinions/suggestions. _Please ignore my random flowers everywhere. I have not organized them yet_


----------



## Jeannine

*Home* ☾ *5F00-009C-BEF7* ☾ *Jeanne* 
*Forest* ☾ *Forest-y town full of flowers and clovers with brick and stone paths, in which many deer live*
*More Info* My town is my Home. I'm very glad to share it with you!

More pics in my album


----------



## Chicha

All towns above have been added and updated. <3


----------



## hamster

*Pn?vma* ☾ *6B00-0048-8905* ☾ *Demetria* 
*Forest* ☾ *A ghostly, somewhat abandoned grassy town with quirky characters.*



Spoiler:


----------



## Hyoon

*Spring* ☾ *5E00-0076-6515* ☾ *Ahreum* 
*Forest* ☾ *A zen and cherry town eternally in spring.*
Houses are a wip cause I'm lazy hu hu hu ; v;


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! Thanks for waiting. <3


----------



## Jordy

*Woodbury* ☾ *6B00-009B-2BBB* ☾ *Jordy* 
*Casual*


----------



## Chicha

Jordy said:


> *Woodbury* ☾ *6B00-009B-2BBB* ☾ *Jordy*
> *Casual*



Hi there, do you mind refilling with the form please? I'd like to add it, but it'd be helpful to include a sentence about your town. Thank you!


----------



## waterfallcrossing

*Hush* ☾ *7F00-009E-E479* ☾ *serenity* 
*calm winter town* ☾ *a peaceful winter town to wander around*
*a really quiet, serene town. It's filled with cedar festive lights, jacobs ladders and beautiful pwp's*


----------



## dizzy bone

*Tinytree* has a new update if anyone wants to check it out! It's uploaded at 4am in late September. My next update will hopefully have an orange sky if I can find it. Every area is a little different with flowers and landscaping to match my villagers and their homes! If you visit, please check out all my residents and their houses. I'm very proud of the interior decoration :3 *4A00-0021-97C5*




​
*1. Mayor Jules* has a typical house, fitted with a kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, and art studio. *2. Eggs* runs the town cafe, grocery store, thrift shop, gardening shop, and wong kar wai-esque bar! (although they are closed now) *3. Mei* runs the town bed & breakfast with two rooms you can choose from to rent! *4. Charlie* runs the campground, which also has a rare books library and book repair studio, clinic, and campsite shop. He's also based on Charlie from IASIP so his room upstairs reflects that! 



Spoiler: a few more pics








Hot spring and bamboo forest behind town hall





Chief's house with yellow flowers





Stonehenge near the campsite





Path that leads to Mei's B&B​



Feel free to let me know what you think!


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added & updated.

Happy October, y'all! <3


----------



## oath2order

*Moonfall* ☾ *4F00-000F-4A01* ☾ *Andrew* 
*Type of Town* ☾ *Just a regular town, played since the beginning. Updated monthly.*


----------



## Blades

*Fourside* ☾ *4D00-00A2-05FA* ☾ *Blades* 
*Glorious Perfection* ☾ *The best town you'll ever set foot in*
*This is both updated and the most current version of my town* 

Updated Dream code.


----------



## squidpops

*The Void* ☾ *5B00-0095-BD63* ☾ *Alex* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *An unboolievably spooky Halloween town!*
*A bustling little zen/forest town that's ready for Halloween! There's candy and other goodies galore so put on a costume and set out trick-or-treating! I've updated The Void for the season, having set out lots of items and halloween style paths. My town is completely non-hacked and I've worked super hard on it playing everyday since I got the game.*


----------



## Dracule

*Komorebi* ☾ *5C00-0096-B723* ☾ *Rena* 
*Picturesque Forest-themed Town* ☾ *A quiet, little old-fashioned town encompassed by an array of lush greenery and set around the edge of dusk during the early Spring season.
* *More Info*: I'm still determining exactly what season best fits my town, but as of right now I'm keeping it in Spring. The town is up to date and pretty much completed (with the interior of my houses changing from time to time). c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~

*MAGIC* ☾ *5E00-0046-F512* ☾ *Pony* (I'm not actually the mayor though if that's fine?) 
*Non-themed* ☾ *A cute little town, with pretty flowers and patterns!*
*My town is hacked, however 98% of landscaping is genuine! I have worked hard on my town placing patterns, breeding hybrids, decorating etc., and 100% complete, so I hope you enjoy your stay! Wendell patterns available. Currently at about 100 dream visits!*


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns above have been added. Thanks for waiting and being patient, my work schedule's been crazy busy. ;v;

Feel free to review each other's towns! <3


----------



## steven310250

Mekong
Dream Address: 4C00-00A8-EA29

Mayor Minh

Town Theme: Vietnamese Asian Zen theme town, mostly based on the Mekong River 

All of my villagers are Asian themed, most have imperial house exteriors, There's a Vietnamese grocery store and a hotel both are still in working progress but go ahead and take a look at it anyway. The Vietnamese Phở restaurant is done. The Mayor's house isn't much of a big deal but it is also completely done as well. Exotic exterior is all, and a zen garden in the back room. The real attraction is the outside landscape of my town.


----------



## Cascade

So many beautiful towns 

my DA is in signture :3 I just updated but its not fully update tho.


----------



## amazonevan19

*Vista* ☾ *5F00-00A6-4462* ☾ *Evan* 
*Non themed* ☾ *A slow paced town filled with charming villagers and lovely walkways.*


----------



## chibibunnyx

Town: Mochi 
DA: 5F00-001D-B0EC
Town Theme: Pink garden town, lots of flowers, bushes, mushrooms and seashells. All villagers are my dreamies. Still trying to get them all in the same outfit, but most of them have the school smock on c: Main house is classy and cute. Second house I am still working on, it's supposed to be my daughter's house, resembling her room. Still working on getting the fairy tale bridge and some finishing touches, I don't know what else to do in the town atm.

Any advice would help c:


----------



## USN Peter

*Accord* ☾ *4A00-007D-A690* ☾ *Pete* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Started in May 30th 2017, so still got a lot to work on...*


----------



## Cascade

Fairview☾ 5B00-007D-740E ☾ Cascade
Themed ☾ Non theme:

Info: Town is in Spring season with lots of hybrids 
, paths and hydrangeas. Second character with a farm theme and third character with Clinic theme


----------



## Chicha

Cascade said:


> Fairview☾ 5B00-007D-740E ☾ Cascade
> Themed ☾ Non theme:



Hi there, do you mind editing your post with a sentence to sum up your town, please? I'd love to add it but you're short on that info so people can know a bit more about your town. Thank you! EDIT: Your town has been added, thank you! <3


Everyone else has been added. Please remember to use the format. Not everyone had the form but I managed to format them anyway as an apology for making you all wait (and because most had all the info needed). Thanks for waiting, everyone!

Don't forget to review each other. <3


----------



## BabyKay

*Bluevale* ☾ *6C00-00A8-1905* ☾ *Hollie* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *Pleasant town for a casual stroll.*
*More Info* As of posting this my town is still a WIP. I do plan on having all the save file homes themed though.
 (Cafe, Library, School, ect) ​


----------



## amazonevan19

*Vista ☾ 5F00-00A6-4462 ☾ Evan 
Non themed ☾ A slow paced town filled with charming villagers and lovely walkways...and what's this? The famed Katrielle Layton from London has a home here?!*

More info: I made another resident for my town in this update - Katrielle Layton from the Professor Layton series! Her house is looking pretty good but is still a WIP, and I welcome critique, ideas, and feedback. If you want her coat, I can get the QRs to you


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added and updated accordingly. Thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## Rosaline

*honeybun* ☾ *5E00-00A5-CE1F* ☾ *sarah* 
*forest* ☾ *honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share!*


----------



## Chicha

Rosaline said:


> *honeybun* ☾ *5E00-00A5-CE1F* ☾ *sarah*
> *forest* ☾ *honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share!*



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosaline said:


> *honeybun* ☾ *5E00-00A5-CE1F* ☾ *sarah*
> *forest* ☾ *honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share!*



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## vessia61

*Eastwood* ☾ *5D00-00A5-BDAD* ☾ *Kathryn* 
*Forest Town* ☾ *A simple town still growing and changing...*
*More Info* As of posting this my town is still a WIP as well. I am still working on the pwp and paths, also town plaza is reserved for a big 600 item trade and then the path will be put back. I started not too long ago on this town so it'll improve and change. The houses will have themes.
 (Link's house will be zelda themed, Restaurant, & Hotel) ​


----------



## vessia61

Sorry double post happened please delete this post


----------



## Haydenv019

*Fairview* ☾
*In profile (NN ID)*
*Hayden* 
*Splatoon themed* ☾ 
*Just another town next to Inkopolis, very modern with a hint of zen (also where the Squid Sisters live!)*
*Currently WIP, only Marie's house is done SO FAR.* .


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added. <3


----------



## Spooky.

*Seoul* ☾ *4A00-00AF-61DE* ☾ *Min* 
*Themed* ☾ *An all cat town with a garden center and cruise ship*
*More Info* I picked an all cat town because cats are one of my favorite animals. I just wish we could have more than 10 villagers so I could have all the cats. (I also wish for more uchi cats, ahh.) My mayor's house is themed to be a garden center with a florist, tool shed, fruit shop, cafe, and garden gaming center. My 'cruise ship' house is a place to relax on the beach, spend some time in your cabin, visit the captain's deck, enjoy a relaxing bath, and take a peek underwater. 




The town itself is still somewhat of a WIP, as I have a large space in the bottom left that's open, but I'm always looking for suggestions!


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns will be added momentarily. 

Added, thanks for posting!


----------



## Nenya

*Elenrast* ☾ *5B00-01D0-17C8* ☾ *Nenya
Themed Town* ☾ *Lord of the Rings*

My town name, Elenrast, means 'star shores' in Elvish. My town tune is 'Fly Me to the Moon' (and let me play among the stars). Nenya is named after the Elven Queen Galadriel's beautiful ring. Her home is composed of fashionable rooms of many hues of blue...

My second character is named Elessar (Aragorn's Elvish name). As the king, his house is a white castle, his main room is his throne room and the room to the right is his treasure ship that travels and brings back treasures from all over the world. His lavish garden/lounge is in back and his "peace room" is in the basement, while his extremely private bed/sitting room is upstairs.

My third character is Faramir, steward of Elenrast. As the steward, Faramir supplies the characters with a wide variety of sumptuous food prepared by an experienced chef in the old-fashioned kitchen. He generally takes excellent care of the town; all the landscaping is a collaboration between Faramir and Nenya. Faramir has a luxurious guest room, a huge food storeroom, and grand private quarters upstairs. He keeps all his tools, etc, in the basement storeroom.

My fourth character is Rosie (Samwise Gamgee's wife). She runs the inviting town guesthouse/inn. The main room is the wholesome dining room, there are two splendid guest rooms, a relaxing garden lounge/library in the back and a pleasant garden restroom in the basement. Hers and Sam's snug, warm private room is upstairs.

My DA is set between 4&5 am on a clear late night in August with a half moon. My PWP's are almost all water-related and there is an extensive "Star Shores Water Walk" on which you can enjoy the various PWP's or lay on the comfortable garden chairs next to them (several fountains, twin hot springs, geyser). Follow the water and star pathways as you stroll along the river, make scenic stops, and stand or sit to listen at both waterfalls. Also enjoy the mushroom elf rings, visit the friendly villagers, and take delight in the sights and sounds. Elenrast *is* a town to look at, but I encourage dreamers to listen, also, to the revitalizing sounds of the water throughout the town and in the character's homes. And, of course, enjoy the peaceful starlit night and, at dawn, look to the east.

PS (Headphones enhance the experience tremendously!)


----------



## Rosaline

Rosaline said:


> *honeybun* ☾ *5E00-00A5-CE1F* ☾ *sarah*
> *forest* ☾ *honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share!*



I'd like to change my dream address if possible! I updated my town and the description is the same, but the address is now *5E00-00B2-087C*


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added and updated with the new dream address!

Don't be shy to post, y'all!


----------



## Nenya

Chicha said:


> Both towns above have been added and updated with the new dream address!
> 
> Don't be shy to post, y'all!



Thank you for your work on this thread! I'm going to use it more.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hangzhou ☾ 5D00-00B1-56ED ☾ Mei
Themed Town ☾ Chinese Zodiac



Based on the legend of the 12 animals of the Chinese zodiac, this town is the party that God invited all animals to, but only 12 of them showed up. Two of them (The Rabbit and the Snake) strangely look somehow human...



The town is zen-themed and each animal represent the "Year of the__", which are their greetings and catchphrases. I'm also working in getting them all to wear the town designs and making all 12 patterns. The current town flag is for the Year of the Rooster as it's 2017's animal.



I'm still working on placing flowers and on character's houses; Bunny's the only completed one. Still, give me a visit if you'd like!



Thank you!


----------



## duckykate

*quaktown* ☾ *4E00-008B-B7C0* ☾ *Kate* 
*peaceful town set in the rain* ☾ *Originally planned to be a duck themed town but i loved all my starting villagers so much i couldn't bear to get rid of them. by the time i'm done it will probably have 5 ducks.*


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! <3


----------



## NealCruco

*Brookies* ☾ *5E00-0053-60BA 5E00-00B7-CFD7* ☾ *Lane* 
*Non-Themed* ☾ *A heavily forested town that is developing quickly.*
*More Info* Still got a ton to do with this town, but as of today my plan is to cover most of the town with fruit orchards and PWPs. I've planned out where to put the big projects and a lot of the smaller ones, and my hope is to get all the villagers' houses in one small area so that the rest of the town is free to use for orchards.


----------



## duckykate

my dream address changed, new one is 4E00 00B6 2177


----------



## vvindows98

Cryptid's dream address is 7C00-00AE-ED94 
forest/autumn themed town, under construction!


----------



## Chicha

vvindows98 said:


> Cryptid's dream address is 7C00-00AE-ED94
> forest/autumn themed town, under construction!



Hi there, do you mind editing your post to include the form on the first page? I'd like to add it but can't due to lack of info. Thank you!


Everyone else has been added and updated accordingly!


----------



## jenikinz

I am not done with the houses and my town is a bit of a mess, but mine is in my signature.


----------



## Chicha

jenikinz said:


> I am not done with the houses and my town is a bit of a mess, but mine is in my signature.



Hello there, do you mind editing your post to include the form on the first page? I'd like to add it but can't due to lack of info. Thank you!


----------



## NealCruco

The dream address for Brookies has changed to 5E00-00B7-CFD7. Everything else in my form remains the same.


----------



## Chicha

NealCruco said:


> The dream address for Brookies has changed to 5E00-00B7-CFD7. Everything else in my form remains the same.



Updated as requested. Thank you for waiting!


----------



## John Wick

*Westeros* ☾ *7E00-004C-62FF* ☾ *Jon Snow* *Natural/Forest* ☾ *A quiet retreat with natural paths and lots to explore.*


----------



## Whisboi

*Nemuri* ☾ *4F00-00B9-81BC* ☾ *Aster* ☾
*Themed, Single Species* ☾ *A fairly tale town from a little girl's dreams.*
*More Info:* Nemuri is a nearly complete fairy-tale themed cherry blossom town set at 11PM. Aster, Nemuri's mayor, is a little girl who visits this town when she falls asleep every night... but is sure she's actually very far from home. It's a sleepy nighttime town that blends natural, pastel aesthetics with a modern layout and an illuminated touch!

(Edit: My DA changed between last night and today)


----------



## John Wick

Jon_Snow said:


> *Westeros* ☾ *7E00-004C-62FF* ☾ *Jon Snow* *Natural/Forest* ☾ *A quiet retreat with natural paths and lots to explore.*



I guess I'm not being added. ?


----------



## mr_mooster

I just created my Dream Town. Feel free to come visit! It's a HUGE work in progress but I am very happy with what I have so far.

*Fernhill* ☾ *4D00-00BB-b096* ☾ *Mack*
*No Theme* ☾ *Fernhill is a developing town looking for a natural feel.*
*More Info* Mayor Mack lives in Fernhill with his friend Guppy and the 10 other villagers. Mack is creating Fernhill into a forest-like and rustic town. He is working on growing fruit trees and breeding hybrids. Please excuse the huge open space in the southern portion of town.


----------



## Chicha

I apologize for the wait, everyone! This month has been busy.

Everyone has been added! Thanks for your patience and Happy Holidays! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I apologize for the wait, everyone! This month has been busy.

Everyone has been added! Thanks for your patience and Happy Holidays! <3


----------



## Whisboi

Chicha said:


> I apologize for the wait, everyone! This month has been busy.
> 
> Everyone has been added! Thanks for your patience and Happy Holidays! <3


Thank you so much!


----------



## LiamGG

Cool


----------



## ACNLpro

The best thread


----------



## John Wick

Thank you for adding me! 
Happy New Year to you. ^_^


----------



## RennyWest

*Renny* ☾ *6E00-00A9-D54A* ☾ *West* 
*No theme* ☾ *Definitely not a dictatorship*
*Visit our lovely lighthouse! Admire our sfinx! Take a selfie with the pyramid! Obey mayor!*
Originaly I was going for a creepy theme, but then I decided that I just want to have a nice town. Didn't stop me from giving my villagers catchphrases and greetings like "obey mayor" and "love mayor" though.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hangzhou's address has been changed by Luna, now it's 5D00-00C4-D1D1... can you please update it? Thanks!


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added and updated as requested.


----------



## Bobbinthreadbare

*Rhiminee* ☾ *5C00-009F-FC49* ☾ *Lain* 
*A Studio Ghibli themed town* ☾ *Come visit dreamy Rhiminee, a tribute based on the movies of Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli!*
 Each house and resident represents on of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, the fourth being a tent dwelling from Princess Mononoke. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more!! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well. I hope you enjoy exploring my town as much as I enjoyed creating it! <3


----------



## mountaintear

*Apacheta* ☾ *5B00-00B5-DD0F* ☾ *Jade* 
*Themed, Moon/Night/Winter* ☾ *A magical town with a white color theme & sad vibe*
*More Info* The name is derived from a cemetery I visited in Peru. I want it to have a sad, monochromatic vibe & I am still playing with the final theme(s). There is a lot to be done, but I am going for less organized and natural vibe while referencing various abstract themes that appeal to me like the afterlife/Japanese/death/culture/space/magic/white/folk etc.
A fun fact: I play my game in Spanish (making it quite the chore to locate certain items at times)

I am totally down to hear any advice/opinions regarding my town since you know a little bit more about the vibe I'm going for. Feel free to message me or comment here! I follow real time but I go ahead when I binge play and then take mini haitus later. I'm dying to see more towns & I've just now gotten the courage to share my code after a few months of designing Apacheta (it was just too boring before).

I hope to do a little chatting so please reach out to me if you want! Here are a few screenshots for now:

1st screenie: garden behind my house
2nd screenie: Gayle's house on a full moon
3rd screenie: me & some of my faves
3rd screenie: fav town I've seen so far: Honmei










- - - Post Merge - - -



Bobbinthreadbare said:


> *Rhiminee* ☾ *5C00-009F-FC49* ☾ *Lain*
> *A Studio Ghibli themed town* ☾ *Come visit dreamy Rhiminee, a tribute based on the movies of Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli!*
> Each house and resident represents on of four movies: Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Kiki's Delivery Service, the fourth being a tent dwelling from Princess Mononoke. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop, Ponyo's lighthouse, the Kodama forest sanctum, and more!! Each animal villager is a counterpart to a Ghibli character, as well. I hope you enjoy exploring my town as much as I enjoyed creating it! <3



(Lain?), your Ghibli-themed town sounds amazing and I will make sure to visit it soon and tell you my thoughts (I'm a huge Ghibli fan). I'm sure you put a lot of hard work into that one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mountaintear said:


> *Apacheta* ☾ *5B00-00B5-DD0F* ☾ *Jade*
> *Themed, Moon/Night/Winter* ☾ *A magical town with a white color theme & sad vibe*
> *More Info* The name is derived from a cemetery I visited in Peru. I want it to have a sad, monochromatic vibe & I am still playing with the final theme(s). There is a lot to be done, but I am going for less organized and natural vibe while referencing various abstract themes that appeal to me like the afterlife/Japanese/death/culture/space/magic/white/folk etc.
> A fun fact: I play my game in Spanish (making it quite the chore to locate certain items at times)
> 
> I am totally down to hear any advice/opinions regarding my town since you know a little bit more about the vibe I'm going for. Feel free to message me or comment here! I follow real time but I go ahead when I binge play and then take mini haitus later. I'm dying to see more towns & I've just now gotten the courage to share my code after a few months of designing Apacheta (it was just too boring before).
> 
> I hope to do a little chatting so please reach out to me if you want! Here are a few screenshots for now:
> 
> 1st screenie: garden behind my house
> 2nd screenie: Gayle's house on a full moon
> 3rd screenie: me & some of my faves
> 3rd screenie: fav town I've seen so far: Honmei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> (Lain?), your Ghibli-themed town sounds amazing and I will make sure to visit it soon and tell you my thoughts (I'm a huge Ghibli fan). I'm sure you put a lot of hard work into that one.




If anyone on the thread is active, please bump and I will visit your town today! I'm playing rn


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! Thanks for being patient! Keep them coming! <3


----------



## mountaintear

Chicha said:


> *☾ t h e m e d - t o w n s*
> ★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A-Z
> 
> 
> 
> *A*
> ☾ *AHS* ☾ *5D00-003E-4CF3* ☾ *Fiona*
> *Themed* ☾ *A town based on seasons 1-4 of American Horror Story.* More Info
> ☾ *Aiur* ☾ *5A00-000F-E2F9 * ☾ *Matthew*
> *Themed, Modern* ☾ *Work in progress modern town.* More Info
> ☾ *Aladine* ☾ *7B00-0035-CD07* ☾ *Charli*
> *Themed, Winter, Christmas* ☾ *Some presents are scattered around the town just for you, dreaming dreamer :3* More Info
> ☾ *Amyville* ☾ *5C00-0021-5CAE* ☾ *Amy*
> *Themed* ☾ *A Sanrio-themed town.* More Info
> ☾ b]Apacheta[/b] ☾ *5B00-00B5-DD0F* ☾ *Jade*
> *Themed, Moon/Night/Winter* ☾ *A magical town with a white color theme & sad vibe* More Info
> ☾ *Area 51* ☾ *4F00-0018-4940* ☾ *Princess*
> *Themed, Jungle* ☾ *A tropical town during a hurricane covered in banana trees!* More Info
> ☾ *Atsukito* ☾ *5F00-0010-7FC5* ☾ *Kawacy*
> *Themed* ☾ *A forest-like, yet colorful, calm town.* More Info
> ☾ *Azkaban* ☾ *4C00-0018-DC41* ☾ *Harry
> Themed* ☾ *A Harry Potter town.* More Info
> 
> *B*
> ☾ *Bam!* ☾ *5B00-002E-528B* ☾ *Emeril*
> *Themed, Single Species* ☾ *Pigs, bikes, a greasy spoon, the open road..but mostly pigs.* More Info
> ☾ *Bliss* ☾ *5F00-0021-50B3* ☾ *Kay Kay*
> *Themed, Celestial* ☾ *Bliss is a cozy WIP town, with a diverse color palette and some kaleidoscopic elements.* More Info
> ☾ *Bluebell* ☾ *4A00-0055-722E* ☾ *Ellie*
> *Themed* ☾ * A Cat Themed Town with Color theme Houses* More Info
> ☾ *Bunifrey* ☾ *5A00-0019-55E9* ☾ *Arlione*
> *Themed* ☾ *A memorial town made in loving memory of my Princess Bun Bun McCloud.* More Info
> ☾ *BWAgency* ☾ *5E00-0013-ADE0* ☾ *White*
> *Themed* ☾ *A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga.* More Info
> 
> *C*
> ☾ *Candilus* ☾ *4A00-004F-2D58* ☾ *Joyius*
> *Fantasy Fairytale Themed* ☾ *Candilus is a beautiful town of fairytales, fantasies, and dreams.* More Info
> ☾ *Charmelo* ☾ *4D00-0010-9D7B* ☾ *SEM*
> *Themed* ☾ *A colorful cast of nautical characters reside in this modern town hidden in a forest.* More Info
> ☾ *Cherish* ☾ *5D00-001F-D38* ☾ *Annette
> Themed* ☾ *All dog villagers/ and special character themed.* More Info
> ☾ *Chocolat* ☾ * 5B00-0011-F739* ☾ *Kia*
> *Themed* ☾ *A town that loves to bake and make sweets.* More Info
> ☾ *Critters* ☾ *5B00-001D-BB45* ☾ *Honey*
> *Themed* ☾ *Characters are all critters/animals with matching themed houses.* More Info
> 
> *D*
> ☾ *Darquil* ☾ *5A00-005C-0DFA* ☾ *Lake*
> *Zen Retreat Town* ☾ *A quiet retreat town complete with a spa.* More Info
> ☾ *Dripple* ☾ *6B00-0010-2F3F* ☾ *Oliver*
> *Forest frog town* ☾ *i only have frogs in my town* More Info
> 
> *E*
> ☾ *Ecruteak* ☾ *6D00-001C-EBE3* ☾ *Ben*
> *Themed* ☾ *A mixed Zen town.* More Info
> ☾ *Eden* ☾ *4B00-0016-678E* ☾ *Lani*
> *Themed* ☾ *A suburban town with modern accents and a rainbow of flowers.* More Info
> ☾ *Elenrast* ☾ *5BOO-00B1-96DE* ☾ *Nenya*
> *Themed* ☾ *Lord of the Rings* More Info
> 
> *F*
> ☾ *Fairview* ☾ *4C00-009A-8F5F* ☾ *Hayden*
> *Splatoon Themed* ☾ *Just another town next to Inkopolis, very modern with a hint of zen (also where the Squid Sisters live!)* More Info
> *Flarris* ☾ *4F00-004A-1420* ☾ *Steven*
> *Modern, Poster Child Theme* ☾ *Animal villagers from the Animal Crossing Movie are living in this town, Animal villagers who have been in tv commercial ads for New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and Amiibo Festival, animals that has the most merchandise.* More Info
> ☾ *Fourside* ☾ *4D00-00A2-05FA* ☾ *Blades*
> *Glorious Perfection* ☾ *The best town you'll ever set foot in.* More Info
> 
> *G*
> ☾ *Gensokyo* ☾ *4D00-0015-27A06* ☾ *Yukari*
> *Themed, Japanese Fantasy* ☾ *Based on the Touhou Project game series.* More Info
> ☾ *Glimmer* ☾ *5A00-0033-5D3F* ☾ *Steven*
> *Themed, Fairy Tale Pop Star* ☾ *My town has all Sanrio villagers living in it, including Chrissy and Francine because they also fit with my town theme.* More Info
> ☾ *Greenway* ☾ *5F00-005D-2A42* ☾ *Mayor Lake*
> *Golf & Country Club* ☾ *Birdie runs the pro-shop while Bogey is our maintenance dude.* More Info
> 
> *H*
> ☾ *Halow'en* ☾ *5F00-0044-D478* ☾ *Synnh*
> *Themed-Halloween* ☾ *A not very scary Halloween town(the scariest thing in this town is Beardo!) * More Info
> ☾ *Hangzhou* ☾ *5D00-00C4-D1D1* ☾ *Mei
> Themed* ☾ *Chinese Zodiac* More Info
> ☾ *Hateno* ☾ *5F00-0058-4AC5* ☾ *Link*
> *Themed* ☾ *Legend of Zelda Breath Of The Wild theme town agriculture, lots of crops, farms, even a horse stable.* More Info
> ☾ *Holiday* ☾ *5E00-0032-C142* ☾ *Mary*
> *Themed, Mary Poppins* ☾ *A jolly town designed for the movie Mary Poppins.* More Info
> *Houston* ☾ *4C00-0017-8507* ☾ *Collin*
> ☾ *Japanese Themed* ☾ *Animal Crossing Conquest, the villagers are clustered in allies, come enjoy the Japanese War-Era* More Info
> ☾ *Humongou* ☾ *5F00-002A-8E5C* ☾ *PajamaSa*
> *Themed* ☾ *Humongous Entertainment Town based on the old classic PC games such as Putt-Putt, Freddi Fish, Pajama Sam, and Spy Fox.* More Info
> ☾ *Hush* ☾ *7F00-009E-E479* ☾ *serenity*
> *calm winter town* ☾ *a peaceful winter town to wander around.* More Info
> 
> *I*
> 
> *J*
> 
> *K*
> 
> *L*
> ☾ *Luna* ☾ *4B00-0070-C361* ☾ *Mayor Stella*
> *Themed* ☾ *A magical, flower-filled town inhabited by mysterious mermaids.* More Info
> 
> *M*
> ☾ *McDonald* ☾ *4D00-0043-2464* ☾ *Ronald*
> *Food themed town, based on McDonald Land* ☾ *All of my villagers are food themed, also characters who are friends of Ronald McDonald such as Hamburgler, Birdie, and Grimace.* More Info
> ☾ *Mekong* ☾ *4C00-00A8-EA29* ☾ *Minh*
> *Themed* ☾ *Vietnamese Asian Zen theme town, mostly based on the Mekong River.* More Info
> ☾ *Melody☆* ☾ *5E00-0016-1B80 * ☾ *Xeregha*
> *Themed* ☾ *Pretty pink magical girl themed village!* More Info
> ☾ *Meowtown* ☾ *4D00-0045-237C* ☾ *Luna*
> *Modern* ☾ *Modern, very organized, and lots of trees.* More Info
> ☾ *Meridale* ☾ *5C00-0083-6D40* ☾ *Maili*
> *Themed* ☾ *A city located next to the beach.* More Info
> ☾ *Merry* ☾ *4D00-0022-8818* ☾ *Kevin*
> *Themed, Home Alone/Christmas* ☾ *Based off movies Home Alone and Home Alone 2.* More Info
> 
> *N*
> ☾ *namek* ☾ *5E00-0086-E057* ☾ *shenron*
> *a simple, country town based off of peaches* ☾ *a sleepy little town filled with friendly neighbors and a bit of a japanese flair.* More Info
> ☾ *Nemuri* ☾ *4F00-00B9-81BC* ☾ *Aster* ☾
> *Themed, Single Species* ☾ *A fairly tale town from a little girl's dreams.* More Info
> ☾ *New Oak* ☾ *6D00-0021-BE3C* ☾ *Mark
> Themed* ☾ *Feel as one with Zen.* More Info
> ☾ *NewVegas* ☾ *4D00-0078-C64A* ☾ *Jenny
> Game Themed* ☾ *A Fallout: New Vegas themed town.* More Info
> ☾ *Nowhere* ☾ *5A00-008A-7C62* ☾ *Kitsey*
> *Themed* ☾ *A Bioshock-inspired town* More Info
> 
> *O*
> ☾ *Olympus* ☾ *5D00-0054-FFF3* ☾ *Aris*
> *Modern/Port/Nautical* ☾ *Loosely based on Greek mythology, it's meant to be Poseidon's corner of Olympus.* More Info
> ☾ *Ophylix* ☾ *4F00-002E-576B* ☾ *Phoebe
> Royal Fairy-tale Garden* ☾ *A very pretty town with lots of cute villagers and flowers.* More Info
> ☾ *Orvalho* ☾ *5C00-001C-CB07* ☾ *Felipe*
> *Tropical* ☾ *I've tried creating a tropical-ish town (except for choice of villagers) and would love some feedback.* More Info
> 
> *P*
> 
> *Q*
> 
> *R*
> ☾ *Ragequit* ☾ *4F00-001D-A970* ☾ *Tanner*
> *Themed, Various* ☾ *Westworld, Halloween, and Adventure houses.* More Info
> ☾ *Rainfall * ☾ *4A00-0026-09D4* ☾ *Willow*
> *Themed, Garden/Water* ☾ *A lovely little traditional town kept with real seasons centered around nature and water including decorated villager homes and elegant landscaping.* More Info
> ☾ *Rhiminee* ☾ *5C00-009F-FC49* ☾ *Lain*
> *Themed* ☾ *Come visit dreamy Rhiminee, a tribute based on the movies of Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli!* More Info
> 
> *S*
> ☾ *Seoul* ☾ *4A00-00AF-61DE* ☾ *Min*
> *Themed* ☾ *An all cat town with a garden center and cruise ship.* More Info
> ☾ *Spirit* ☾ *4A00-0033-97BA* ☾ *Alrinia*
> *Medieval Themed* ☾ *A Medieval Themed town that includes houses and villagers to fit the period.* More Info
> ☾ *Stardew* ☾ *4D00-0080-DE0F* ☾ *Jennifer*
> *Game Themed* ☾ *A Stardew Valley inspired farm town.* More Info
> ☾ *Starling* ☾ *4C00-004B-A7C7* ☾ *Harmony*
> *Superhero* ☾ *Set on a somber night. Has aspects of DC and Marvel, with my own ideas thrown in of course!* More Info
> ☾ *SUGAR* ☾ *5F00-0020-4DGF* ☾ *Amanda*
> *Themed, Winter* ☾ *Sugar is a calm and sweet town in a middle of the Winter.* More Info
> ☾ *Sundrive* ☾ *7C00-007E-891F* ☾ *Mayor Luann*
> *Themed (Modern)* ☾ *A sunny little suburban neighbourhood defended by superheroes* More Info
> ☾ *Sunshine.* ☾ *4B00-0033-F3D2* ☾ *Rainbow*
> *Themed* ☾ *A retro cartoon themed town.* More Info
> 
> *T*
> ☾ *Tears* ☾ *5E00 - 003A -90DA* ☾ *Zero*
> *Themed* ☾ *A lost forest.* More Info
> 
> *U*
> 
> *V*
> ☾ *Vinetown* ☾ *5B00-000F-78EB* ☾ *Vlinny
> Winter, Vinesauce* ☾ *“Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream……”* More Info
> ☾ *Vista* ☾ *5E00-0011-4E6E* ☾ *Kia*
> *Themed* ☾ *A Japanese style town set in the spring.* More Info
> 
> *W*
> ☾ *Wish* ☾ *5E00-006E-1162* ☾ *Lavender*
> *Wish Themed* ☾ *A whimsical, wish-themed town set during a meteor shower.* More Info
> ☾ *Wornhill* ☾ *6D00-001F-AB40* ☾ *Beta*
> *Themed, Desolate Village* ☾ *A little and lonely village.* More Info
> 
> *X*
> 
> *Y*
> 
> *Z*
> ☾ *Za Zoo* ☾ *4C00-0069-3D88* ☾ *MayorLake*
> *It's a zoo!* ☾ *Complete with animal enclosures, an Animal Science Centre and Ice Cream shop.* More Info



Hi Chicha, I'm Jade  
Thank you for all of your hard work for this list; it's very useful~! 
I'm sorry to be a pain :'p but my town name is not bold because of a small error with the brackets. My ocd made me say something lol thank you for adding me to the list though! I'm happy to be included~


Also, everybody's screenshots are very nice to look at.


----------



## Chicha

mountaintear said:


> Hi Chicha, I'm Jade
> Thank you for all of your hard work for this list; it's very useful~!
> I'm sorry to be a pain :'p but my town name is not bold because of a small error with the brackets. My ocd made me say something lol thank you for adding me to the list though! I'm happy to be included~
> 
> 
> Also, everybody's screenshots are very nice to look at.



No worries, dear, got you covered! Fixed as requested!


----------



## michealsmells

*PixelsV2* ☾ *4A00-005D-59BB* ☾ *Mayor DeAnne*
*Themed* ☾ *A meadowy down set moving down a mountain.*
*More Info* Still a massive work in progress! I would love tips!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

It's finally time to add my 2nd town 
*Startown* ☾ *6C00-00BF-ADC6* ☾ *Emily* 
*Themed* ☾ *A night time/star themed town in which you can enjoy a meteor shower*
*More Info* Meet Emily, a stargazer and the mayor of the town. Jack, an avid collector of shiny furniture who decided to settle down in Startown to showcase his amazing collection, who also owns an arcade and a convenience store. And Luna, owner of a space themed cafe, and the mayor's best friend. There are a few unfinished rooms as I write this, but they will be filled up soon. I have had less than 5 dream visitors at the moment, so I would love people to visit!


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added, thank you for waiting! The forum servers were down for me the past few days x_x


----------



## Bluebellie

*Achrome* ☾ * 5D00-00D0-3E9F * ☾ *Onyx* 
*Creepy Cute* ☾ *A very Gothic inspired town with lots of morbid humor.*
*More info* The town is named Achrome...as in no color. The overall town has a very limited color pallet, as do the villagers and the characters. My post with more detail:  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?444952-What-do-you-guys-think-of-my-town.


----------



## Chicha

Bluebellie said:


> *Achrome* ☾ * 5D00-00D0-3E9F * ☾ *Onyx*
> *Creepy Cute* ☾ *A very Gothic inspired town with lots of morbid humor.*
> *More info* The town is named Achrome...as in no color. The overall town has a very limited color pallet, as do the villagers and the characters. My post with more detail:  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?444952-What-do-you-guys-think-of-my-town.



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## michealsmells

*PixelsV2* ☾ *4A00-005D-59BB* ☾ *DeAnne* 
*Themed Town/Meadow* ☾ *A colorful town full of diverse characters and colors of flowers.*
*More Info* PixelsV2 is a kind-of remake of my original ACNL town simply called Pixels. After that copy broke, I wanted to make the same town but different, now coming at it with a full-of-life approach of flowers and jazz. Hope y'all like it!


----------



## Chicha

toastybreads said:


> *PixelsV2* ☾ *4A00-005D-59BB* ☾ *DeAnne*
> *Themed Town/Meadow* ☾ *A colorful town full of diverse characters and colors of flowers.*
> *More Info* PixelsV2 is a kind-of remake of my original ACNL town simply called Pixels. After that copy broke, I wanted to make the same town but different, now coming at it with a full-of-life approach of flowers and jazz. Hope y'all like it!



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## Dracule

*Nugget* ☾ *5F00-00D4-F05D* ☾ *Sen* 
*Dreamy Forest-themed Town* ☾ *A hazy, little modern-esque town enveloped within a brightly green forest and set amidst the hums of rain during the late spring season.*
*More Info:* Still a W.I.P, especially the beach; I haven't really done anything with it yet. My PWPs are simple because I'm too lazy to farm for them (haha). Other than that, everything else is really nicely placed. I have my mayor's house, a bathhouse (more modern than Komorebi's bathhouse), a little flower research tent, and a schoolhouse. This town is originally my sister's, but I took it over and spruced it up for her (I mostly play on it anyways).


----------



## Sara?

Heloowie everyone, 

hope you are having a great day, im leaving my dream town code 6D00-00CB-019C in case any one you want to go :?3, if you end up going you out tell me if u liked it or not !
Its not really done yet, but im doing like a maybe Japanese, foresty, flowery arranged type of place with little few secret lovely ( or so i think at least lol ) places hihihi, plus i left a view toys for the dreamers hihi

-> Although my town is still not done, so forgive me, if some spots don't look wonderful yet hihihi 


Upsa just realized this is the correct format right ?

Olympus ☾ 6D00-00CB-019C  ☾ Lucia  
 Forest-themed Town ☾ A hazy, little Japanese town with many little sweet details such as a little park to drink coffee  or to sit down and talk with your friends, a little forest-romantic little hidden area to sit near the wishing well, the bonfire near the for late night parties haha 
*town is still under construction and development* keep toned


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! Thank you both for waiting! <3


----------



## AccfSally

Have another town. 

*Flora* ☾ *5F00-008C-E307* ☾ *Lily* 
*Non themed* ☾ *Just a random town with a bit of a modern feel.*
*More Info* Town is currently being worked on.

Update 5/2: Town is now 90% completed.

Update 5/7: The town is completed! Might go back an arrange some things in the houses, but the town itself is done.

*Update: November 2019, the town has been done for a while.*
​


----------



## Chicha

Your town has been added! <3


----------



## StarrySkye3

*I have made a new town of Willow since I last posted in this thread.*
*Willow* ☾ *5D00-00D4-E214* ☾ *Sophie* 
*Colorful* ☾ *Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers. *
*More Info* I made this town to represent all of the things I love about the game. I didn't go with a specific theme so I could just have fun with it. I am very pleased with the result! I worked hard to make dirt paths and bred/collected lots of flowers. The houses will have some work done to them as time goes on, but there are some great rooms to check out (I love my underground Tiki bar!)  and I just had to get the address up during this beautiful orange sunset I had. Enjoy lots of treats and have fun exploring cute areas around the town!


----------



## Sara?

Jon_Snow said:


> I guess I'm not being added. ?



I just Saw your town ! ( and i also fallow games of thrones, so it was great to see john snow live lol) 
I loved the natural paths of your town, look sooo just cute and natural haha, I also have to say i saw chelsay and it was funny cause she was like " i would love to show u around, but im too tired to, sorry *Lord Snow*" look made my day !
keep the hard work !


----------



## Dracule

SophieLeaf said:


> *I have made a new town of Willow since I last posted in this thread.*
> *Willow* ☾ *5D00-00D4-E214* ☾ *Sophie*
> *Colorful* ☾ *Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers. *
> *More Info* I made this town to represent all of the things I love about the game. I didn't go with a specific theme so I could just have fun with it. I am very pleased with the result! I worked hard to make dirt paths and bred/collected lots of flowers. The houses will have some work done to them as time goes on, but there are some great rooms to check out (I love my underground Tiki bar!)  and I just had to get the address up during this beautiful orange sunset I had. Enjoy lots of treats and have fun exploring cute areas around the town!
> View attachment 215266
> View attachment 215267
> View attachment 215268
> View attachment 215269



Whoa, I?ll definitely be checking out your town. It looks so pretty just based off the handful of screenshots. *o*


----------



## Chicha

SophieLeaf said:


> *I have made a new town of Willow since I last posted in this thread.*
> *Willow* ☾ *5D00-00D4-E214* ☾ *Sophie*
> *Colorful* ☾ *Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers. *
> *More Info* I made this town to represent all of the things I love about the game. I didn't go with a specific theme so I could just have fun with it. I am very pleased with the result! I worked hard to make dirt paths and bred/collected lots of flowers. The houses will have some work done to them as time goes on, but there are some great rooms to check out (I love my underground Tiki bar!)  and I just had to get the address up during this beautiful orange sunset I had. Enjoy lots of treats and have fun exploring cute areas around the town!
> View attachment 215266
> View attachment 215267
> View attachment 215268
> View attachment 215269



Hi there, would you like to keep your old town's DA listed? I've added the new one in the meantime.


----------



## Psicat

Campus ☾ 4F00-00D4-6DB4 ☾ Jennifer
College Themed ☾ A small university campus town with an administration building, academic building, library, and residence hall.


----------



## Chicha

Psicat said:


> Campus ☾ 4F00-00D4-6DB4 ☾ Jennifer
> College Themed ☾ A small university campus town with an administration building, academic building, library, and residence hall.



Your town has been added!


----------



## StarrySkye3

Chicha said:


> Hi there, would you like to keep your old town's DA listed? I've added the new one in the meantime.



Thank you! I have the old one saved for my records so I don't mind if you delete it.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Double post


----------



## Chicha

SophieLeaf said:


> Thank you! I have the old one saved for my records so I don't mind if you delete it.



Alrighty! I'll get rid of the old one. <3


----------



## Sara?

Dream  updated  ( town called Olympus, look me up in the list and do let me know what u thought about it, although, its not really finished yet ) hope u like it and have fun

- - - Post Merge - - -

tonight i dreamed of ☾ Ophylix ☾, it was such a sweet and harmonious summerly dream <3 very relaxing, i really liked it, the major clearly worked a lot on her town !!!! btw my favorite house was  the one from Phoebe although the one from Violet was very creative !!!
overall like it !


----------



## Locokoko182

Town: Essentia
DA: 5A00-00A6-D216
A non-themed perfect town filled to the brim with flowers. Not finished yet but still fun to look in (two finished houses, a third that’s decent sized)


----------



## mountaintear

Hello, I need to update my dream address which is located under themed towns called ?Apacheta? ��
The new DA is: 5B00-00C9-51C2
You can go ahead and delete the older one, I have it saved. Thank you


----------



## Chicha

Locokoko182 said:


> Town: Essentia
> DA: 5A00-00A6-D216
> A non-themed perfect town filled to the brim with flowers. Not finished yet but still fun to look in (two finished houses, a third that’s decent sized)



Hi there, do you mind editing your post to include your mayor's name so I can add it? Thank you! ;v;



mountaintear said:


> Hello, I need to update my dream address which is located under themed towns called “Apacheta” ��
> The new DA is: 5B00-00C9-51C2
> You can go ahead and delete the older one, I have it saved. Thank you



Done, as requested! Thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## Locokoko182

Chicha said:


> Hi there, do you mind editing your post to include your mayor's name so I can add it? Thank you! ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Done, as requested! Thanks for waiting! <3




Sorry!
Mayor: Sarah
DA: 5A00-00A6-D216
Essentia is a non-themed town with a perfect town rating, filled to the brim with flowers. Has two finished houses, and a third that’s still sizeable. Updating all the time, so come back and see it whenever you’d like!


----------



## Laureline

SophieLeaf said:


> *I have made a new town of Willow since I last posted in this thread.*
> *Willow* ☾ *5D00-00D4-E214* ☾ *Sophie*
> *Colorful* ☾ *Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers. *
> *More Info* I made this town to represent all of the things I love about the game. I didn't go with a specific theme so I could just have fun with it. I am very pleased with the result! I worked hard to make dirt paths and bred/collected lots of flowers. The houses will have some work done to them as time goes on, but there are some great rooms to check out (I love my underground Tiki bar!)  and I just had to get the address up during this beautiful orange sunset I had. Enjoy lots of treats and have fun exploring cute areas around the town!
> View attachment 215266
> View attachment 215267
> View attachment 215268
> View attachment 215269


Just visited and wow! I'm in awe of just how beautiful and well done it is. I never thought violets were a pretty flower until I saw it in your town.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

The town of Willow...is beautiful.


----------



## Chicha

Locokoko182 said:


> Sorry!
> Mayor: Sarah
> DA: 5A00-00A6-D216
> Essentia is a non-themed town with a perfect town rating, filled to the brim with flowers. Has two finished houses, and a third that’s still sizeable. Updating all the time, so come back and see it whenever you’d like!



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting! ;v;


----------



## Loriii

Okay, for some reason my dream address changed so I updated my (previous) post.

It is under "Non-Themed Towns"
Mayor Name: Roel
Town Name: Sniflwuf
New Dream Address: *5F00-00DD-13DB*

Please ^^ Thank you so much


----------



## Stefanos Morfonios

Hello please somebody visit to rate my town's Dream , only a few people visit me, and well these days i have *0* friends in game :/ and it's so boring !!! My town's Dream is not that bad , i guess!!!

*Dream Town Address* : 6F00-000F-59AD
Mayor : _Steven_
Town's name : Dream
Theme : Nothing
Visitors so far : 25

Hope that someone will see my post and visit, to see the houses the town overall. And hope that person will have fun ^^


----------



## Chicha

master.leor said:


> Okay, for some reason my dream address changed so I updated my (previous) post.
> 
> It is under "Non-Themed Towns"
> Mayor Name: Roel
> Town Name: Sniflwuf
> New Dream Address: *5F00-00DD-13DB*
> 
> Please ^^ Thank you so much



New dream address updated as requested!



Stefanos Morfonios said:


> Hello please somebody visit to rate my town's Dream , only a few people visit me, and well these days i have *0* friends in game :/ and it's so boring !!! My town's Dream is not that bad , i guess!!!
> 
> *Dream Town Address* : 6F00-000F-59AD
> Mayor : _Steven_
> Town's name : Dream
> Theme : Nothing
> Visitors so far : 25
> 
> Hope that someone will see my post and visit, to see the houses the town overall. And hope that person will have fun ^^



Hi! Do you mind using the form on the first post, please? I’d love to add it but don’t have enough information.


----------



## Stefanos Morfonios

Town : *Dream* ☾*6F00-000F-59AD* ☾ Mayor : *Steven*
Non-themed : ☾ *An avarage town i guess.* Since April 21st 2015
More info: *4 houses with all rooms and themed * , many tre...sorry * I got nothing*...But i hope i wont dissapoint any  visitors and they will like it...


 I am not good at praising my town.   Good or abysmal it's up to visitors.


I hope it's better now and gives more info.


----------



## Chicha

Stefanos Morfonios said:


> Town : *Dream* ☾*6F00-000F-59AD* ☾ Mayor : *Steven*
> Non-themed : ☾ *An avarage town i guess.* Since April 21st 2015
> More info: *4 houses with all rooms and themed * , many tre...sorry * I got nothing*...But i hope i wont dissapoint any  visitors and they will like it...
> 
> 
> I am not good at praising my town.   Good or abysmal it's up to visitors.
> 
> 
> I hope it's better now and gives more info.



Yep, that's fine! Your town has been added! <3


----------



## StarrySkye3

Ably.Saucey said:


> The town of Willow...is beautiful.





Lykaios said:


> Just visited and wow! I'm in awe of just how beautiful and well done it is. I never thought violets were a pretty flower until I saw it in your town.



Thank you both for visiting and for the kind words! I am so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Twisk

*Cit?lune* ☾ *4F00-001F-F5E6* ☾ *Estel* 
*Themed* ☾ *Fairytale*
*More Info* A city of the setting sun & rising moon


Spoiler



Be sure to meet Estel, the leader of Cit?lune who uses the moon as her royal house symbol. Enjoy the peace and tranquility, nature conservation, and public services that she offers in her moon castle, and in the moon side of town she has msot influence over. Also of importance in Cit?lune is Lyra, from a rival royal family whose power has waxed and waned over time, and uses the sun as her royal house symbol. Visit the ballroom and performance & dining halls in her sun castle, and take in the extravagance she has given to the city-like sun side of town she has most influence over. As you wander, you may also come across a lonely, benign witch who lives in Cit?lune's enchanted woodland, a tavern by the sea for travelers to spend the night, and Cit?lune's citizens, each with their own professions and loyalties to the influential leaders of the city.


----------



## ravenblue

*Ravena* ☾ *4C00-00E3-5D53* ☾ *Iris*
*Themed* ☾ *Colorful garden*
*More Info* A colorful garden town featuring a zen garden, a pyramid and sphinx, a moai statue, and clearly marked pathways with more to discover. The mayor's house is a quaint little home filled with her favorite hobbies, while the villager house interiors are less stylish and more "went wild at the flea market" design. The outdoor landscaping is complete, though I continue to upgrade villager house interiors. No hacks were used, all paths and original clothing were designed by me, and the town was set up before I knew about plot resetting (so it has an organic go-with-the-flow feel). Still a work in progress, and I hope to update over time as I continue working in my town. Thanks for dreaming with me and please enjoy the clothing and little presents I've laid out for your journey.


----------



## Sophie23

Tomoeda ☾ 7C00-00DD-E028 ☾ Sakura 
A Studio Ghibli themed town ☾ Come visit dreamy Tomoeda, a tribute on the movies of  Studio Ghibli!
Each house and resident represents on of three  movies: Spirited Away, My Neighbour Totoro , Kiki's Delivery Service. There are also many other themed areas around town including Totoro's bus stop,  and more!!I hope you enjoy exploring my town as much as I enjoyed creating it! <3


----------



## Chicha

Ahh, so sorry for the delayed response, everyone! It's been a crazy past month. Anyway, all three towns above have been added. Thanks for your patience! ;v;


----------



## Miii

*Glendale* ☾ *4E00-0069-F5E0* ☾ *Devon c:* 
*Zen/ forest themed and hack free.* ☾ *Four year old heavily landscaped black, white and green town with almost no empty space.*
*Nearly complete, only missing a few jacob's ladders and one dreamie.* Town is covered in Black cosmos, black roses, white carnations, jacob's ladders and clovers. All designs in the town are my own. Villagers are Kabuki, Mitzi, Tom, Shari, Marshal, Pecan, Fauna, Avery, Genji and Dierdra (who I plan on moving out and replacing with Jeremiah). Houses are nearly finished as well.


----------



## Chicha

Miii said:


> *Glendale* ☾ *4E00-0069-F5E0* ☾ *Devon c:*
> *Zen/ forest themed and hack free.* ☾ *Four year old heavily landscaped black, white and green town with almost no empty space.*
> *Nearly complete, only missing a few jacob's ladders and one dreamie.* Town is covered in Black cosmos, black roses, white carnations, jacob's ladders and clovers. All designs in the town are my own. Villagers are Kabuki, Mitzi, Tom, Shari, Marshal, Pecan, Fauna, Avery, Genji and Dierdra (who I plan on moving out and replacing with Jeremiah). Houses are nearly finished as well.



Updated with new info, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mayor Kera

My DA is in my signature. I've put a lot of work into Clover. It began as a Japanese forest town, but now it's a pastel pink town. My house has an arcade in the basement. Most of my villagers are pink or blue (and most of those are pastel) or otherwise colorful. I use a lot of illuminated PWPs. Please come and visit if you're interested! I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## Rainyks

gone


----------



## KatPancake

I finally made a dream address for Pancake: 4E00-00E7-7334

I'm not really going for a particular theme atm but I'm wanting to show off my first town!


----------



## GrilledCheeseBb

*Boop* ☾ *6C00-00C0-8B04* ☾ *Taylor* 
*Non-themed town* ☾ *Working my way up to a cats only town!*


----------



## pinkbunny

*Solace* ☾ *7F00-00DF-E81C* ☾ *Em* 
*Fairytale/Colour Town <3* ☾ *A cute fairytale town with mostly pink, purple, white and some orange hyrbrids!*
*More Info* Not quite finished yet but I'm getting there!! Really happy with how it's coming to turn out. Needs more work on the other player houses though.


----------



## Chicha

Mayor Kera said:


> My DA is in my signature. I've put a lot of work into Clover. It began as a Japanese forest town, but now it's a pastel pink town. My house has an arcade in the basement. Most of my villagers are pink or blue (and most of those are pastel) or otherwise colorful. I use a lot of illuminated PWPs. Please come and visit if you're interested! I'd love to know what you think of it.





KatPancake said:


> I finally made a dream address for Pancake: 4E00-00E7-7334
> 
> I'm not really going for a particular theme atm but I'm wanting to show off my first town!



Hello to you both, do you mind editing your post (or make a new one, whatever's easier) with the form on the first post, please? Thank you! ;v;

Everyone else has been added. Thanks for your patience! <3


----------



## Mayor Kera

Chicha said:


> Hello to you both, do you mind editing your post (or make a new one, whatever's easier) with the form on the first post, please? Thank you! ;v;
> 
> Everyone else has been added. Thanks for your patience! <3



*Clover* ☾ *5A00-0016-2EC9* ☾ *Kera* 
*Pastel/Colorful* ☾ *Clover is a pastel pink and white town with many pink and blue villagers, an arcade in my basement, and illuminated pwps.*

Sorry about that!


----------



## simfan96

Mayor Kera said:


> *Clover* ☾ *5A00-0016-2EC9* ☾ *Kera*
> *Pastel/Colorful* ☾ *Clover is a pastel pink and white town with many pink and blue villagers, an arcade in my basement, and illuminated pwps.*
> 
> Sorry about that!



I just visited your town, and it was beautiful! I loved the pathways you had, the great villager selection (some of my favorite villagers in the game were there!), and the way your house was decorated! (That giant teddy bear in the Lovely room, and the refurbished Rococo set in the main room was really awesome!) How long have you worked on this town? I can tell you worked very hard on it!  Amazing job!


----------



## Mayor Kera

simfan96 said:


> I just visited your town, and it was beautiful! I loved the pathways you had, the great villager selection (some of my favorite villagers in the game were there!), and the way your house was decorated! (That giant teddy bear in the Lovely room, and the refurbished Rococo set in the main room was really awesome!) How long have you worked on this town? I can tell you worked very hard on it!  Amazing job!



Aww, thank you so much! C: I'm so glad you enjoyed the visit! Clover has been around since November of 2016.


----------



## Chicha

Mayor Kera said:


> *Clover* ☾ *5A00-0016-2EC9* ☾ *Kera*
> *Pastel/Colorful* ☾ *Clover is a pastel pink and white town with many pink and blue villagers, an arcade in my basement, and illuminated pwps.*
> 
> Sorry about that!



Your town has been added! Thanks for waiting! <3


----------



## purple_vixen

*Area X* ☾ *7A00-00E5-44FA* ☾ *Vix* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *Friendly town, work in progress. *


----------



## Chicha

purple_vixen said:


> *Area X* ☾ *7A00-00E5-44FA* ☾ *Vix*
> *Non-themed* ☾ *Friendly town, work in progress. *



Your town has been added, thank you for waiting! <3

Updates will be a little slower this week but I'll try to check back as much as I can.


----------



## steven310250

Gormott
 Dream Address: 5E00-00EB-BA78
 Mayor Nia
Xenoblade Chronicles 2 theme town
 Town based off of Gormott Province Torigoth in Xenoblade Chronicles 2. All Villagers are Feline, resembling that to the Gormotti citizens. Nia's house is a resting inn for weary travelers. There's also Tora and Poppi's house. I made the house interior design as close to that of the Xenoblade Chronicles 2 game. There's even a Mor Ardain training camp. You'll bump into Captain Padraig. 
*More Info* Optional. Feel free to talk about your town in detail.
Images are welcome! I will only copy/paste the first 2 lines but I will
link to your post so others can find it for more info.


----------



## Euphy

Litheon ☾ 6B00-00EA-61DD ☾ Euphemia
Non-themed ☾ A well manicured garden town with a little bit of forest feel.


----------



## dizzy bone

Euphy said:


> Litheon ☾ 6B00-00EA-61DD ☾ Euphemia
> Non-themed ☾ A well manicured garden town with a little bit of forest feel.



Your town is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Euphy

dizzy bone said:


> Your town is absolutely stunning!


I'm glad you like it  iirc I visited your town before, I loved it. Especially the way you decorated the houses and your basement workshop was very creative


----------



## MayorQuinn

*Purrbell* ☾ *5B00-00ED-3BB4* ☾ *Quinn* 
*Cat Themed* ☾ *A Cat’s Paradise! Purrbell is a flower-filled fairytale town best fit for felines*


----------



## alienn

*Nebula* ☾ *5E00-00EF-9D55* ☾ *Alien* 
*Space theme* ☾ *Nebula is space themed with a bunch of blue/black/purple roses and hydrangea bushes. Also currently w.i.p.*

*My town is still w.i.p so there's still a lot of things that I still haven't finished yet. I also just planted a bunch of trees today so they're still only saplings *


----------



## chet_manley

Do you get rewards for having people visit via Dream Address? 

I am still working through my town and it is steadily growing. My hybrid game is weak and my townsfolk are lame. So with that glowing set-up, check it out here: 
5D00-00EB-F1DC

Cheers!

_____

Clearly I didn't read the first post. Probably no one should come to my town.


----------



## Bosmer

*Narnia *☾ *6C00-00F5-D279* ☾ *Jo* ☾ *A relaxing town with colourful flowers*

My town is non-themed and is still under construction, but any suggestions is welcome!


----------



## Mayor-Merp

Hey everyone! I'm finally feeling like my town is ready to show off, and so I would like to invite anyone to visit Arcadia in a dream. It is a peaceful town with cedar forests, and many fountains and zen additions. 

DA: 5C00-00F1-9F3A

It's not 100% done yet, but let me know what you think.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

*Qwertt* ☾ *4C00-00F3-5DFD* ☾ *Charlie* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *A serene town with a touch of blue and a mixture of both classic and mordern.*
*More Info*
What used to be an old-timey medieval town, was revamped by the new mayor of Qwertt. The re-established town now boasts modern amenities, yet still staying true to the town’s historic feel. The mayor created the brick paths in town, through his vision to make the visitors feel the tranquility. The other residents of the town are the Mayor’s siblings. For his new home, the Mayor restored the town white castle located near the bridge. The white castle includes 2 bedroom, a spa, and the essential kitchen & dining area. It was rumored that the Mayor has a basement where he spends most of his time snacking away or working out to show the resident jock Lyman he’s not the only strong man in town. The Mayor’s assitant, Isabelle, also has her room in the left wing of the castle. The Mayor insists for her to get some rest, but the work-a-holic assistant continues to do her work anyway.

Still very much a working progress. But by posting this, I hope people would see what I’m currently working on and would love to hear some thoughts.

The bottom right part of the town is pretty much a place for growing hybrids, which I’m still working on. I uploaded this during the last day of Hydrangeas blooming season, but forced me to upload it with rain. I will update this soon. Hopefully, the weather cooperates with me.


----------



## Berrymia

Hi guys I highly recommended you to visit the following Japanese town:

3B00 005F 7B26

It’s a super creative outdoor/ Forrest/ Farm themed town. The villagers are all wolfs. I loved seeing the 4 houses.
Also, they did such a good job with patterns and PWP. Good for getting some inspirations


----------



## Tri

Can anyone look over my (incompletely landscaped) dream town and give recommendations on PWPs/villagers/improving the pathing? It has a lowkey chess theme with mostly purple, yellow and white flowers in crossing patterns.
(Uploaded for current version's sake, final upload will be 6am)

Things I like:
-I lucked out on the map and villager placement (except for Cube moving right next to the Campsite and making it look like a slum).
-Most of the top part of the map is solid, except it can be hard to see the small park with orange flowers directly below the plaza
-The bottom left corner of the main town...It feels so large and pleasant <3

Things I need help with:
-I leave some areas pathless (eg the path behind the Roost with turbines and the reset center, the apple and cherry orchard near the campite) to invoke that they are out of the way and have more natural PWPs, but this has the effect of making the map feel small and hard to walk around in. I want to figure out ways to guide your eye to the rest of the map without relying on patterns.
-Part of the problem is that the path I made is very unnatural and attention grabbing, but fits the town theme to a T. What do you think about it?
-Is the flower clock garden nice or does it cut up the path and town coherency too much?
-Should I replace Stonehenge?


----------



## SubterraneanStars

Delta X ( 5A00-0013-0263 ( Rayquaza ( Non-themed ( I try to organize flowers and trees by type,so there are spots with flowers and trees here and there, instead of them being spread around randomly


----------



## AccfSally

*Ume* ☾ *4A00-00F4-9FD3* ☾ *Kai* 
* Forest* ☾ *A small town covered in bamboo.*
*More Info* Ume is a bamboo forest town.


​


----------



## Dormire

*Somnus* ☾ *5E00-00C7-DF3A* ☾ *Dormire* 
*A flower-filled town. Natural/Nature-y themed.* ☾ *A flowery, cute town with three humans hiding a few secrets.*
*More Info* It has a homage to the Netherlands' tulip flower rows and windmill. Also, the mayor and the town has a related name. (Somnus = Sleep/Dormire = Sleep).


----------



## Bardun

My town is a terrible mess but I've only had one visitor in the 12+ months I've been playing, it would be fun to have some more! Dream address: 6D00-0097-E843


----------



## Lily Mayor

Lily ☾ 7E00-00FC-660E ☾Woodtown
Themed ☾ Kind of a fairy tale/princess themed/forest


----------



## AlexOk

Leafcity ☾ 5F00-0106-7424 ☾ Alex
Themed ☾ A forest in the middle of a colorful city.


----------



## ASubParMayorship

*Gweeter* ☾ 
*5E00-000F-5849* ☾ 
*Kaz* 

*Small town themed* ☾ 
*A little nature-y getaway* ♡

I made this town in the hopes that it would be engaging for dreamers, so I would love to hear feedback regarding that! ^^


----------



## Stone Cold

Town Name: Odin

Dream Address: 7C00-0100-E597

Non-themed. Been adding some pavement patterns in order to make it look better.


----------



## MasterM64

After 1,500+ hours in the making to completion, I would like to add my town to this list for anyone who wants to check it out!  My town is non-hacked and required much planning and work to produce it to the way I envisioned it. My town is designed to be a virtual vacation to get away from the stresses of life. 

*~ PARADISE*
*~ 4F00-00F6-46CA* 
*~ Jared*

*~ Theme:* Nature/Zen/Garden Theme with distinct regions to add a very dynamic/diverse feel to the town!


----------



## Chicha

My deepest apologies for losing track with this thread. The past few months have been a whirlwind.

Thanks for your patience, everyone! Everyone has been added, let me know if I missed ya!


----------



## Lucas4080

*☾ Leston ☾7400-0010-AB8F ☾ Lucas
Non-themed ☾ Mid-Developed town
More Info* Just a regular town with no extravagant Theme or plot, I'm posting this here in hopes of improvement because now it's quite messy and I would like sound feedback of path designs, layouts and possible PWPs areas.


----------



## charlie.sunset

*Sunset* ☾ *6C00-001A-007A* ☾ *Charlie* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *A cutesy town ruled by a doctor and intellectual, a drug dealer and a princess.*
*More Info* The landscaping is still a WIP but the houses are almost finished. Every single corner of this town is meant to be visited and enjoyed by dream visitors.


----------



## Aeikurin

*Solitude* ☾ *5E00-00FF-8FDD* ☾ *Luna* 
*Warm-themed/forest town* ☾ *A quiet, subtly sorrowful town with only red, orange, pink, purple, yellow flowers.*
*More Info* My town is a story town WIP! Solitude has always been peaceful, however, lately black flowers have started to appear in the outer forests of town. Everything is symbolic; all the residents hold secrets.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added! <3


----------



## cat pee

*I hope im doing this right lol*

*Hell* ☾ *4E00-00FB-8000* ☾ *Jamie* 
*Non-themed* ☾ *The town tune is Despacito and the flag is the Communist flag, need I say more?*


----------



## Snowesque

*Flowert* ☾ *5E00-00F6-8277* ☾ *Snow* 
*Forest* ☾ *A dreary place, it's best to stay away.*
*More Info*
I update it whenever I like the weather and outfit changes are monthly.
I sometimes make small interior changes depending on the monthly holidays.


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! Thanks for waiting, guys! <3


----------



## sofieceliza

*Franklin* ☾ *6C00-0076-5155* ☾ *Sofie* 
*Non-themed town* ☾ *Just an average town still under construction*
*Only recently started landscaping and there's still lots to do, but any feedback would be great!*


----------



## Crash

*Kinsale* ☾ *4D00-010F-653A* ☾ *Crash* 
*Semi-Themed* ☾ *Autumn Village*
*More Info* A neatly organized village at sunset, set in early November. Lots of oranges and reds and plenty to explore :')



Spoiler: some screenshots!


















*Igloo* ☾ *4B00-0094-46DD* ☾ *Eira* 
*Semi-Themed* ☾ *Winter/Forest*
*More Info* Wander through a snowy forest on a chilly night. Glowing lights will help lead you to little presents scattered around!



Spoiler: more screenshots!


----------



## seigakaku

Kokiri ☾ 4C00-010F-90AA ☾ Madeline
Forest/Natural ☾ Colorful
It's still a work in progress! I'm always trying to think of room ideas and edit them. The landscaping is about 95% complete.


----------



## DJjeff20

*Mystic ((4E00-00E9-27B6(( Jeff*
Finally recently finished my dream town and I'm pretty proud of it! I hope you enjoy visiting. It's nothing special but I think you'll like it. Some villagers may be subject to change, I'm really loving the welcome amiibo's control over my towns villagers so some may come and go in my town.


----------



## Stella-Io

Moriyo~4C00-00D6-FECB~Kasumi
A magical themed town~Colorful atm but colors will change to purple, yellow, pink and white in the future.
Most of the houses still need work and the town needs some minor landscaping but I'd say its about 70% complete now.


----------



## SpidmFyu80

*Variety* ☾ *7F00-0108-DB7D* ☾ *Spidm* 
*Forest/Flower* ☾ *All kinds of people are welcome*
*Variety is a place for everyone to enjoy. Visit all the different activities, see all the exciting landmarks and chat with the friendly and wonderful villagers!*


----------



## Chicha

DJjeff20 said:


> *Mystic ((4E00-00E9-27B6(( Jeff*
> Finally recently finished my dream town and I'm pretty proud of it! I hope you enjoy visiting. It's nothing special but I think you'll like it.



Hi, could you please edit your post with the form in the first post? I want to add your town but don't have enough info on which section to sort it in. Thank you! 

Everyone else has been added! As always, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Stella-Io

It's so nice seeing my dream included in the list, tyvm!


----------



## witchy

*Lesbos* ☾ *4D00-0117-2544* ☾ *Grace* 
*Forest* ☾ *an overgrown, calm town.*
*More Info* this town is still a wip, but i really appreciate any advice/comments/feedback i get! it is hacked, so keep that in mind before you visit. i have a texture mod that makes the trees/clovers in the fall look a bit different, which is why it may look slightly different when you come visit!


----------



## Stella-Io

I think ppl can only see the mods if they have that stuff, like the stuff to mod, installed in their systems. I've been to plenty of dream towns but I can't see mods cause I have a no hack system.


----------



## Chicha

witchy said:


> *Lesbos* ☾ *4D00-0117-2544* ☾ *Grace*
> *Forest* ☾ *an overgrown, calm town.*
> *More Info* this town is still a wip, but i really appreciate any advice/comments/feedback i get! it is hacked, so keep that in mind before you visit. i have a texture mod that makes the trees/clovers in the fall look a bit different, which is why it may look slightly different when you come visit!



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting!


----------



## Catto

*Floraroma* ☾ *5B00-00EB-25BD* ☾ *Catto* 
*Type of Town* ☾ *A non themed town, with a brown palette, almost completed.*


----------



## RedPanda

*StarTrek* ☾ *5B00-0118-A1E3* ☾ *Jadzia* 
*Themed* ☾ *Come hang out Data, Worf, Jean-Luc, and Jadzia (she moved here for Worf! lol)*
*this is a brand new town. All houses are done, but PW and landscaping is a WIP. Worth it for the houses though!*


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added! Thanks for waiting, all! ;v;


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

*Dream Address: 4F00-0036-717D
Theme: Somewhat Studio Ghibli
Desc: There is a Totoro Sign, a Ponyo flag, and all your favorite pro designs are there!*


----------



## HaJi

☾ Kanagawa ☾ 5C00-010E-BB3C ☾ Mayor HaJi ☾ 

*HELPFUL TERMS: *
Japanese Zen Forest , Forest Winter towns

*FLOWERS:*
Mainland :Red carnations, White carnations, Black roses ,Gold roses
Beach: Pink Carnation and red roses 

*
MEANINGS BEHIND THE FLOWERS:*
Red and white carnations/roses : Red signifies happiness and paired with the white references the red and white found in wedding receptions in Japanese culture. 
Gold roses: Signs of prosperity ! All the once wilting flowers find new life in Kanagawa 
Black roses: Small reminders of the dreary past of Kanagawa but dont fear! the villagers dont see this as a bad thing anymore! 

*SHORT TOWN BLURP:*
 Enjoy the vibrant red carnations and kind villagers in this peaceful historical Zen town!

(( optional c: ))

somewhat of a small reminder that even though bad things happen in out lives we can overcome and prosper!
** For an added experience I recomend grabbing a shovel and looking by some of the major characters homes and important pwp c:
*
LONG-ISH HISTORY BLURP ABOUT TOWN:*
Centures ago an Evil force plagued Kanagawa, Making it impossible to grow even a weed and dried up all but one well. For as long as the the villagers could remember they lived in fear until a woman by the name of Ma came and drove the evil force into hiding! 
Everyone cheered and crowned her Mayor for bringing peace to the little town. Though she except she foretold that one day a Mayor would be born and travel to their humble town to bring a new level of prosperity and comfort for the rest of Kanagawa's days.
Now Kanagawa is a peaceful town overrun by red and white carnations and Lazy villagers, but dont let this fool you, The cranky villagers ( or village elders *wink wink*) Know all about Kanagawa's past and keep it's history alive to all who will listen. On cold nights, they gather around the campfire after a quick stop at the Roost and listen as Fang and Kabuki regale the attendants with tales of The battle of the first Pink Carnation ( bonus points of you can find where it is !) or The Race to the ancient bell! ( Which is to name a few of their favorite tales) 

*THE ( IMPORTANT) PWP AND WHAT THEY MEAN: *
( yanno if you have time )

The Zen Bell 
Was the first ever bell built by Ma to tell the villagers when it was safe to come out of hiding during the early battles! but now it's to tell the Lazy villagers that GaJi's Soup is hot and ready ( try the soup its sopu-er good!... sorry about the pun).

The Geyser 
Oddly enough a few days after Mayor Haji arrived the group just opened up and out popped water! The villagers knew this had to be a sign that the new mayor was the one they've been waiting for!

The Windmill 
First built to make grain but now is solely used to generate electricity for the town's inhabitants!If it's warm enough you can even sit beside it and catch a cool breeze on a hot day.

The Well
Though it is now unused, the well still holds significant historical value to the town as the first source of water during the early years.​


----------



## Alexis

* Dreamy * ☾ * 5D00-011C-6AD5 * ☾ *Mayor Lexi* ☾ * Pastel Aesthetic* ☾ An extremely well organized town adhering to the Pastel Aesthetic~!


----------



## Stella-Io

Pastel town? Gotta visit. I'm thinking of doing some pastel stuff so I need inspo.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Cutie

DA: 4F00-0036-717D

History: Click here

Theme: Studio Ghibli

Dear Stella, I like pastelly towns too!


----------



## Stella-Io

Moriyo, a town embedded with magic.

 Here lives a witch, a baker, a moon temple guardian and a magician with a magic general store



4C00-00D6-FECB

I updated my town of Moriyo again; however, it's still a mess but it is on the season I would like to keep it at.


----------



## Alexis

Stella-Io said:


> Pastel town? Gotta visit. I'm thinking of doing some pastel stuff so I need inspo.



Yep! That's my aesthetic. The town isn't finished yet, but I hope you enjoy it regardless~!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

*★Cutie★* ☾ *4F00-0036-717D* ☾ *♪Molly♪* 
*Ghibli Themed* ☾ *A town paying tribute to Hayao Miyazaki, one of the best animators in Japan.*


----------



## Bosmer

Hi! Narnia's dream address has changed, it's now 6C00-0120-5AC6.


----------



## twin2

*Hogwarts* ☾ *6E00-0120-0616 * ☾ *Draco* *Harry Potter town* ☾ *Each house is based on a Hogwarts house (Slytherin, Gryffindor, Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff).* *Its called Hogwarts and is based on Harry Potter. The mayor is Draco Malfoy, with Neville Longbottom, Luna Lovegood and Newt Scamander living in the town. Its unhacked and I spent a long time path resetting to get my villagers where I wanted them.﻿ * 

 

 

[SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Mayor Kera

Clover has recently been made over as a Japanese town!

5A00 - 0016 - 2EC9


----------



## Chicha

Everyone above has been added and towns have been updated! Please let me know if I've missed anyone!

Happy Holidays, all!


----------



## Mayor Kera

Clover is currently listed as this:

"☾ Clover ☾ 5A00-0016-2EC9 ☾ Kera 
Pastel/Colorful ☾ Clover is a pastel pink and white town with many pink and blue villagers, an arcade in my basement, and illuminated pwps. More Info"

Could you please change it? My theme has changed. :3

☾ Clover ☾ 5A00-0016-2EC9 ☾ Kera 
Japanese/generally Asian inspired ☾ Clover is a woodsy Japanese town with a restaurant and a ninja hideout.


----------



## Chicha

Mayor Kera said:


> Clover is currently listed as this:
> 
> "☾ Clover ☾ 5A00-0016-2EC9 ☾ Kera
> Pastel/Colorful ☾ Clover is a pastel pink and white town with many pink and blue villagers, an arcade in my basement, and illuminated pwps. More Info"
> 
> Could you please change it? My theme has changed. :3
> 
> ☾ Clover ☾ 5A00-0016-2EC9 ☾ Kera
> Japanese/generally Asian inspired ☾ Clover is a woodsy Japanese town with a restaurant and a ninja hideout.



You got it! I placed your town in the Themed section. Lemme know if you'd like me to change anything! <3


----------



## Mayor Kera

Chicha said:


> You got it! I placed your town in the Themed section. Lemme know if you'd like me to change anything! <3



Thank you so much! C:


----------



## Chicha

Mayor Kera said:


> Thank you so much! C:



You’re welcome! Happy New Year!


----------



## Mayor Kera

Chicha said:


> You’re welcome! Happy New Year!



Thanks! You too! :3


----------



## BappieNL

Today is the last day to get those really cute designs I have in the Able shop... So if you do want them, it's your last chance. From tomorrow on I will add new ones.  

Dream Address: 7E00-011C-075F  

Mayor Lizzy...


----------



## Chicha

BappieNL said:


> Today is the last day to get those really cute designs I have in the Able shop... So if you do want them, it's your last chance. From tomorrow on I will add new ones.
> 
> Dream Address: 7E00-011C-075F
> 
> Mayor Lizzy...



Hi there, I’d like to add your town to the list but would need more information to do so. The first post has a format for reference! Thank you!


----------



## Chicha

Hello everyone, I've done a few cosmetic updates to the main posts on the first page. Everyone's town information has been spaced out for easier viewing. The formatting is still the same. I hope this helps you all navigate through towns a lot easier. Let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## Sophie23

Tomoeda is no longer available~ I deleted it and started a new town.


----------



## Sophie23

Town Name Disney  ☾ *Dream Address 6E00-012B-08A2* ☾ *Mayor Name Mickey * 
Type of Town ☾ Disney is a Disney themed town and it’s not hacked.


----------



## Jenni79

Not anything fancy to my town right yet, but I got my Dream Suite, so I have a Dream Address now for BayRidge. 
4F00-012C-58B9


----------



## Sophie23

Actually don’t I restarted my town~ so don’t put Disney on there. Sorry!


----------



## floatingzoo

edit!

*Genovia* ☾ *5E00-0125-05B3* ☾ *Hannah* 
Forest ☾ A rainy town set in spring, slightly based off the artwork in the classic Winnie the Pooh books


----------



## Foreversacredx

Hiya I think I'm at the stage of nearly being complete, I just need to replace a few red flowers but that's all. 
Name:
Town:Chelston
Dream Address: 7A00 00EA 6F02

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hiya I think I'm at the stage of nearly being complete, I just need to replace a few red flowers but that's all. 
Name:
Town:Chelston
Dream Address: 7A00 00EA 6F02


----------



## Elov

My town is nearly finished now. I'm really proud of it so if you do visit please let me know what you think! c:

Town: Oyasumi
Mayor: Melissa
5D00-0132-25A1


----------



## Chicha

Jenni79 said:


> Not anything fancy to my town right yet, but I got my Dream Suite, so I have a Dream Address now for BayRidge.
> 4F00-012C-58B9





Foreversacredx said:


> Hiya I think I'm at the stage of nearly being complete, I just need to replace a few red flowers but that's all.
> Name:
> Town:Chelston
> Dream Address: 7A00 00EA 6F02





Elov said:


> My town is nearly finished now. I'm really proud of it so if you do visit please let me know what you think! c:
> 
> Town: Oyasumi
> Mayor: Melissa
> 5D00-0132-25A1



Hello, can you all edit your posts to fit the format on the first post, please? I'd like to list them down but don't have enough information to do so. Thanks for your patience! ;v;


Everyone else has been added as requested!


----------



## Jenni79

*BayRidge* ☾ *4F00-012C-58B9* ☾ *Jenni79* 
Non-Themed


----------



## Chicha

Jenni79 said:


> *BayRidge* ☾ *4F00-012C-58B9* ☾ *Jenni79*
> Non-Themed



Your town has been added, thanks for waiting!


----------



## Jenni79

Here is info again, I am so sorry, I had to get new codes because my DS messed up and was replaced today. 

*BayRidge* ☾ *4F00-0133-5D92* ☾ *Jenni79* 
Type of Town ☾ Non-Themed


----------



## Chicha

Jenni79 said:


> Here is info again, I am so sorry, I had to get new codes because my DS messed up and was replaced today.
> 
> *BayRidge* ☾ *4F00-0133-5D92* ☾ *Jenni79*
> Type of Town ☾ Non-Themed



No worries, dear! I got you covered! Updated as requested.


----------



## mayor thorn

Please include this in the list. Thank you!

*Moonwood* ☾ *5F00-011E-C68B* ☾ *Mayor Thorn* 
Forest town ☾ A forest/garden town packed with fabulous queer folks and enticing paths.


----------



## Chicha

mayor thorn said:


> Please include this in the list. Thank you!
> 
> *Moonwood* ☾ *5F00-011E-C68B* ☾ *Mayor Thorn*
> Forest town ☾ A forest/garden town packed with fabulous queer folks and enticing paths.



Hi, thanks for waiting! Your town has been added.


----------



## mayor thorn

*Update, please!*

Sorry, my dream address just changed, so here’s my new one! I figure I might as well take the opportunity to write a little more about my town, so here ya go! (Thank you!)

*Moonwood* ☾ *5F00-0137-D8C6* ☾ *Mayor Thorn* 
Magickal Forest-Garden ☾ Old stories & mysterious residents in a fabulously-queer forest town.
*More Info* Moonwood was named for Moonwise the Poet, who grew a living poem from oak trees at this site over 1000 years ago. Moonwise grew their poem in defiance of the rulers, who had declared poetry to belong solely to those of royal blood. Moonwise was executed by fire along with their poem, but local legend says that Moonwood has since attracted those who are lost and those who would die for their art. (It’s real to me, ok? Lol.)

Current residents include a reclusive sorcerer, an escaped princess, & a lost poet who has decided to stay in Moonwood for now. Everyone living in Moonwood is queer, but allies are VERY welcome!


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

After like two YEARSSS... My cozy Forest town is finally finished! 

It is my pride and joy and I've worked so hard on it! Please check it out. 
My characters are my Mayor in her log cabin, Marie Antoinette in her cottage, and Coraline, in the Pink Palace. 

 I also uploaded during a meteor shower! Enjoy! 

Town name: Fogwood
Mayor- Jeanine
Dream address: 4F00-0138-8BA8


----------



## acornavenue

*Moondust* ☾ *5B00-0138-987F* ☾ *Rose* 
Non-Theme ☾ Still working on my town slowly. Would love feedback
*More Info* I just started my town February 28, 2018. I am slowly working on it. Its just till the switch game comes out. I’m trying to love my town but with the paths down I sometimes don’t like it. I would love for feedback. Please leave a post on my profile on what you think and if you just went to visit. Thank you


----------



## mayor thorn

StaleCupcakes17 said:


> After like two YEARSSS... My cozy Forest town is finally finished!
> 
> It is my pride and joy and I've worked so hard on it! Please check it out.
> My characters are my Mayor in her log cabin, Marie Antoinette in her cottage, and Coraline, in the Pink Palace.
> 
> I also uploaded during a meteor shower! Enjoy!
> 
> Town name: Fogwood
> Mayor- Jeanine
> Dream address: 4F00-0138-8BA8



I just visited Fogwood and I loved it! The houses are awesome and I really like the chill, foresty feel of the town. (I hope it?s ok to leave feedback??? If not, sorry!)


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

mayor thorn said:


> I just visited Fogwood and I loved it! The houses are awesome and I really like the chill, foresty feel of the town. (I hope it?s ok to leave feedback??? If not, sorry!)



Omg thank u so much! I love feedback !! I worked on it for so long i definitely appreciate it!!!


----------



## Alexis

*Dreamy* ☾ *5D00-011C-6AD5* ☾ *Lexi* ☾ Pastel Themed ☾ Dreamy is a very organized, beautiful, finally *completed*, and pastel themed town. Please visit! I'm excited to see you there.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns have been added and updated as requested. Thanks for your patience, y'all! <3

And don't worry, you can leave each other feedback. It's very welcome!


----------



## MasterM64

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share that I have updated my dream address recently for anyone who wants to check it out!  I'll be updating it again once the cherry blossoms bloom!


----------



## rynlol

*Alekto* ☾ *4D00-013C-8216* ☾ *Farrah* 
Type of Town ☾ A horror town with a story in the houses and is a tribute to Aika and Hitokui. 
*More Info: my town?s genre is horror, and it?s about a clown and two children who goes missing. You can choose to be a clown or a cop when you wake up. The houses include gore and the town is a big tribute to my two favorite horror towns, Aika and Hitokui. It?s also a reference to John Wayne Gacy and Bozo the clown. *


----------



## Chicha

^Your town has been added!

Feel free to give each other feedback if ya want! <3


----------



## Nenya

*Novaria* ☾ *5C00-01CF-F208* ☾ *Mayor Rafael*
Non-themed ☾ My first New Leaf town, finally completed to my liking!

Thank you, Chicha!


----------



## Chicha

Nenya said:


> *Novaria* ☾ *5C00-0120-479E* ☾ *Mayor Rafael*
> Non-themed ☾ My first New Leaf town, finally completed to my liking!
> 
> Thank you, Chicha!



No problem! Your town has been added!


----------



## AccfSally

*Faebi* ☾ *4B00-013E-5981* ☾ *Kia* 
No theme ☾ A town in the Spring.
*More Info* It's a W.I.P right now, I still have to work with the inside of their houses and outside.
But you can walk around the town and see what I did with it so far.

*Update November 2019: This town has been done for months now.*


​


----------



## Chicha

AccfSally said:


> *Faebi* ☾ *4B00-013E-5981* ☾ *Kia*
> No theme ☾ A town in the Spring.
> *More Info* It's a W.I.P right now, I still have to work with the inside of their houses and outside.
> But you can walk around the town and see what I did with it so far.



Your town has been added! <3


----------



## Bosmer

Hi! My dream address has changed again, this time with falling cherry blossoms. It's 6C00-013E-47D4.


----------



## Chicha

Bosmer said:


> Hi! My dream address has changed again, this time with falling cherry blossoms. It's 6C00-013E-47D4.



Updated as requested!


----------



## LadyDestani

My town is finally complete by my standards and ready to submit!

*Sakura* ☾ *5A00-00AC-E8E9* ☾ *Destani* 
Non-Themed ☾ A partially zen-themed town set on a peaceful evening.

The town is divided into two sections by a winding river.  On one side is the old, zen part of town, lovingly restored to its former glory by the mayor.  On the other side is the residential area, where the villagers live in perfect peace and harmony.


----------



## Chicha

LadyDestani said:


> My town is finally complete by my standards and ready to submit!
> 
> *Sakura* ☾ *5A00-00AC-E8E9* ☾ *Destani*
> Non-Themed ☾ A partially zen-themed town set on a peaceful evening.
> 
> The town is divided into two sections by a winding river.  On one side is the old, zen part of town, lovingly restored to its former glory by the mayor.  On the other side is the residential area, where the villagers live in perfect peace and harmony.



Your town has been added! Thanks for your patience! <3


----------



## LadyDestani

Chicha said:


> Your town has been added! Thanks for your patience! <3



Thank you!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

*Cascades* ☾ *5E00-00F5-60EA* ☾ *Gail* 
Type of Town ☾ Forest
*More Info* A compact forest town that's both Alpine and Tropical!


----------



## Chicha

Ably.Saucey said:


> *Cascades* ☾ *5E00-00F5-60EA* ☾ *Gail*
> Type of Town ☾ Forest
> *More Info* A compact forest town that's both Alpine and Tropical!



Your town's been added, thanks for waiting! ;v;


----------



## Ebraial

Everyone's towns above have been added <3


----------



## Sakuranbo

*トモエダ (Tomoeda) * ☾ *3C00-001D-A94E* ☾ *サクラ (Sakura) * 
Nontheme ☾  WIP Natural paths town set in the sunset of cherry blossom season. 
* More info  * North of the river, many villagers populate the area surrounded by nature and many cedar trees. The southern part of the town, where the mayor lives, is flourishing with cherry blossoms.


----------



## Sakuranbo

I just visited Destani’s town, Sakura, and it was so beautifully designed and calming to walk around. I loved the little residential area with a ‘villagers square’ (?) , I had to take a photo! ^^; sorry for the bad image quality.

View attachment 226580


----------



## LadyDestani

Sakuranbo said:


> I just visited Destani’s town, Sakura, and it was so beautifully designed and calming to walk around. I loved the little residential area with a ‘villagers square’ (?) , I had to take a photo! ^^; sorry for the bad image quality.
> 
> View attachment 226580



Thank you so much for visiting my town!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I just visited your town as well.  It's really pretty.  I love how natural and peaceful it is.


----------



## Sakuranbo

It was a pleasure. Thank you for visiting mine too!


----------



## littywitty

*Kipper* ☾ *5a00-00a4-9994* ☾ *Chris* 
Themed ☾ Big City. If it's modern, trendy, or futuristic, its here!
*The town is a work in progress, but hopefully I'll reach my end goal eventually.

Just thought I'd post my town here. Nothing special, but hopefully it will be eventually. Any visits are much appreciated as I really need that Train Station remodel .*


----------



## Mokuren

*Town Merupuri* ☾ * 6F00-014F-A2A8 * ☾ *Lisa* ☾ The town is set during spring (cherry blossoms). It's a pinkish town and has a fairy tale touch to it.  The houses more normal and not overall pink and girly!
*More Info* I have the town since release and now I can finally say it's done! There are a few things to do in the houses but nothing major. I hope you enjoy the dream I finally finished and spent endless hours with.


----------



## Michae1

Mokuren said:


> *Town Merupuri* ☾ * 6F00-014F-A2A8 * ☾ *Lisa* ☾ The town is set during spring (cherry blossoms). It's a pinkish town and has a fairy tale touch to it.  The houses more normal and not overall pink and girly!
> *More Info* I have the town since release and now I can finally say it's done! There are a few things to do in the houses but nothing major. I hope you enjoy the dream I finally finished and spent endless hours with.



Your town is so cute!!  I especially loved the pandas



- - - Post Merge - - -



littywitty said:


> *Kipper* ☾ *5a00-00a4-9994* ☾ *Chris*
> Themed ☾ Big City. If it's modern, trendy, or futuristic, its here!
> *The town is a work in progress, but hopefully I'll reach my end goal eventually.
> 
> Just thought I'd post my town here. Nothing special, but hopefully it will be eventually. Any visits are much appreciated as I really need that Train Station remodel .*


*


Neat town! I loved the main room of your house the most, I like the minimalist look of it.
*


----------



## littywitty

Mokuren said:


> *Town Merupuri* ☾ * 6F00-014F-A2A8 * ☾ *Lisa* ☾ The town is set during spring (cherry blossoms). It's a pinkish town and has a fairy tale touch to it.  The houses more normal and not overall pink and girly!
> *More Info* I have the town since release and now I can finally say it's done! There are a few things to do in the houses but nothing major. I hope you enjoy the dream I finally finished and spent endless hours with.



Just visited Merupuri. It's beautiful! Hopefully my town will look like half of what your town does someday .


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Toledo ☾ 4D00-0128-B579 ☾ Yael
Non-Themed ☾Feel yourself at home in this picturesque medieval Spanish town. Take a walk on the forest with lovely fall foliage. Walk around the Main Avenue and delight your palate with the specialty of the town: perfect peaches. Consider fishing in the pristine Tajo River, or walking through its calm streets. If the cold winds make you feel chilly, consider having a cup of coffee at El Alpiste. You can visit its many parks, like Parque Tulip?n, which features a windmill, and lots of orange and purple tulips. If you feel hungry, you can have a picnic at the park nearby, listening to the harmonious singing of the roses being blown by the wind. If you just want to hang out with the locals, you can visit the plaza or the park nearby. If your feel tired, you can stop by the spa. Toledo offers a wide variety of places which will make  you fall in love with the town.


----------



## Chicha

Everyone's towns have been added! Thanks for being so patient! ;v;

It's great to see everyone review each other's towns! Keep it up!


----------



## Michae1

Yael said:


> Toledo ☾ 4D00-0128-B579 ☾ Yael
> Non-Themed ☾Feel yourself at home in this picturesque medieval Spanish town. Take a walk on the forest with lovely fall foliage. Walk around the Main Avenue and delight your palate with the specialty of the town: perfect peaches. Consider fishing in the pristine Tajo River, or walking through its calm streets. If the cold winds make you feel chilly, consider having a cup of coffee at El Alpiste. You can visit its many parks, like Parque Tulip?n, which features a windmill, and lots of orange and purple tulips. If you feel hungry, you can have a picnic at the park nearby, listening to the harmonious singing of the roses being blown by the wind. If you just want to hang out with the locals, you can visit the plaza or the park nearby. If your feel tired, you can stop by the spa. Toledo offers a wide variety of places which will make  you fall in love with the town.



Visited! I liked the pumpkin patch a lot


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Michae1 said:


> Visited! I liked the pumpkin patch a lot
> View attachment 226627
> View attachment 226628



Omg thank you so much for visiting my town! I really like when other people visit my town and give me feedback on it! I would like my town to be visited by a lot more people, or even be featured on one of those I visit your dream towns videos on YouTube! If you guys know any of those channels, I'll be really grateful if you let me know! 

I would really like to visit a dream town of yours (if you have one) but I'm not able as my 3DS broke .


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Chicha said:


> Everyone's towns have been added! Thanks for being so patient! ;v;
> 
> It's great to see everyone review each other's towns! Keep it up!



Thank you very much for helping my town be discovered by other people! I hope a lot of people will come and visit it!


----------



## littywitty

*UPDATE*



littywitty said:


> *Kipper* ☾ *5a00-00a4-9994* ☾ *Chris*
> Themed ☾ Big City. If it's modern, trendy, or futuristic, its here!
> *The town is a work in progress, but hopefully I'll reach my end goal eventually.
> 
> Just thought I'd post my town here. Nothing special, but hopefully it will be eventually. Any visits are much appreciated as I really need that Train Station remodel .*


*

Update on Kipper: My work is far from done, but significant changes have been made to make the town much more vibrant. Enough to make me want to repost my dream with the same code. Again, lot of work still to be done (especially in the flowers and pwp departments), but it?s starting to look like a real city!*


----------



## Tsukiko

* Mikazuki * ☾ * 6B00-014F-1EFA * ☾ * Tsukiko * 
Non-themed ☾ A town named after the crescent moon in Japanese.
* My town is still in progress but its has paths xD  will work hard for my town to be really good as the others *


----------



## M4b5m4nn

*Dream Town, Advice Wanted*

6B00 000F 52DA, Hoenn, Matthew
Pokemon themed and still work in progress, advice is much appreciated, especially on my house.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Willow has been updated and the address has changed as well! I had taken a break so my paths grew back. I started it back up, ran the paths and redid a lot of landscaping, and now it looks better than ever! Address has changed to 5B00-0154-254D. Thank you!


----------



## ivorystar

abslutely loved your dream town!


----------



## Redlobster

What villager should i use to make a disneyworld theme just like 1 or 2 villagers please tell me


----------



## Mutti

*Yume** ☾ *6B00-000F-8234* ☾
Type of Town ☾ A peaceful Village retreat


----------



## sammybam88

*Kalos* ☾ *4E00-015A-4AB2* ☾ *sammy* 
not themed ☾ it's my main town and it has 3 pigs 1 monkey 1 bird 1 duck one bunny 1 koala and 1 horse.


----------



## StaticShadow201

*The Void 5B00-014C-C905 Themed ( Dark spooky and creepy)*

This Town is always dark. The ground is covered in static and ash. Creepy characters live here. The land itself is cursed. Many are called here for different reasons... This place took a long time to build. If you enjoy creepy places, come dream of The Void.


----------



## iExist

*Milltown* ☾ *6F00-015B-5844* ☾ *Millie* 
Non-themed ☾ Unfinished half-and-half.
*More Info* Milltown is split into two halves; upper forest, and lower city. Keep in mind it is unfinished, but I plan to have a nice, peaceful area at the top, and a much more modern lower half.


----------



## CHA1N

My town doesn't have a theme, so it's got a bit if everything. I'm still working on a few things here and there, mainly house upgrades for my secondaries and the train station.

Aside from the usual animal villagers I also have John Marston from Red Dead Redemption, Vaas Montenegro from Far Cry 3, and Hector from Castlevania. I wanted to add Dante from DMC but I didn't think that far ahead when I first started playing. :B

Come visit Phoenix! 4E00-013D-FA71


----------



## P. Star

*Plumeria* ☾ *5A00-015C-6AA7* ☾ *Pua* 
Hacked tropical Town set in Spring ☾ 
*A Hawaiian-esque tropical town with falling cherry blossoms and confetti. Walk under the palm trees and through the bushes and flowers to explore the numerous natural and man-made attractions. Whether you want to go camping on the beach or relax beside the water. Plumeria is truly a tropical paradise*


----------



## Tessie

Town: *Mariposa*
Mayor: Tessie
Dream Address: *4B00 - 015F - EE38*

Type of Town: The theme is called Indecisiveness! Nothing really specific and also non-hacked! Still a work in progress but paths are laid out and I have all my dreamies with the exception of one village due to the result of an uncleared void when visiting a friend.

Please come visit & tell me what you think!!! Just updated!


----------



## Sophie23

[Town Deleted] for Personal reasons


----------



## mayortiffy

town name; uwu ☾ 6E00-015C-8BA5- ☾ mayor name: tiffany
town theme: pink/cherryblossom ☾ set in 6am


----------



## CasualWheezer

*Henville: 5A00-0154-4ED7 Dylan*
My town isn't really anything special, but this is what I've been able to accomplish in the three months I've had this game. I just updated it too.


----------



## Sliperoni

*New to forums and returning mayor*

Hey everyone, i have returned to my village after a decent break, i have been craving playing new leaf after seeing the release of new horizons, i just want to share my dream address to see what people think of my town/house, also maybe make a few friends on the way. If you see anything in my town/house that catches your eye let me know!

My town doesnt have a specific theme, my house has themed rooms with items that i have found interesting

Dream Address 5D00-0165-8130


----------



## Valzed

Now that I'm further along in developing Sheepish I thought I'd post the DAs of both of my towns.

*Town Name Here* Cutetown 
*Dream Address Here* 5A00-00EB-2E08
*Mayor Name* Val
*Type of Town* Themed
*More Info* Cutetown is a Zen based town. (I really fell in love with the Zen PWPS.) I have 2 alts in my town. One is based on my husband who loves to cook as a hobby. The other is based on my son who loves video games & Nintendo. Every season I change out 3 villagers to get a chance to meet more. The other 7 villagers I consider my "Forever Villagers". (I created the paths & flag myself.)

*Town Name Here* Sheepish 
*Dream Address Here* 4F00-0153-5588
*Mayor Name* Bo (As in Bo Peep)
*Type of Town* Themed
*More Info* Sheepish is based on the nursery rhymes of Little Bo Beep & Mary Had A Little Lamb. Eight of the villagers are sheep. I also have 1 dog villager (to guard the sheep) & 1 wolf villager (to make things interesting). Sheepish is a family farm themed town. Mayor Bo & her younger sister, Mary, take care of the farm & villagers. Their parents are relief aid organizers who travel a lot & aren't home too often. (I created the flag, paver path pieces & Custom Design sign PWP.)


----------



## Chicha

Hi everyone, I wanted to post a quick update. I apologize for the wait on getting everyone added. College has kept me away. I'll be updating this weekend when I have some free time.

Feel free to review each other in the meantime. You will all be added by the end of the week, I promise! ;v;


*EDIT:* Everyone has been added!

The only ones I was unable to add were the following below. I just need a mayor & town name.



StaticShadow201 said:


> This Town is always dark. The ground is covered in static and ash. Creepy characters live here. The land itself is cursed. Many are called here for different reasons... This place took a long time to build. If you enjoy creepy places, come dream of The Void.





Sliperoni said:


> Hey everyone, i have returned to my village after a decent break, i have been craving playing new leaf after seeing the release of new horizons, i just want to share my dream address to see what people think of my town/house, also maybe make a few friends on the way. If you see anything in my town/house that catches your eye let me know!
> 
> My town doesnt have a specific theme, my house has themed rooms with items that i have found interesting
> 
> Dream Address 5D00-0165-8130



Thanks for your patience, everyone! Happy Spooky Month! <3


----------



## RoyNumber1

*A-World ☾ 4E00-0160-7945 ☾ Roy*

Non-themed ☾ literally my town, nothing special


----------



## Sweetley

*Rosepool* ☾ *7E00-016B-A0E0* ☾ *Penelope* 
Forest theme ☾ It's one of those typical forest themed towns, which has however a apple "plantation" 
and a little spooky part.

*More Info* The town is still in development and I will do my best to update the DA as often as
possible. Feel free to leave some feedback, visitors are always welcome. I know it's not perfect but 
hey, I'm still proud of it. :')


----------



## Chicha

Both towns above have been added. Thanks for waiting <3


----------



## SilentSaturn91

*Saturnia* ☾ *5C00-0166-99FB* ☾ *Selina* 
Rainbow☾ Work in progress rainbow flower town
*More Info* Town is majorly a work in progress but I?m proud of it nonetheless


----------



## Chicha

SilentSaturn91 said:


> *Saturnia* ☾ *5C00-0166-99FB* ☾ *Selina*
> Rainbow☾ Work in progress rainbow flower town
> *More Info* Town is majorly a work in progress but I’m proud of it nonetheless



Your town has been added to the Color section. Let me know if you'd rather it go into a different section. I assumed a rainbow town would fit with color. ;v;


----------



## SilentSaturn91

Chicha said:


> Your town has been added to the Color section. Let me know if you'd rather it go into a different section. I assumed a rainbow town would fit with color. ;v;


Works for me! Thank you very much


----------



## P. Star

P. Star said:


> *Newmist* ☾
> *4C00-002A-1D11* ☾ *Preston*
> *Enchanted Forest in Spring* ☾ * A town set in early April with both forest and fairy tale elements.*
> * A very peaceful town with a plethora of flowers, clovers and mushrooms. Come experience the magic Newmist has to offer.*



*UPDATE*

Even though my dream address has not changed, my town has changed drastically since I made this post 3 years ago. The town is more woodsy and takes place in the fall during an orange sunset instead of spring. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Rosaline

honeybun ☾ 5E00-00C1-1F6D ☾ sarah
Forest ☾ honeybun is a cozy, friendly forest-y town with plenty of coffee and pastries to share!

(I already added my town to this thread, but the dream address has been updated!)


----------



## lumineerin

*Solitude* ☾ *5A00-0176-3E98* ☾ *Erin* 
Non-Themed ☾ A quiet town during an autumn sunset.


----------



## meo

Posting to add.

*Tadaima* ☾ *5D00-00A5-D93F* ☾ *Melsi* 
☾ Traditional Zen theme with slight hints of modern aspects
*More Info* Tadaima features a bath house, shrine, tea house, and the average quaint home. Landscaped with many zen pwps, flowers, clovers, and updated as the seasons change.



Thanks! :3


----------



## SCORPA15

b]L.B.P[/b] ☾ *7A00-00D5-5A04* ☾ *Gordon* 
Kirby Themed ☾ The town is mainly based off Kirby Fun Pak but there are also references to Amazing Mirror and Kirby: Right back at ya!

- - - Post Merge - - -

b]L.B.P[/b] ☾ *7A00-00D5-5A04* ☾ *Gordon* 
Kirby Themed ☾ The town is mainly based off Kirby Fun Pak but there are also references to Amazing Mirror and Kirby: Right back at ya!


----------



## Chipl95

*Duskfall* ☾ *5F00-00EC-1F50* ☾ *Chip* 
Nature/no theme ☾ A lovely town set at dusk for an evening stroll.


----------



## Mayor Monday

_(Post removed by user. I changed my mind. Thank you for this thread, anyway!)_


----------



## evi

*Nutella* ☾ *5E00-017B-0D32* ☾ *Evi* 
Chocolate/candy theme ☾ a town with chocolate paths. still under construction so it's not perfect, but enjoy!


----------



## blossoming

Awesome! I love how you have Daisy, she's such a cutie.


----------



## Vecherom

*Saffron* ☾ *5A00-0121-F5CF* ☾ *Alice* 
Forest ☾ Fall down the rabbit hole and find yourself in Wonderland
*More Info* A woodsy town set in the fall at sunset. This alluring forest will make you feel right at home!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Verdant* ☾ *5c00-017D-21E4* ☾ *John* 
Color ☾ A Vibrant, Vivacious Village
*More Info* My first New Leaf town, I've always been a bit afraid to show it, but I love where it is at, and ahead of the New Horizons Release I figured it was fitting to show it off. This colorful town has undergone a lot of work over the years, with every part of the town themed a different color.


----------



## Space_Toast2068

*Come visit Shrek!*

Ever since I discovered the acnl save editor...I tried my very best to make a shrek themed town.

Code: 4C00-0182-E66A

Has trees, trees in rivers, gold flowers EVERYWHERE, And a giant Shrek-logo made out of flowers! (you can't see it too well...but its there!) has a neighborhood, PWP's everywhere, and a small bonus of Shrek outfits! 

hope you enjoy my town! 


Note: The Pro Shrek hat and shirt are not made by me, what IS made by me is the non-pro Shrek Cult Logo.


----------



## canary:)

*Canary* ☾ *6A00-0184-4F10* ☾ *Saki* 
Colorful ☾ A beautiful summer town with a welcoming rainbow, where hydrangea and blue/pink/purple flowers are forming traditional "french gardens".  
*More Info* During your visit, you will not only enjoy the scenery, but be surprised by the numerous themed houses.


----------



## zaratron

*Lobelia* ☾ *5c00-0184-0db5* ☾ *Zara* 
Non-themed ☾ A calming village of pinks, blues, yellows and an always sunny sky!
*Lobelia is my very first animal crossing town and has been since 2013! There isn't a theme, only a desire to make a town that instills happiness and a sense of peace within me. I've spent a long time working on it and am very happy with it. I've never actually had a visitor to my dream address, so please come and see my town! I'd be very happy if you did. I've left out a fun outfit and if you head to the camp you'll find a few fun things to play with! Below are some pictures, hope I did it right!! *


----------



## trickypitfall

​*damproot* ☾ *4C00-0187-58C6*
forest ☾ a small little seaside town nestled into a forest
*the residents:*


Leah is the mayor and lighthouse keeper. (They dreams to travel but they're too much of a homebody to ever venture too far from town.)
Wendy is the second human character. She tends to the orchard in the southern part of town and runs a small seaside shop.


----------



## Colette

*Aurmont* ☾ *5D00-0187-ADDC* ☾ *Mayor Rosalind* ☾ City ☾ A bustling, wealthy metropolis with offices, shopping, and exquisite amenities.
*More Info* 
Wealthy businesswoman Rosalind has poured her life into growing Aurmont into a capitol of commerce.  But at what cost?  Louis, a low-level office worker harbors a nasty caffeine addiction, so much so that he thinks he's starting to hallucinate - he sees his boss's face everywhere he goes.  Katie works her hardest in Aurmont's shopping district, but it's hard to compete with Main Street.  What exactly is she serving at her restaurant?  And Rocky, a fitness guru, is always accepting new clients.  In fact, he has so many visitors to his gym and spa that it's hard to keep track of them all.  In a city like Aurmont, money is king, and if you're not at the top of the food chain, well... Maybe you're not cut out for city life after all.​


----------



## Bubby1314

*Tsuki( 4D00-0121-D93E*
Nature/ no theme. I am posting this so other could critic my town to help improve it.
I put paths down and growing some hybrid flowers and make some different color flowers. I am trying my best to improve and make it the a really great to to visit.


----------



## Stillwind

*Avalon is a newly reset town.*

*Avalon* ☾ *4C00-0191-1E1A* ☾ *Victoria* 
No theme yet. ☾ Its a work in progress as I recently started up again due to copious amount of free time while self quarentining. Eventually aiming to be medieval themed, with Queen Victoria as the ruler of this little village.


----------



## MD Fey

*Sweetbox* * *4B00-0042-5FAE*
I worked on my town for years. I hope you will enjoy it! There is no particular theme but there's a horror house in my town. Check it out!


----------



## GuerreraD

I recently changed the landscape and distribution, new path and all.
I'll be happy if you dream me, please!  

6C00-0190-96CF


----------



## babi98

*Oculus* ☾ *5E00-0196-E5C4* ☾ *Mayor Barbara* Unthemed. ☾ 

With a very bizarre look to it, this town was created to have a bit of an overall unsettling vibe, with certain rooms of the house being borderline disturbing. Hacked with no shame. For better or for worse it is probably one of the more interesting towns you'll visit (plus- all the male villagers wear tuxedos )


----------



## Euphy

babi98 said:


> Oculus ☾ 5E00-0196-E5C4 ☾ Mayor Barbara Unthemed. ☾
> 
> With a very bizarre look to it, this town was created to have a bit of an overall unsettling vibe, with certain rooms of the house being borderline disturbing. Hacked with no shame. For better or for worse it is probably one of the more interesting towns you'll visit (plus- all the male villagers wear tuxedos )



wth?! i love it. i know it probably isn’t but i liked to think i was visiting a Tool themed town whole time i was there. also great to see someone else using blue and golden roses together nice taste mate


----------



## babi98

Euphy said:


> wth?! i love it. i know it probably isn’t but i liked to think i was visiting a Tool themed town whole time i was there. also great to see someone else using blue and golden roses together nice taste mate


Ahh thank you so much!! Though it wasn't my original intention I can see how it kinda fits that theme lol. Your town is incredible & something I can only dream to achieve


----------



## Euphy

babi98 said:


> Ahh thank you so much!! Though it wasn't my original intention I can see how it kinda fits that theme lol. Your town is incredible & something I can only dream to achieve


oo i wasn’t expecting you to check it out, thanks a lot! makes me happy to hear someone with good tastes liked my town. and trust me your town is great and unique, no need to dream for something else ^^


----------



## dragonpisces69

My dream address is in my profile description, and despite the fact that my overall town is already complete regarding flowers, fruits and public works projects, as well as my house regarding the furniture I own, I still update my dream town every now and then, since I occasionally experience some changes of villagers, or moods to change my character's outfit(s), too.


----------



## titanium sparrow

My dream address is 7A00-0160-F2B4. Non-hacked, pretty basic town. It's nothing fancy, but there's heaps and heaps of flowers.  I believe I updated my dream suite on a night with meteor showers, so you might catch those. You won't get your wishes, but you can still wish I believe.


----------



## ujenny

*Pluffy* ☾ * 6C00-00C7-3ECF * ☾ *Jen*
Color, Pastel ☾ a pink town, with a touch of zen, set during spring while the sun is slowly going down

*More Info* mayor jen took her office on september 9th, 2016 and after years of landscaping and working, she‘s finally done! feel free to take a look at her town and leave some feedback (´｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡


----------



## graciemayy

Chicha said:


> *☾ c o l o r - t o w n s*
> ★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬★
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A-Z
> 
> 
> 
> *A
> Aquarius* ☾ *5C00-004D-999B* ☾ *Sarah*
> Color ☾ Beautiful zen town in the spring time with a pink, white, and purple theme! More Info
> 
> *Atsukito* ☾ *5F00-0010-7FC5* ☾ *Kawacy*
> Colorful ☾ A chill, relaxing, yet colorful town. More Info
> 
> 
> 
> *B
> Biscotti* ☾ *7B00-0034-8A1E* ☾ *Candy*
> Botanical garden ☾ An happy, fun, sunny botanical garden with vibrant colors. More Info
> 
> *Blossom* ☾ *6D00-002A-0667* ☾ *Immy*
> Cute/Pink ☾ will have Sanrio characters soon! More Info
> 
> *Bluebell* ☾ *5E00-000F-8188* ☾ *Lucille*
> Blue/Purple ☾ Bluebell is a town with beautiful scenery and lots of blue and purple pansies! More Info
> 
> *Bluedale* ☾ *4B00-0051-BEE1* ☾ *Lanstar*
> Colorful ☾ A town that is still a work in progress, with lots of public works projects, and path patterns I designed myself. More Info
> 
> 
> *C
> Citrine* ☾ *4A00-003F-8DE6* ☾ *Jahmir*
> Orange Themed ☾ My brother, Paint, has a blue house so it might be a little counter to Citrine. More Info
> 
> 
> *D
> Dawn * ☾ *4A00-001F-F3AD* ☾ * Arabelle*
> Color, Pastel Pink ☾ Dawn is a fairy-tale and pastel color themed town with beautiful scenery and landscaping. More Info
> 
> *Dreamy* ☾ *5D00-011C-6AD5* ☾ *Lexi*
> Pastel Aesthetic ☾ Dreamy is a very organized, beautiful, finally completed, and pastel themed town. More Info
> 
> 
> *E
> 
> 
> F
> Flowland* ☾ *7E00-0044-C9A2* ☾ *Ella*
> Color, White + Pink ☾ A town full of white flowers set in the cherry blossom festival. More Info
> 
> 
> *G
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> I
> Izzy* ☾ *4D00-0010-96DF* ☾ *Hayley*
> Pink ☾ A cute girly town with a pink theme. More Info
> 
> 
> *J
> 
> 
> K
> Kaigan* ☾ *4D00-001C-925B* ☾ *Riri*
> Color - Pink ☾ Kaigan is a very kawaii, fluffy, girly town with villagers fitting that category. More Info
> 
> *Kamakura* ☾ *6B00-0010-35D9* ☾ *Skye*
> Pink, sweet and girly ☾ A cute organised flower filled town. More Info
> 
> 
> *L
> 
> 
> M
> Meadow* ☾ *5F00-0010-A4F7* ☾ *Ichigo*
> Color, (Pastel Spring Town) ☾ A town set during sunset of cherry blossom season and has hints of zen vibes. More Info
> 
> *Merupuri* ☾ * 6F00-014F-A2A8 * ☾ *Lisa* ☾ The town is set during spring (cherry blossoms). It's a pinkish town and has a fairy tale touch to it. More Info
> 
> *Mochi* ☾ *5F00-001D-B0EC* ☾ *Chibi*
> Color ☾ Pink garden town, lots of flowers, bushes, mushrooms and seashells. More Info
> 
> *Mulino* ☾ *7F00-0038-E93F* ☾ *Luann*
> Color ☾ Bright, colourful and playful town gathered around a giant windmill. More Info
> 
> 
> *N
> Nearth* ☾ *5C00-0026-5354* ☾ *Nico*
> Color ☾ Super colorful, filled with bright oranges, pinks, reds and aqua blue patterns all over town. Sort of mermaid-like c: More Info
> 
> 
> *O
> Oakwood* ☾ *5C00-0092-8E16* ☾ *Shayna*
> Color ☾ A peaceful town set during the cherry blossom festival. More Info
> 
> *Oranvale* ☾ *7E00 006D BDE1* ☾ *Luann*
> Colour (orange and blue) ☾ A giant orange orchard full of blue flowers. More Info
> 
> 
> *P
> Pallet* ☾ *4B00-0033-32C5* ☾ *Kiefer*
> Colorful ☾ Bright, sunny, cheerful, and colorful, Pallet's meant to be equal parts eye-striking and positive. More Info
> 
> *Peaches* ☾ *7A00-0010-7C9E* ☾ *Lauren*
> Colour ☾ A pink-esque aesthetic town, set during the Cherry Blossom Festival, currently raining petals! More Info
> 
> 
> 
> *Q
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> S
> Saturnia* ☾ *5C00-0166-99FB* ☾ *Selina*
> Rainbow ☾ Work in progress rainbow flower town More Info
> 
> *Solace* ☾ *7F00-00DF-E81C* ☾ *Em*
> Fairytale/Colour ☾ A cute fairytale town with mostly pink, purple, white and some orange hyrbrids! More Info
> 
> *Sonoma* ☾ *5E00-0018-E6EA* ☾ *Jackie*
> Colorful ☾ A nice town with lots of flowers. More Info
> 
> *Stardust* ☾ *4A00-0051-A84C* ☾ *Avalyna*
> Pink, Fairytale ☾ Stardust is a fairytale/pink town with lots of flowers and cute villagers. More Info
> 
> 
> *T
> 
> 
> U
> uwu* ☾ *6E00-015C-8BA5* ☾ *tiffany*
> pink/cherryblossom ☾ set in 6am More Info
> 
> 
> *V
> Valencia* ☾ *4A00-001A-A495* ☾ *Leah*
> Color, Pink ☾ A delicate town that has quite a story to tell through it's beautiful pink scenery. More Info
> 
> 
> *W
> Willow* ☾ *5B00-0154-254D* ☾ *Sophie*
> Colorful ☾ Willow is a colorful forest with dirt paths & lots of flowers. More Info
> 
> 
> *X
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Z*​



Oakshire ☾ 6A00-019E-20C6 ☾ Gracie ☾
Colour ☾ Pastel pink/blue/white themed. Currently a work in progress!!


----------



## Briguy

DA-9481-2714-8207

Edit: Sorry, wrong board.


----------



## CasualWheezer

My dream address is 5A00-0154-4ED7 and it's also in my signature. I just updated it a few minutes ago, haven't done that in a while. I'd say it's pretty well developed with plenty of public work projects and all. There's not really a theme to it and my house is still incomplete, although I'm almost there, just need to get the furniture somehow. The villagers I have in my town are Melba, Dizzy, Rosie, Sly, Chops, Dotty, Beardo, Bunnie, Mitzi, and Stitches.


----------



## missy.

Lanstar said:


> *Bluedale* ☾ *4B00-0051-BEE1* ☾ *Lanstar
> Colorful* ☾ *A town that is still a work in progress, with lots of public works projects, and path patterns I designed myself
> More Info* A town that, once finished, will be filled with Blue Flowers everywhere, and other flowers matching the feel of the buildings and attractions around them. So far, though, it is an old school, multicolored town, and is somewhat messy in certain parts. I update the address every other day, and I freely distribute my designs. Feel free to visit and send feedback!



I visited your dream town a few days ago and it, along with so much helpful information on TBT, is the reason I joined the forum. I am a new ACNL player. I really loved your town! I will definitely be back for another visit. I love those patterns that you used for the paths. I don’t know if you are sharing them or not.


----------



## Lanstar

missy. said:


> I visited your dream town a few days ago and it, along with so much helpful information on TBT, is the reason I joined the forum. I am a new ACNL player. I really loved your town! I will definitely be back for another visit. I love those patterns that you used for the paths. I don’t know if you are sharing them or not.



That I am! If you go to wendell in my dream, he'll have them available to you to pick up.


----------



## missy.

Lanstar said:


> That I am! If you go to wendell in my dream, he'll have them available to you to pick up.



Thank you! I have not yet met Wendell, being very new to this, but I will revisit your town and hopefully I will meet him.


----------



## The.planets

*Fleur* ☾ *4B00-01BA-68F2* ☾ *Camren* 
Themed ☾ Small gardening community on the outskirts of an overgrown forest.
*More Info* I've been working on Fleur for a few months now, and I'm proud of it's progress, I only have a few more things to complete. Fleur currently has two human characters, Camren and Camren 2, neither of the two houses are fully upgraded, and are for the most part, complete.
Anyway, here's some actual lore-esc info about Fleur
Fleur is a small gardening community located on the outskirts of a overgrown forest known as Venus. The residents of the town have little gardens that they raise next to their houses, usually having a similar flower as their neighbor. Fleur's small community is much closer than others, and often does group events, as a tradition, such as group workouts, competitions and picnics.


----------



## missy.

*Paradise* ☾ *Dream Address: 5B00-01B9-8CBE* ☾ *Mayor Beth*
Type of Town ☾ Non-themed
*More info* I would love to invite everyone to please stop by and visit Paradise,  a modest little town that is actively being played. I am enjoying adding quaint paths and keeping a small-town feel (hoping for more quaint, woodsy in the future). I have the Classic Police Station and the Roost café. My PWP (Public Works Projects) amenities include the:

* Campsite
* Classic Police Station with Booker
* Flower Arch
* Flower Clock
* Hot Springs
* Instrument Shelter
* Lighthouse
* Roost café
* Yellow bench

I have previously achieved Perfect Town status, and have Jacob’s ladders growing on the cliff.  I would be very appreciative of any visitors! 

Currently, I have these villagers in my town: Beau, Kabuki, Kid Cat, Kyle, Marcel, Merengue, Olivia, Renee, Tia, and Zell. I also have a campsite visitor at the moment.


----------



## kitsuwn

hello! i have spent 430+ hours on my new leaf town and would love to know what you think of it! currently, it is still a work in progress, but i feel like it’s mostly finished? i’m just trying to find places for pwps and figure out how to arrange flowers, trees and shrubs. all the villagers in my town are permanent.

in the mayors house (sakura) the main room and upstairs (bedroom) are complete. the other rooms i’m still working on. if you have any ideas for house decorating or my town in general, please let me know!! i want as much constructive criticism as possible. 

my dream address is 6A00-017D-32A0 !!


----------



## thimes

Faeville ☾ Dream Address: 5C00-01B7-1A92 ☾ Mayor Thi
Type of Town ☾ Fairytale/Intercultural theme
More info I I tried to make it look natural and magical but also organized and a little bit urban. Originally, it was supposed to be just fairytale themed, but i liked so many projects that reminded me of others countries that i decided to incorporate the international theme aswell. The town is long gone now because i sold it, but i like to visit it's dream every now and then cuz it has a cozy feeling to it.
It's a quite simple town actually, but i hope you guys will like it 
Here are some photos.


----------



## PeachesAreBest

AccfSally said:


> *Vista* ☾ *5E00-0011-4E6E* ☾ *Kia
> themed* ☾ *A Japanese style town set in the spring
> More Info* Despite the name, it's a serene town with an even number of squirrel and rabbit villagers.
> 
> View attachment 229159​
> 
> Edited: March 2020, I recently found out that someone stole my town.
> Here's a picture of it.
> Also, I don't let Wendell walk around in the dream town.
> 
> Beware of the fake DA!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231721


Visited this town!  OMG it's flawless!!  It's so pretty!!  I am absolutely BLOWN AWAY.  I need those qr codes aaaa


----------



## Thcoffeeslave

I have a kinda spooky town if someone wants to visit  Still working on a few area's,so be kind

 my DA is 1177-1437-5627 island name onlyclams


----------



## OpenSauce

I'm creating this thread because I am interested in compiling a list of Dream Addresses from active new leaf players
I love visiting them when I'm bored in-game, but knowing that a lot of the towns probably haven't been touched in years kind of makes them feel like a ghost town
I'm also interested to see what kind of creative scenery you guys on TBT have made in your town with the creative limitations that this game has compared to New Horizons!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2021

To get this thread started, this is my dream address:
7E00-01CD-84A7
It's a pretty new town, as I just started a few weeks ago, however I am attempting to go for a pretty natural looking vibe with a heavy use of cedar trees, paths and lampposts to direct you through the town


----------



## LadyDestani

My main town is named Sakura. It is complete as far as decorating goes, but I still play in it every day, visiting my villagers and working towards my final gold badge.

Sakura is somewhat more natural, using only stepping stones and bamboo/bushes to define the pathways. It's also generically Asian in theme, although the residential area where most of my villagers are located is more neutral in theme.

I haven't updated Sakura's dream address in quite some time since I saved it during the perfect time of day/season that I wanted to capture, so the villagers might not be current but everything else is exactly the same.

*Sakura
DA:* 5A00-00AC-E8E9

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My second town is named Nocturne and it's still a work in progress, but I've got all of my permanent villagers and the basic layout will not be changing. Mainly, I still have some decisions to make regarding landscaping and home decoration as well as creating a second character to hold the main pathway pattern. The path I'm currently using is just a stand-in because I don't have room on my main character for any more patterns.

Nocturne will be more developed and is intended to be somewhat Victorian and Gothic in theme. As I said, still a work in progress, but if you want to check it out I'll post the dream address.

*Nocturne
DA:* 5A00-015E-05B1


----------



## michito

Not sure if this is still being updated, but I remade my entire town a bit ago, here it is!

*Gatito* ☾ *6C00 - 01D3 - D053* ☾ *Michi* 
Color + themed ☾ Yet, another pink spring town! Mine only has female villagers tho
*More Info:* Town is 90% finished, but most houses are still wips (1-2 finished rooms in each). Town has been hacked.
I


----------



## ali.di.magix

*Magix* ☾ *7B00-0010-0B7D* ☾ *Nessa* ☾
*Themed - Modern* ☾ *A modern town with plenty of amenities*
☾ ☆ ☾ ☆ ☾ ☆ ☾ ☆ ☾
_Magix is full of life and wonder. You'll find a playground area near the top right in front of the cafe. Wonder further down south for a picnic, or rest by the windmill. Go further to the left to find your zen amongst the bamboo forest. Or perhaps take a stroll on the beach and enjoy the palm trees and flowers. Both residents have fully upgraded and decorated houses to view. Enjoy your dream in Magix! _​


----------



## Princess Marzipan

*Milkytea* ☾ *7A00-01DE-199A *☾ *Marzipan 
Colour ☾ Milkytea is a hacked town full of pink and all the cutest things!
There is some pretty landscapes and one fully furbished home, as well as two smaller homes. Go fishing on the little lake pier, relax by the beach - cute custom designs offered, too ^^














*
​


----------

